# A Treat from Turkey! Introducing Fitzpatrick



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

This was the first photo we received of him, he is still in the shelter in Turkey in this one.

We were told that the "shelter" is basically a room of 50 or so dogs. They do the best they can with feeding them but they have so many dogs to feed they just throw the food down on the floor and they usually get fed only every other day or so.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome home Fitz! He's beautiful  I can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He arrived on Thursday the 6th with another Golden - neither dog had names so rescue called them Trix and Treat. Trix is the female and she is in the back, Treat is in the front. They estimate him to be bout 3, Trix is only about 1.5 years old. We got to meet her today too, very sweet as well.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He spent the first night in the USA in Ossing, NY at the home of the volunteer who arranges for many of the turkey dogs to come over. We were lucky enough to meet so many amazing people during this process. Golden Retriever Rescue Inc - NJ is who handled the adoption. Trick and Treat and another little 5 1/2 month old small gray mix puppy were brought over by volunteers who were coming to America to visit relatives. 

They couldn't believe the boarding facility where they house the dogs coming in from Turkey - it is a lovely kennel but to the Turkish volunteer it was the Taj Mahal.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome Fitz! We have been awaiting your arrival anxiously! I love your new name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

In Turkey they don't get much time in the grass. He came form the forest which from the description doesn't have much grass and neither does the shelter.

Some volunteers feed the dogs in the forest - they strap a bag of food to their back and cut it open and run through the forest so the food spreads out and they can feed more dogs that way, it also means the dogs don't all collect in one area and fight over resources.

They sent me these photos yesterday of him in the grass, he loves to roll in it!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn, we had a few in mind, but Fitz won out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome Fitz, he's absolutely beautiful.
Can't wait to hear more about him and of course see more pictures.

Congratulations to you all.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Shortly after our first few minutes of meeting him. He immediately threw himself down on the ground for love. 

He is shorn like a sheep! They had no choice, when the volunteers pulled him from the forest to get him in the shelter he was so matted they had to take all his feathers and chest/belly fur off. He also ended up with fleas (which they successfully treated when he arrived and I'm guarding against any larvae), so that didn't help the coat situation any. He has a small horseshoe shaped cut on his belly and then my husband found a larger bite on his back. We cut down the fur around it (poor thing is going to be a hairless soon) and we will keep an eye on it. I'm also going to make a vet appt for him later in the week. I just want my vet to get her hands on him. He also had an ear infection, but otherwise his vetting result was quite good.

Even though he had a bath at the boarding facility I also found a few big mats behind his ears that I cut out a few minutes ago. 

His initial vet report:

Treat is such a gentleman. He walks so beautifully on a leash and is so gentle. He doesn't like getting in the car, he has to be lifted in by his harness, but once he's in and seatbelted, he sits so that his head is between us for petting. He weighed 82.2#. He needs to lose about 10% of that, so about 8-9#. He has a gorgeous head. Dr Z said that if he could stand golden retriever fur he'd take him home now. He has a mild ear infection in his right ear so it was cleaned and he'll get Mometamax in it for the next couple days. He had fleas so last night I gave him Capstar and this morning Nextgard. No more fleas. Dr Z gave him Drontal Plus because he said fleas can generate tape worms so we're being proactive. He has a small horseshoe shaped tear on his left underside that needs to be watched. It's superficial and not infected. We did CBC/Superchem, fecal, urinalysis, SNAP 4DX. He is nervous and had some mild stress colitis so I told the kennel to fed him ID. Dr Z estimated he's 3 yrs old.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's got that a little bit lost, not connected yet, look about him. There's going to be a moment that he looks up at you, and the light in his eyes will shine when he realizes "I'm Home". He doesn't quite know it yet, but it will be magical and you will know it when it happens. His happy life has just begun.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Fitzpatrick and his new parents!

Of course it was raining! Thankfully not pouring.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

In the car on the 1.5 hour ride home. He handled it like a boss! Relieved he doesn't get car sick like poor Georgie does. She loves the car but she basically turns green if the trip is longer than 15 minutes.

In addition to the boo boos he has from his bad experiences he has that pink scar on his nose. I can't imagine how hard his life must have been so far. But it's amazing how sweet he is, he just wants love. He was touching me the entire ride home, he didn't have to be, he had plenty of space to not have to touch one of us, but he chose to almost rest his head on my shoulder the entire ride home.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is just so heartwarming, congratulations and welcome Fitz to your wonderful new home and family!.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He was confused by the bed at first. But I got down on the floor with him and he figured it out, at first he was lying awkwardly - not sure if it was something he liked or not.. but then his head began to bob and he was fighting to keep his eyes open. 

Oh and here is his passport. They really do get passports!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations! What a lucky, lucky boy you are Fitz. You are a beauty.. How wonderful of you to reach out 1/2 way across the world for this pup.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

mylissyk said:


> He's got that a little bit lost, not connected yet, look about him. There's going to be a moment that he looks up at you, and the light in his eyes will shine when he realizes "I'm Home". He doesn't quite know it yet, but it will be magical and you will know it when it happens. His happy life has just begun.


So true, but for his situation he is doing very well.

He is smart, we are keeping them apart and I took him outside for potty and he knew to come to the door to come back in. He is going to catch on very quick I think.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

*Dreams do come true!!!*

Congratulations to all of you!

Welcome HOME Fitz! What a beautiful boy!

I am so happy for all of you!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree, they really do...

I can't imagine what this poor baby has been through, but he's so loving and good. I still can't believe how fast this all happened. Belle definitely wanted him to come to us. We really expected to wait for months. I hope it's his dream too.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful story . Welcome home to NJ Fitz from another NJ golden Luna .


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think there is a part of us that 'knows' when it is 'Oh so right!' our heart skips a beat on sight, we just 'know' it is 'meant to be', and everything truly will be all right. 

Fitz is a very lucky boy, to have found himself a 'perfect match' and an amazing forever home!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I was following your original thread and now read through this thread (with lots of tears of joy for you and Fitz). He is absolutely gorgeous and it sounds like it will not take long for him to adjust. I'm assuming he had a "home" at some point in time, but like you said who knows how long he has been on his own. I like his Halloween bandana!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

This post is heartwarming. I look forward to reading many, many uplifting posts on this boys progression. Huge congratulations to Fitz and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome home sweet boy!
What a special treat for Fitz to be part of your family, looks like he fits in from the moment you met him. :smile2:
Wish you have years of happiness with this sweet boy next to your side.

Love the family photo!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

When I logged in to GRF your post was the first one I saw. What a wonderful way to begin my evening! Fitz is absolutely beautiful, even with his "crew cut". I have had many rescues over the years. Some abused and neglected and it has always amazed me that these dogs all seem to sense somehow when they arrive in their forever homes. It is almost as if they breathe a huge sigh of relief. They also seem to sense the love that is there for them. It is obvious that your beautiful boy KNOWS he is now safe and a very treasured member of a family at long last. I can't wait to watch him grow and thrive in his forever home with you. Charliethree is right. This was meant to be and his life with you is going to be so good for ALL of you. Welcome home Fitz. You are safe and loved now and forever


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you all for the encouragement!

I really can't believe that this beautiful, sweet dog was left to fend for himself. So far he is smart, loving and very well behaved. No counter surfing (yet anyway), he wont take food from your fingers, you have to palm it, no accidents, quickly figured out where to potty. How is it possible that these beautiful Goldens are left to rot? 

So far we know he grunts a lot - when he lies down, when he is falling asleep. It makes me smile because my "original 3" goldens (the trifecta of Bailey, Blossom and Belle) would lie under the kitchen table grunting as they fell asleep. He isn't sure about toys - doesn't really know what to do with them. He loves affection. I can sit down on the floor with him and he asks for petting. He has a crazy gentle mouth - a true golden soft mouth, he won't put his teeth on you, if you give him a treat and don't let go, he does. He does the same funny "jaw snap sniff" that Gunner does. He does the "golden arm nudge" that Blossom did and Georgie does. 

He and Gunner are making strides, soon I think they will be BFF's and brothers. They know the pack is stronger together, Fitzpatrick just needs to know that this is his pack now. And that will come. He has been through so much, but he clearly trusts us for some reason - they say they're good with humans because they rely on the kidness of people to survive there. 



KKaren said:


> Congratulations! What a lucky, lucky boy you are Fitz. You are a beauty.. How wonderful of you to reach out 1/2 way across the world for this pup.


KKaren, I really can't believe we have a dog from Turkey! It kind of blows my mind....


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear said:


> When I logged in to GRF your post was the first one I saw. What a wonderful way to begin my evening! Fitz is absolutely beautiful, even with his "crew cut". I have had many rescues over the years. Some abused and neglected and it has always amazed me that these dogs all seem to sense somehow when they arrive in their forever homes. It is almost as if they breathe a huge sigh of relief. They also seem to sense the love that is there for them. It is obvious that your beautiful boy KNOWS he is now safe and a very treasured member of a family at long last. I can't wait to watch him grow and thrive in his forever home with you. Charliethree is right. This was meant to be and his life with you is going to be so good for ALL of you. Welcome home Fitz. You are safe and loved now and forever


Thanks G-bear, his grunts that I describe above are so content. Maybe it is his sigh of relief. 

And like Charliethree says I think he does know he is home. 

Belle came to him in that forest - she told him it was going to be OK. "Go with the people who catch you, do what they ask of you, get in that plastic box and take that plane ride, trust and you will be rewarded." She sent him to help us find peace with her passing. They have the same eyes, the same soft "doggie cheeks".


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Getting closer to trust....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The grunting sounds too cute, it seems like this special boy was just meant to be. 
He sounds wonderful, he sure is a good looking boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> He and Gunner are making strides, soon I think they will be BFF's and brothers. They know the pack is stronger together, Fitzpatrick just needs to know that this is his pack now. And that will come. He has been through so much, but he clearly trusts us for some reason - they say they're good with humans because they rely on the kidness of people to survive there.




This is what I have found to be very true with my boy from Puerto Rico. They learn to bond more with humans (their very life is dependent on humans helping to feed them when they are on the streets)...


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn, that's what they told us, but I can just see them being close like your boys someday!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome home Fitz!! He's beautiful. I'll admit, I had tears in my eyes reading this. I can't imagine what kind of life he had before he found you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Welcome home Fitzpatrick!!! I am so excited and happy for all of you!!:smile2: He is a good looking boy. His haircut isn't bad, I have seen worse. I am looking forward to watching him learn how to play and enjoy life!! Thanks to Belle for finding him for you.:wink2:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!

Good first night home for him. No accidents! I made him a vet apt for 1:45 today so she can check him all out and I can feel better about the wound on his back. 

Sometimes I feel a little guilty that we didn't take a US dog in need - there are so many here who need a good home, who have been through terrible things too. But we got approved again by the same rescue we got Georgie from and every dog we liked on their website wasn't actually available. We came close to a meet and greet but they canceled on us about 2 hours before because the dog got injured, I kept asking about his updates and status and he was healing and I asked if we could reschedule and was told he was adopted (I think it was a foster fail, which I totally understand - they had photos of him on the site with his fosters and they looked very happy together so good for them!). 

I was stalking their site and every time a new dog we thought would be a fit was there, I'd email and ask and it would be spoken for. This all worked out so quickly with Fitz that it has to mean it was Belle's doing.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I am a firm believer in things happen for a 'reason', the one we are 'sent', however that may come about, is the one who needs us the most. We may question why not this one or that one, but, in the end 'meant to be ' sends the 'right one' to us. 
My Charlie was brought up from the States, though he was with a rescue near me, my boy Joseph was from a shelter half way across the province. Were there dogs in need of homes much closer to where I live? Absolutely, but I don't think it is a decision we consciously make, or even have much control over, a 'heart choice' - the one who 'speaks to our heart' is the one that is sent to us.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree said:


> I am a firm believer in things happen for a 'reason', the one we are 'sent', however that may come about, is the one who needs us the most. We may question why not this one or that one, but, in the end 'meant to be ' sends the 'right one' to us.
> My Charlie was brought up from the States, though he was with a rescue near me, my boy Joseph was from a shelter half way across the province. Were there dogs in need of homes much closer to where I live? Absolutely, but I don't think it is a decision we consciously make, or even have much control over, a 'heart choice' - the one who 'speaks to our heart' is the one that is sent to us.


That is beautiful Charliethree. Thank you. Yes, he is here for a reason. I also believe things happen for a reason - I always look for signs. 

The ease of his adoption, the call when we were at grandmas, he flew the same day we were flying, his eyes are Belle's eyes. I wear an initial necklace for my "kids". They are little silver disks with initials on them, one is a pawprint, one is a B (Bailey, Blossom, Belle), one is an F for my Freddy, one is a G for Ginger, Georgie and Gunner. The F kept coming to the front of the necklace and then my husband suggested Fitzpatrick. 

This photo may not look like a lot to some, but it is a beginning, the two boys touching paws lying nearby one another. Fitz's front foot on Gunner's back one.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A lovely picture, how sweet is that! a 'sign' that everything is going to be better than 'all right'. They seem to 'know' when one needs the other, and just how to be a good 'friend', and 'help' each other in uncertain times, they have such huge and kind hearts, all of them.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

This thread is just perfection!!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree, it is a good sign!

Thanks CashStringer!! I'm lucky to have this story to share! 

Vet visit went well. She said not to freak on the fleas, the stuff they gave him make it "done" - the eggs aren't going to be a problem she didn't see any so between his bath and the meds I don't need to "scorch the rug or floors". Between the frontline my guys are on and the stuff they gave him we are good. His bite is in great shape she said - she flaked a little of the scab off because it was falling off so it looks better already. Everyone was so impressed with him. Couldn't believe how sweet he was and that he was in relatively good shape. They're all dying to see what he looks like when his feathers all grow back. The fed ex guy came in while I was paying and Fitz went right up to him for petting. She agrees he could lose a couple of pounds - we think he cozies up to strangers so well because that was probably a big source of food for him. 

And the progress continues... Gunner was passed out asleep next to him and they were touching like this. Keeping their harnesses on in case we have to grab anyone quickly. Also not taking Fitz out even within the fence without a leash - rescue said they don't have squirrels in Turkey and he wants to chase them so I'm just being cautious.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Awwww....i just love this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

I loved reading this thread! Fitz is one fortunate boy. He looks calm and content now. And you have a big heart!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you Jenn!!!
Thank you Parker16!!!

Getting to know this dog is just amazing. 

He is passed out from the trip to the vet. I'm also glad I took him to see her when he didn't really need anything - he had a very positive visit there - everyone lavishing him with attention and treats!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He stretched out! And he licked Gunner today too! 

I sent the sleeping photo to the rescue and they said the Turkish volunteers are so excited we adopted him because they can see from the photos how happy he is.

I need to bring a bigger bed over for him. I started with one of the smaller "outside" beds (we bring these smaller beds outside in the summer when we are lounging on the deck so the dogs can lounge with us so they're nicknamed the outside beds) because he seemed intimidated by the bigger beds yesterday, that didn't last long!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

He looks so sweet and is so lucky to have found his way to you.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes indeed us FedEx guys are a pushover for a nice dog.

Congrats on your Fitz, he is a handsome fellow. Great story.


Max


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the photo of Fitz napping by Gunner. He looks so happy and relaxed for probably the first time in his entire life! What a beauty he is. Please do not feel guilty for not adopting a rescue near you. As others have said, when it is meant to be our special dogs find us. This was meant to be. When we got Jack we drove to 5.5 hours to another state on a day when the temperature was 35 below zero (and the windchill was -80). My husband, daughter, our other dogs and I drove in 2 cars so that if we brought Jack home he could ride in a car by himself and not be stressed by the presence of our other dogs. My daughter slid off the road into the ditch and had it not been for a very, very kind farmer with a tractor who pulled her car out we would never have made it to the meet and greet. As it was we were an hour late and I later learned that Jack's foster mom figured that we would be yet another family who walked away from Jack. He had been available for adoption for 2 years but because of all of his "issues" no one would take him. She met us at the door with tears in her eyes, astonished we would risk the trip in such nasty weather. I bent down to see Jack, who was hand shy and terrified of people, and, for the first time since he had been with his foster mom, Jack leaned over to me and put his big head on my shoulder. I held perfectly still as he sniffed my face and then planted a big sloppy kiss on my cheek. I have to tell you we all melted at that point. Jack came home with us that day. So, I do believe that no matter where they are or where they have been our special "fur kids" find us. Fitz has found his forever home and I can only imagine the relief your beautiful boy feels now that his journey is over and he has landed in the lap of love. Never ever feel guilty for not adopting a dog nearby. This one was absolutely meant to be. I am so happy for you


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear that is an amazing story. Brought tears to my eyes. Jack was meant to be yours. 

Georgie and Fitz getting closer to being a "pack". 

And "that's the spot Daddy"! He was half lying on the ottoman - so cute!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just wait until Fitz 'wakes up' and finds out he is not dreaming! And dreams come true for dogs too!

Love the pictures, so wonderful to see him so comfortable and so loved!

G-Bear - Jack's story broke my heart, can't imagine how long the wait must have been for him. Bless his foster mom's heart, for 'knowing' there was a perfect home out there for him and bless your heart for taking him home with you.

As a former foster mom and a (current) rescue dog mom, from the bottom of my heart 'THANK YOU!!' for your huge hearts!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you.....what a lucky dog he is!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

The progress reports are great!!! I absolutely love the picture of Fitz having his paw on Gunner's paw!!:grin2:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everyone - and yes a BIG thank you to all you other rescue folks and parents out there!

*So grateful for you all on here - Question time for you wise folks. * 

It has been a long time since we have had a dog in the house who doesn't know how to play. Blossom was the last one and she had no clue about toys and play - Bailey would dance around her and she would stand there and bark at him like "what the heck are you doing you psycho?". We know she came around, we just don't really remember the process.

Fitz is in the same situation. This morning he clearly wanted to chase Gunner but didn't know what to do so he stood there and barked and Georgie ran over and there was a bit of a kerfuffle (barking, snapping, growling). She has been the pack Alpha since she arrived and I know that Fitz is going to need to figure out where he fits in. And I fully admit I know that process is going to freak me out but that's another story and post.

Right now everyone is getting along well when things are quiet and normal... but when Gunner is crazy and playful Fitz isn't a fan. Yesterday he would stand as if he were on guard - rigid, started barking, looked stressed whereas when everyone is calm (and I don't mean sleeping or stick still - I don't see any stress in him during mealtimes or anything else, last night Gunner and GG were chewing toys and he was lounging very relaxed). Today he was doing a bit of the same. But I could see the "wanting" and he kind of started to chase Gunner but then backed off, but he was clearly stressed and then GG ran over and there was the conflict. 
*
Any tips on helping him understand that play is OK? Any advice on how to handle a spat if one breaks out? *

I know he will get there, I know it's going to take time - I really can't believe how well he is adjusting after just two days. I don't we went through it with Blossom but it was so long ago we don't remember the details.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

And two more photos... the bottom one was him sleeping last night, first time I've seen him sleep that relaxed looking and he was snoring away! I had to wonder if he had ever slept that well before in his life.

The top one is from this morning... he was lying there resting and GG came over and got in the bed by him. He didn't even pick up his head - no stress when they're in "just being" mode... "that's just my new sister getting in the bed, nothing for me to care about." So it's not like he's on guard until they get into play mode. Again I'm SHOCKED that he can already be OK with them passing that closely, getting in a bed BEHIND him, they'll nuzzle against each other when they are coming for attention - no competition, he will join the "shark circle". Shark circle is what I call it when all three want attention and you just have your hands out and they all "circle" around you - he can join in that just fine.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a lovely update! 
I wouldn't worry about his hesitancy to play, or try to encourage him to play, he will when he is ready, feeling confident, safe enough he will engage in play. 
He has been through a LOT, his whole world has changed, something he had no control over, and he needs time to adjust and adapt, get to know you all and figure out where he 'fits in'. The best thing we can do for them is give them the time and space, firstly to rest and attain a sense of security and belonging, and chance to 'decompress'. Keep their world small, and as stress free as possible, give them a safe and quiet spot they can retreat to if they feel the need. Consider that the Fitz may benefit from some 'me time' - time apart from the other dogs.

Spats may happen, it can be scary, we need to remember that the other dogs are adjusting /stressed too, and ensure they are getting their 'fair' share of attention too. If it happens, it is usually over and done fairly quick, and there is not a lot one can do about it, except try to figure out what triggered it, and do what we can to prevent it from happening again, though it is not always possible. If you need to break it up, resist the urge to get in the 'middle', dousing with water can work, making a loud noise such as stomping your feet, or clapping your hands, to startle them can work, if/when they stop be prepared to separate, move them apart if they don't move apart themselves. 

Perhaps consider getting some natural calming remedies. I have used Rescue Remedy, and calming sprays such as Adaptil or there is one put out by Thundershirt (can spray it on their collars) that seem to work well, help to lower the stress levels a bit.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you Charliethree!

I guess he will figure out "how" to play when he is ready if he doesn't know how.... Blossom learned somehow. I should have kept a notebook back then since we don't remember all the details of her beginning when she first came home - we remember all the good stuff, not the hard parts. 

I guess I'm just worried his lack of knowing how will cause unnecessary spats.

I keep giving him quiet time alone in the kitchen - all day Sunday we gave him a lot of extra space - he hardly interacted with the others per rescue's suggestion - kept them gated apart so that they could "get to know" each other but didn't have to be in each other's space. And yesterday we gave them time in the kitchen together in little bursts individually (Gunner with him, then GG with him). I'm also keeping them apart for sleeping overnight, figuring that could be the most disorienting time for him (like when you wake up in a hotel and at first have no idea where you are). We only introduced a few toys yesterday but he has no interest in them. But I still haven't introduced balls since they're Gunner's favorite thing and I don't know how we may react over those so those won't come out for several days (I'll give Fitz some kitchen time and take Gunner outside alone for a good fetch session later). 

I'm watching his body language very carefully. If he shows any stress signs, I change the situation. The positive is that during what I'd call "just hanging out" time he is relaxed. It's only when Gunner starts zooming or showing play indications that he seems to stress a bit. So I'll send Gunner outside or take him outside for a "do you have to go pee?" session. We had one good moment outside before - he and Gunner were standing facing each other and Gunner was kind of giving him the "let's play" look when a squirrel made himself known in the tree above us - they both took off to the fenceline focusing on the squirrel but they did it together - if you know what I mean. 

The vet also said he seems to be bonding pretty fast - he's looking to me for comfort when he's unsure. She said he looks at me like he has known me for a lot longer than a day and a half (since this was yesterday afternoon).


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

This was everyone waiting for breakfast this morning - of course Gunner started walking over to Georgie right as I went to take the photo - I almost got all three looking at the camera!!!

And he went over and laid with his butt touching GG - but then it slid off the end of the bed. Progress, that I'm letting him make on his own. There are beds all around (including the one in the kitchen he has been favoring) but he made the decision to go by her.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

They are pretty amazing, know who to look to, who 'feels' safe to them, the beginnings of an incredible 'connection' a bond with them are set in place. The 'hard' part for us, is being patient, giving them 'space', if we 'hover' too much, worry 'too much', they sense the 'tension', and we inadvertently add to their 'apprehensions'. We want to 'hug their worries away', for them to be happy, feel safe and secure, to 'know' that life is good, but it is something that comes in it's own time.

I love that he is seeking attention, already, it is wonderful to hear that. It took my Charlie a long, long time months, to feel secure enough to do that.
Just curious - does he seek out eye contact with you? Charlie, right from 'day one' watched my face intently, sought eye contact - it was almost 'eerie' - like he was reading my mind, could tell what I was thinking, what I was going to do -before I did it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is just the best thread, I'm loving reading all your updates!.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree said:


> They are pretty amazing, know who to look to, who 'feels' safe to them, the beginnings of an incredible 'connection' a bond with them are set in place. The 'hard' part for us, is being patient, giving them 'space', if we 'hover' too much, worry 'too much', they sense the 'tension', and we inadvertently add to their 'apprehensions'. We want to 'hug their worries away', for them to be happy, feel safe and secure, to 'know' that life is good, but it is something that comes in it's own time.
> 
> I love that he is seeking attention, already, it is wonderful to hear that. It took my Charlie a long, long time months, to feel secure enough to do that.
> Just curious - does he seek out eye contact with you? Charlie, right from 'day one' watched my face intently, sought eye contact - it was almost 'eerie' - like he was reading my mind, could tell what I was thinking, what I was going to do -before I did it.


So much this Charliethree, and I know it - I know I'm apprehensive when Gunner starts to get playful - worried if something happens and I know I'm adding to the tension this way. They clearly know it too.

I am very happy he is seeking attention - I expected our experience was going to be more like yours, but like the vet said he probably learned quickly on that seeking affection from humans was a good way to get food, but I also think he "knows us" in a different way. Like Monkey told him "they're cool, let them be your parents."

He will seek out some eye contact, but he will also look away submissively. 

Great interaction just now. Fitz was close by seeking attention, Gunner got up and wedged himself between us putting his head on my lap, Fitz then puts his head over Gunner shoulders resting his head on him. I had a two headed Golden for a few moments. Neither of them were showing any stress signs! It seemed perfectly natural, it had the air of "we do this all the time".

Thank you Swisshywagga! I am enjoying this journey - I keep looking at him in amazement - just a few days ago this dog was in crappy conditions, tossed into a plane and is now in a whole new world and he really is just "rolling with it".


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think we need to keep in mind that dogs are 'masters' at conflict avoidance, will go to great lengths to keep the peace, given the choice. They all 'speak' the same language, some have finely tuned social skills, others not so much, and have a little learning to do, and that is okay.

They are a 'mystery', and it is fascinating and wonderful to watch, and be a part of the journey as it unfolds. 

Love the updates!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love this story. I agree with Charliethree....the hardest part is learning we can't "control" everything. The second week I had Charlie home we were taking a nap. Duke and Charlie were lying side by side in the bathroom. I don't know exactly what happened, but guess that Duke stretched and startled Charlie. I woke up to Charlie "looming" and "growling" over Duke. I was so upset and thought, "oh my god, i'm not going to be able to keep him if he's going to fight Duke!!!" That was a complete over reaction on my part. He was just startled, in a new environment and trying to figure out what was happening. It will sort itself out, they will sort themselves out.

It's important to give each dog their own time with you so that they don't feel displaced.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with what Charliethree has said also. 

Give Fitz time to get settled in, it may take a few weeks or less, each dog is different. 
Fitz will learn a lot from your other dogs, once he is completely settled in and relaxed, I think he will start interacting more and eventually play with them. Give him the time he needs, he's finding his way in your house and like Charliethree said, his life has changed so dramatically recently.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't think I could have offered any advice better than what you have received. IMHO Charliethree is spot on. I have 3 dogs also. Bailey is my golden and the only non rescue. He's 1.5 years old and since he is my Peter Pan dog (who refuses to grow up) he is often in full on puppy mode. Gracie has always played with Bailey. Gracie is my "mama dog". She's the one who trains everyone else and makes sure things run smoothly in our house. She is a rescue from Hurricaine Katrina and has been with us for over 10 years. Jack is our black and tan coonhound. He's a rescue also who endured horrible abuse. He had no concept of play. He's been with us for 3 years this January and it is only recently that he has began to play with Bailey. It began slowly with Bailey assuming the play bow and being ignored. Then Bailey started dropping his toys near Jack, eventually progressing to swishing toys in Jack's face. Finally, one day about a month ago, Jack grabbed the stuffie being swished in his face and a game of tug of war ensued. Since that time Jack and Bailey have become virtually inseparable. I don't know that there was anything I could have done to show Jack how to play. I think he had to decide to play entirely on his own. No doubt Bailey's constant pestering him to play had an impact. Poor Jack probably decided it was easier to just play tug of war with the darn stuffed cat than to have the smelly thing swished in his face every few seconds. Lol. I think it will be ok. I have found dogs, even those rescued from bad situations, to be incredibly adaptable. I am always in absolute awe of that.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone!

I greatly appreciate all your advice and I know the main thing I need to do is relax. My energy is going to make them all that much more anxious. I think cocktail hour will come early tonight lol. 

It's just been so many years (about 12) since we brought Blossom home that I don't remember all of this stuff. I know it happened because I remember her barking her head off when Bailey tried to play, I remember there being scuffles, but since she has gone to the bridge of course all we remember is the good stuff. Even though Georgie was a rescue as well, her experience was very different - she was also very alpha so one quick snap at Bailey and Belle and they immediately respected her as boss. They seemed to know she was a "Momma" and was going to be boss - which was fitting because Blossom became the boss of the house so they were looking for that leadership after her passing and Georgie filled the role perfectly. 

Fitz so far seems submissive - certainly where GG is concerned (and GG is Georgie Girl - yet another of her silly nicknames) and Gunner is pretty passive as well so I'm sure they're trying to figure out who is second in command after Georgie. 

I will keep giving them their own time and space - tomorrow I'm going to go into the office for a while so they have a bunch of quiet time and space. Gunner also has class tomorrow night so that will be good. 

He really is doing amazingly well. He's so smart, so sweet especially for what he's been through. Georgie was plug and play and even though we knew she had been through a rough time in Georgia (we don't think she was abused at all, if anything we think her family just couldn't afford to be good to the dogs they had, we know they were foreclosed on - we think that giving them up was probably awful on her family), it's nothing like what he has been through. 

I keep reminding myself that his progress is PHENOMENAL and that we will have ups and downs. I am not expecting too much from him, which is why he continues to blow my mind. I vacuumed yesterday and he was unfazed! This dog who lived in a hole in the ground in a forest couldn't care less about a silly vacuum. It seems he has been through so much that "he doesn't sweat the small stuff". I knew it could go either way - everything new could freak him out, or since he has already been through so much new things are processed with a threat assessment and if he decides no threat then it's a "whatever". Ironically I ran to the store at lunchtime and the plastic bag rustling noise bothered him more than the vacuum! 

I gave them all a treat before and when Georgie and Gunner sat for his treat he looked over at them and then sat! 

This is why I love having multiples - they learn so so much from each other.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy dance!!!!!!
Look at this!!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The expression says, " Man. I really lucked out! Nice house, really nice humans, some dog buddies to hang with and this- my OWN bone! This is some dream! I hope I NEVER wake up because I love it here!!!"


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks G-bear, we are lucky to have him.

I am so amazed by him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh goodness I have a lump in my throat, he looks so contented!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lucky boy........

B and G Mom I saw your question in the Grooming thread about what to do to help his coat grow. When I adopted my current boy from my County shelter, he was underweight 15-20 lbs., had some stomach issues and was having trouble gaining weight. I tried several different brands and formulas of food before I found one that worked. He was also at the Vet several times for stomach meds. What finally worked was putting him on Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. 

His coat wasn't in the best of shape either, it was thin and really short. The PPP SSS really helped his coat too. His coat had always been a little thinner than my bridge girl's coat. She was from the Conformation lines while he is a Field Golden. He blew his coat last Dec. when we were having temps in the mid to upper 70s. When his coat came back in, it was so much thicker than it's ever been....... it's really thick now but not like my girl's was. 

I also give him an egg at least once a week, coconut oil 2-3 times a week. 
He gets a Fish oil and Vit. E tablet along with his joint supplement daily. 

I don't know what you're feeding him, but you may want to look at some food formulas that are made specifically for Sensitive stomach and skin.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Carolina Mom! We just started with 4Health because one of the rescue folks said their dogs coat was greatly helped by it. 

Maybe I will pick up some and try it.

Bad night last night. 100% my fault. GG and Fitz went at it and I jumped in the middle. Got bit pretty well - not even sure by who, may have been both of them. But the worst part is I took a tumble diving between them. I did everything I was NOT supposed to do and I know it. Textbook case of how to do it wrong. And I paid for it. 

I broke my hand and ripped off a fingernail. 6 hours in the ER. 

I'll be back later with more details - I'm hunting and pecking with one hand and we have to go get me meds. 

I feel like I failed and I hope I didn't do irreparable damage to the future if the pack. I knew better. I know better... what was I thinking??


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh No! So sorry this has happened, sorry you have gotten hurt, hope you heal up quickly. It is tough not to jump in, have done it myself, ended up with bites, and stitches, needless to say, it is a 'lesson' we don't forget.

Consider separating GG and Fitz for at least 24, ( 48 hours, would be even better). The reason being is that when a dog experiences a frightening or traumatic event that triggers their 'survival' response - fight, flight or freeze (such as getting into a physical altercation), it can take up to 3 days for their bodies to return physiologically to 'normal', for them to truly 'calm down'. Stress/anxiety levels accumulate in dogs (think - building a brick wall) with exposure to additional stress inducing situations/events, (adds another 'brick to the wall) causing a dog to escalate more quickly, and/or respond negatively to something it otherwise may have coped well with. 

Since GG has 'gone after' Fitz twice in a couple of days, it is possibly a behavior she has learned through experience, ('I'll 'get' you, before you 'get' me' kind of thing) works to create space, to make the threat 'go away' but since, (I am assuming these spats have taken place in the house, a confined space with no escape route), Fitz was 'trapped', he had no escape, he had no 'choice' but to fight back. 'Confrontational' behavior is most often fear based, has nothing to do with being 'alpha', and more to do with the dog wanting to keep themselves safe, and is intended to create distance/space. 

Consider, after they have had a break from each other, a chance to 're-set' relax ,- re-introducing them in area where they have more space, (perhaps in the yard, (keep a leash or long line on Fitz, let him drag it, just in case), where they will have room to display appropriate social behavior, maintain distance, approach each other if they choose to, interact when they are ready to, and if need be, move away if they become uncomfortable with each other.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you broke your hand and tore your nail off, sending you healing thoughts. Don't be so hard on yourself...........

Charliethree has given you some great advice.

Breathe..........


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry this happened. My hubby got bitten very badly last year intervening in a dog that attacked my boy and his nail was also ripped off. I hope you feel better soon, take care.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry to see this update. Charliethree has given you excellent advice. I've done the same thing before; Duke was getting attacked by a pit pull when he was 6 months old and I jumped in the middle of it; did everything you're not supposed to do. We all like to think we'll be rational when something happens, but instincts kick in. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Appreciate the feedback and advice, yes Charliethree is right on as usual. I appreciate hearing that some of you who also know better made the same mistake. Yep instinct kicks in, if I had done nothing they most likely would have had the spat and it would have been done. 

We are re-setting and going back to square one. I am having pins put in on Friday so we don't plan on putting them together until after that. If I didn't tackle them to try to stop them I wouldn't need pins and I wouldn't be miserable and I wouldn't feel like I've failed all three of them.

We have them apart but the kennel is between them and they're lying by it to be close and crying at each other like they'll all cool... no one is acting scared or skittish... when we got home from the hospital and let them out separately, wen we brought him out and GG in, she went running to him - not aggressively at all and he just sat there - didn't lunge for her. It was back to the vibe from the afternoon. 

He got her in two spots but they're small punctures - I cleaned them out and put neosporin on them. She seriously seems un-fazed. 

I feel terrible, in a lot of pain in many ways. I should have done better for all of them. But we will re-group, I'm just terrified that they're never going to fully get along,


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Just for more info - we were outside - another reason I got extra injured - hard ground covered in sticks and acorn bits. I have punctures on the side of my hand that is broken that I thought was also a bite but after the specialist looked them over today he thinks they were caused by debris because they're longer and not punctures like the tooth marks I have. 

They're fine in the house but it was outside that they seem to get guarded with each other.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

They don't hold grudges!! or lay in wait for the next opportunity to 'go at it' again. 

They will get along fine, in time, a lot has changed for all of them, and you, in the last few days, you all need time to adapt and adjust. We cannot orchestrate every move they make, prevent every accident that may happen, and when 'stuff happens', and it happens so fast, as hard as it is, we shouldn't blame ourselves.

I think that is always a worry, that it will not work out with the dogs, but given time it usually does, especially if the existing dogs have a history of good interactions with other dogs, it is rare that it does not. 

When Joseph arrived he was intact, and had no training, no dog-to-dog social skills, to speak of. He played rough, didn't know when to 'quit' or back off, had no clue what the 'peace keeping' signals were, he was a very high energy, rude and 'macho' dog, . Coming into a house with 5 other dogs, it was pretty tense for a while, there were a few 'dust ups', but with time (and getting him neutered) he settled in, learned some social 'skills', and they got and get along just fine. We weren't sure we were going to 'survive' - but we made it!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry that happened. We all know what to do but sometimes we react first without thinking. I agree with other posters that it will get better in time. We always want them to get along immediately and perhaps put our guard down just a bit. It was an unfortunate incident but it will work out in time.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

B and G Mom, firstly, congratulations on your new family member, even though family dynamics seem to be a challenge at the moment. I'm really sorry about your hand - you asked what you were thinking, and the answer is, of course, you weren't. You just did what seemed right at the time. There's no shame in that! Even if Fitz is having some difficulty, I am in awe with how well he is doing. From forest to house, with a plane flight and all in the middle, is a massive change to cope with! Good luck with the rest of his integration into your family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry there was a scuffle and you ended up breaking your hand. Charliethree has some great advice. I have learned a lot in the advice being given. Don't beat yourself up over what happened, just keep moving forward and everything will work out. I find it strange that they get along inside but not outside.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry about your hand and about the skirmish the occurred. Charliethree is correct, as you already know. Unfortunately I have also had similar situations between my dogs in the past and, just like you, even though I knew better I also jumped into the middle of the fray. It seems like my brain shut down and a protection instinct took over or something. I think it is a pretty normal response and I don't know that you can blame yourself for any of what happened. If it makes you feel any better I did get bit (by our Corgi, Rina, who had gone after Gracie shortly after Gracie came to live with us...and it was a nasty bite on my face). I have to wonder what may have been the trigger mechanism in the yard. Since dogs do not simply attack without warning or without a reason something must have occurred in the yard which doesn't occur in the house. In the case of Rina and Gracie the incident also occurred in the yard. The trigger in that case was that Rina, as a Corgi, had very strong herding instincts. Gracie, as a flattie/golden cross had very strong instincts to go after birds. When Gracie ran after the bird Rina saw Gracie as something she needed to keep in a certain area. She went after her and when Gracie did not turn where Rina was "herding" her a fight ensued. I, foolishly, threw myself into the middle of it. I blamed myself because I knew Rina had a herding instinct and I also knew Gracie was a birder. It just never occurred to me that the two traits would conflict so badly with one another. My point is that we cannot possibly anticipate every situation. We can only learn from the experience, try not to repeat it and move forward. Unlike us humans dogs do not hold grudges, they do not seek revenge and they generally play a lot fairer than the human race. With Gracie and Rina I kept them apart in the house for a few days and then supervised them closely for a very long time. They went out separately in the yard on leashes for about 6 weeks even though our yard is fenced. Then I took them together on leashes for another 6 weeks. This gave me time to take Rina to a trainer and really work on her recall. It also gave me time to take Gracie through a basic obedience class. Eventually the dogs settled into a relationship. I can't say they were best friends but they tolerated one another well. Take this as a learning experience but don't beat yourself up over it. You did exactly what I am guessing 99.9%of the other members on GRF would have done even though we know better. You are STILL one of the best dog moms here. Remember that, ok?


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree said:


> I think that is always a worry, that it will not work out with the dogs, but given time it usually does, especially if the existing dogs have a history of good interactions with other dogs, it is rare that it does not.
> 
> When Joseph arrived he was intact, and had no training, no dog-to-dog social skills, to speak of. He played rough, didn't know when to 'quit' or back off, had no clue what the 'peace keeping' signals were, he was a very high energy, rude and 'macho' dog, . Coming into a house with 5 other dogs, it was pretty tense for a while, there were a few 'dust ups', but with time (and getting him neutered) he settled in, learned some social 'skills', and they got and get along just fine. We weren't sure we were going to 'survive' - but we made it!!


Thanks Charliethree, my dogs do have a wonderful history with other dogs. So this is extra painful for me - Gunner wants to play with him so badly.

I can't imagine that all 50 somethings dogs that he was packed into the shelter with (they didn't have individual runs) were calm all the time! I've reached out to the rescue to see if they have any additional advice. You stated it exactly - "not sure if we are going to survive"...


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you very much 4Goldengirls, Pilgrim123, SandyK! I know we will get through it all. I've been crying this morning over everyone's kind comments.



G-bear said:


> I have to wonder what may have been the trigger mechanism in the yard. Since dogs do not simply attack without warning or without a reason something must have occurred in the yard which doesn't occur in the house. In the case of Rina and Gracie the incident also occurred in the yard. The trigger in that case was that Rina, as a Corgi, had very strong herding instincts. Gracie, as a flattie/golden cross had very strong instincts to go after birds. When Gracie ran after the bird Rina saw Gracie as something she needed to keep in a certain area. She went after her and when Gracie did not turn where Rina was "herding" her a fight ensued. I, foolishly, threw myself into the middle of it. I blamed myself because I knew Rina had a herding instinct and I also knew Gracie was a birder. It just never occurred to me that the two traits would conflict so badly with one another. My point is that we cannot possibly anticipate every situation. We can only learn from the experience, try not to repeat it and move forward. Unlike us humans dogs do not hold grudges, they do not seek revenge and they generally play a lot fairer than the human race. I can't say they were best friends but they tolerated one another well. Take this as a learning experience but don't beat yourself up over it. You did exactly what I am guessing 99.9%of the other members on GRF would have done even though we know better. You are STILL one of the best dog moms here. Remember that, ok?


Thanks G-bear! I think he was reacting to something and GG ran off the deck and before I knew it - they were at it, I tried to get between them, got bit. The next second, he had her head in his mouth, she was crying and I'm on the ground after tackling them to break it up. Maybe it has something to do with your experience...

Thank you for the kind words. I try. I just feel so much like I failed and now for the next 4-6 weeks I'm one handed... 

He doesn't have to be best friends with GG but I was hopeful he would play with Gunner. Right now poor Gunner is on play lock-down and that's not fair to him. Although last night my husband played with Gunner on the other side of the babygate so Fitz could see him... I would praise Fitz when he "didn't react". At one point I got him engaged with chewing a nylabone and kept praising him. Trying to associate Gunner's playing with positive stimulus for Fitz.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

May I suggest if you haven't read it, the book 'Love Has No Age Limit' by Patricia McConnell, it may be of some help to you.

May I also suggest, seriously considering using/trying some natural calming remedies with the dogs, for at least a couple of weeks. Rescue Remedy can be given individually, two or three drops on a treat, or a piece of bread, two three times a day or you can just add it to their drinking water. It does take a couple of days to build up in their system, but it can help to calm them.
Dog Appeasing Pheromones (Adaptil, is one brand) comes in a spray, or collar or a diffuser, a Calming Spray, such as the one put out by Thundershirt, may be helpful as well. Calming music, 'Through a Dogs Ear' can be helpful as well. 
Calming remedies don't 'sedate', they are very safe, and they can work to help ease the stress/anxieties the dogs may be feeling and make it a little easier for them to accept, adapt and adjust to the changes that have occurred.

Hang in there, I understand, (we all do) it is upsetting when things go 'wrong' but hang in there it can and will get better!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

With regards to calming remedies...I have used Sentry Good Behavior Calming Ointment for Jack. He is deathly afraid of any loud noise (thunder, gunahots, etc.) I tried it not expecting it to work and was astonished that it did. While I know that what you are dealing with is a lot different than what I used the ointment for it would be worth a try. I have noticed that when I apply it (it goes on the dog's nose) Jack becomes a much more laid back dog. Not that he's sleepy or anything he just seems more relaxed. Things don't seem to rattle him as easily. As I have said I have not used it for anything but loud noises but it may be worth a try. Both Petco and Petsmart sell it and it is around $12.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

B and G Mom said:


> Thank you very much 4Goldengirls, Pilgrim123, SandyK! I know we will get through it all. I've been crying this morning over everyone's kind comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have not failed!!!

May I suggest? and I know it doesn't sound quite 'right', that you feed Fitz the treats not just when he appears calm, (didn't react) but as often as he will take them, when he is watching Gunner play. If he escalates, becomes tense, toss a handful on the floor, in front of his nose, (nose down, sniffing is a natural calming behavior for dogs) - at this point you are not looking to change behavior, but to change how he feels about what is going on through the process of counter conditioning. 
Work with GG the same way, when the dogs are in the yard, (keep her on leash just in case you need to stop her from running off) and she can see Fitz, feed the treats, the goal is to change how she feels about /perceives him when they are outside.
When things are going well, don't forget to reinforce the 'good behavior', even if they are doing 'nothing', chilling out, take the time to say 'Thank you' to all of them- praise, a treat, a pet- let them know that you like what is happening. Human nature being what it is, we tend to take for granted the good stuff, and pay 'close attention'/react/respond to the 'not so good' stuff quickly.

Hang in there! and take it easy on yourself.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you again Charliethree. I just put the book in my amazon cart along with the rescue remedy. I have a relaxing lavender candle going now hopeful it may help. If I don't burn the house down with it, the way this year has gone! Maybe it will do something for me too lol. 

I get pins put in my hand tomorrow - that should stabilize it so its less painful and I'll have better movement, then I'll reach out to our trainer and see what she suggests. If we need a behaviorist I'll get one for him. This baby needs a break.

He keeps lying close to the gates like he wants to be with the other dogs. I feel so sad for them all, Gunner wants to see him.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Rescue Remedy works for people too! 

Can only imagine you are in a 'bit' of pain, hope that eases up for you.

I have no doubt you will do what 'ya gotta do' ! 
Fitz, Gunner and GG are so lucky to have you!! 

Try to get some time to relax for yourself, and not worry too much (I know it is not always easy to do.) 


Consider, when it is 'time', and you have a helper, doing a few sessions of walking GG and Fitz on leash out in the yard, starting with some distance between them and slowly closing the distance, after a few sessions. Remembering to reward both of them, frequently, lots of praise, treats, good things for them. Wouldn't hurt to do some 'walk abouts' with Gunner and Fitz as well, to reinforce the 'good stuff' happening between them as well. 

Above all, take your time, there is no rush, focus on 'today' - one 'step' at a time - tomorrow will come. And don't forget to celebrate the (not so small) --'small stuff'! 

If nothing else, (and they do teach us a lot), they teach us, compassion, kindness and _patience (lots of patience)_ pays off in the long run.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It sure is hard isn't it when all our best laid plans go to h#[email protected]? If it's helpful at all, please realize that it's normal to have the adjustment period. I had to pull Charlie from training on week 3 right after I had started. I was so upset and felt like a failure, but it wasn't working for him and he was shutting down. It took someone on the forum pointing out to me that I had to stay focused on the goal before I realized that the goal was not passing the class; it was to help Charlie have a safe environment to grow and trust in.

I was so focused on getting him to adjust to our household that I didn't stop to think that we owed him that as well. When I took the pressure off myself (and took a lot of charliethree's suggestions...) things started to improve bit by bit. Everybody will learn to adapt, it just takes time. The calming products that have been recommended do help, but realize the most important thing is time. There's no magic fix. I don't know about you, but when I'm sick or in pain things seem more daunting. Be sure to allow yourself some time to process things. This doesn't all have to happen at once. If you're not on pain medication, perhaps a nice glass of wine tonight will help


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree said:


> May I suggest? and I know it doesn't sound quite 'right', that you feed Fitz the treats not just when he appears calm, (didn't react) but as often as he will take them, when he is watching Gunner play. If he escalates, becomes tense, toss a handful on the floor, in front of his nose, (nose down, sniffing is a natural calming behavior for dogs) - at this point you are not looking to change behavior, but to change how he feels about what is going on through the process of counter conditioning.


Yes - this is what we were trying to do with him last night. I've got to keep a pocketful of treats.

Thanks Jenn, I'm trying to keep his best interests in mind without negatively impacting the other two. Oh yeah, I have pain pills. And I'm an extra wreck because of the pain. The fingernail that got ripped off is usually what hurts the most. The break is splinted until the pins go in so if I keep that still its ok. I just ultimately want him to be happy here and I don't want GG and Gunner to be put out by him. 

I know its going to take time.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those nails can be so painful. My husband was supposed to run the Chicago Marathon this weekend but couldn't because he had to have his big toenail removed. He was in so much pain. Hope you're on the mend soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Ouch Ouch Ouch!!! How does he put shoes on????? 

If something brushes against my finger I scream!

Sleepy boy...


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So I've mentioned signs before and I know this is crazy with a capitol C but a few weeks after Belle came home I broke my foot. Same bone - just the right foot. In a stupid accident as well. Belle - this isn't funny....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He is such a sweetheart!

Belle might have found a different way to show you, that she taking care of things - in her own way! Bless her heart!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh boy, sooooooo sorry to hear about your injury and the scuffle with the dogs. If these things only happened in slow motion and we could stop and consider all the consequences! I'm not sure what I would have done in your situation, probably no one does. You don't know until you are right smack in the middle of it and just act! Please don't beat yourself up you were just trying to protect your babies!!! Remember take just one day at a time and don't look at the big picture. That goes for the doggies and your hand. Wishing you all the best with your surgery tomorrow . BTW what part of NJ are you in? I'm in northern NJ, morris county.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry about your injury. I'm sending healing thoughts and prayers.

I'm totally blown away reading your thread. I've been wanting to respond for a while but have been insanely busy lately. I get a lump in my throat and tear up reading about Fitz and all he has been through. His adventure would make a great Disney movie. I'm so happy he has found a warm and happy home. I would love a second dog but I just don't think it would be fair to Dakota and I don't think I have the time to work two dogs because Dakota takes all my spare time.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wanted to wish you luck tomorrow getting pins put in. Hopefully it will actually feel a little better.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sending lots of positive thoughts for you tomorrow along with the hope that the healing happens fast and the pain is much less once the pins are in. And Fitz is one gorgeous boy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thinking of you, hope all goes well today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope things go well today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Hopefully you have gotten the pins in and are feeling much better (or at least have been prescribed some good drugs to make you think you feel better). I also hope that the dogs allow you a chance to rest and recuperate. Take care.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks so much everybody! 
It was a rough day yesterday with the surgery, I slept most the day. Now the nerve block has worn off so there's a good amount of pain but I know it's only temporary. Dr. says everything looks great so hopefully I'm on the right road.

Meanwhile all has been peaceful with the kids. We're still keeping some space between them but we are rewarding Fitz whenever Gunner starts to get crazy and play on the other side of the baby gate. 

They have all gotten nose to nose over the baby gates and that has gone extremely well. And this morning gunner even snuck in with him somehow ( he can be a little Houdini) so they are they were side-by-side tails wagging happy boys .

The more I think about what happened I think he thought George he was going to attack him. She was just running out to him in the yard to see what he was doing but he didn't know that. I don't think he was trying to hurt her at all, he had her head in his mouth but I think he was just trying to shut her down. To stop her from coming at him. He didn't keep trying to bite her, he was trying to protect himself. He didn't know he didn't need to so he put her "in a headlock".

We will help him learn that this is his pack now and that they're not going to hurt him. 

He definitely has a lot of trust in us, so that helps a lot and hopefully we can use it to teach him. 

We ordered a calming collar for him and rescue remedy. But the only time he gets anxious is when the other two get riled up. I'm sure it brings him back to bad experiences. We just need to get him some new good experiences. 

I'll be back soon with more pictures.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear things are good, better, on all 'fronts'!! 

Your assessment of the situation with GG and Fitz, does make a lot of sense, and it is very likely, in time, the overall stress levels will ease up, as you all adjust, and Fitz start to feel more secure, and will be less likely to react defensively. 

I admire your perspective, your 'open mind' and your willingness to believe in him, and to give him a 'chance' . 

The saying ' Your dog is not _giving_ you a hard time, he is _having_ a hard time.' is worth keeping in mind.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm praying for a swift recovery for you! I'm glad to hear the surgery went well and that you are on the mend. I have absolutely loved following this thread, although I'm very sorry for the struggles you have had. You are so caring and thoughtful about all of your dogs and their behavior. They are all so lucky to be part of your family.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's good news about the doctor being pleased with your hand.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good update . This will be a distant memory before you know it and you'll be sharing your "lessons learned " with someone who has just adopted a rescue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am glad to hear that your surgery went well and that things are settling down with the "kids". I suspect your theory of what caused the incident is correct. So many people would have blamed Fitz and given up on him at that point. You, obviously, are not that sort of person. Thank you for being someone who can see past the difficulties and move forward in a positive manner. I wish the world had more people like you in it.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Glad all went well with your surgery and happy to hear things are sounding positive with the pups.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am also glad your surgery went well and things are doing good at home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, take care of yourself. 

Fitz is still settling in and getting comfortable with you as well as your guys, hopefully there won't be anymore scuffles.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree said:


> The saying ' Your dog is not _giving_ you a hard time, he is _having_ a hard time.' is worth keeping in mind.


Exactly Charliethree, he has been through so much. 




LynnC said:


> BTW what part of NJ are you in? I'm in northern NJ, morris county.


Hi Lynn,
So am I - Mount Olive!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear said:


> I am glad to hear that your surgery went well and that things are settling down with the "kids". I suspect your theory of what caused the incident is correct. So many people would have blamed Fitz and given up on him at that point. You, obviously, are not that sort of person. Thank you for being someone who can see past the difficulties and move forward in a positive manner. I wish the world had more people like you in it.


Thanks G-bear. I can't blame him... and I will do everything in my power to help him understand that this is his pack now and that they have his back. 

Thank you all for the kind words!!! It was a rough weekend, the pins are quite painful so I spent most of the weekend with my arm up on ice and mostly sedated on pain pills, lots of naps.

*This is where we are: *
He certainly trusts us and has no issues with people doing anything to him/next to him. We've been super cautious with not sneaking up on him and trying not to startle him. However zero reaction to anything like that and no stress signs either. Last night we had the babygate between the kitchen and family room and we put a bed next to it so he could be close to us. I needed to get my ice pack so I had to basically climb over him to get in the kitchen because he was lying with his back to the gate. When I first went over he opened his eves and just went back to sleep. I climbed over the gate (carefully) and got my ice pack, climbed back over and he didn't budge. "Oh hi mom, you're here, that's nice". I can touch him anywhere, play with his feet, check his teeth - handle him like he is one of the pups we raised ourselves. When I went to put the ice pack back I got down in the bed with him and when I stopped petting him for a minute he wiggled over and put his head in my lap. I think he would be an 80lb lap dog if he could. 

He is becoming more relaxed with the other dogs. In fact it looks like he wants to be with them. He lays as close to the gates as possible, the nuzzle each other over the top of the gates. Whenever they are near each other I treat all three of them. Sometimes he cries when he sees them and can't get close to the gate (if we are in the way or something). 

My theory on all of this is that for some reason he feels safer in the house. I'd say it's because the other two are less crazy inside, but Gunner is a nut inside as well as out. Maybe because if they do get nutty he has "hiding places"? He could run into the crate... he could run under the table... I don't know.

Outside perhaps it feels like the forest to him... a PTSD type reaction?

I'm going to email our trainer today, I'm concerned that it's bad to keep them totally apart too long. I'm concerned that I'm hurting GG and Gunner somehow with all this. So many thoughts....


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

A few more pics.

He kept putting his head in my lap, and there he is peering over the gate to see Gunner.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope your hand feels better soon! 
Fitz is such a sweetheart! 

Will toss in my .02 worth. My rescues seemed to feel 'safer' in the house, more than anything I think they feared being left/stuck outside. Joseph was afraid of the dark, wouldn't go out without someone going with him and would rush back into the house when he was done his business, but was okay with going out during the day. Charlie felt safer moving in or out with the rest of the dogs, it took a long time before he was comfortable being with me one-on-one. Each dog handles it differently based on their past experiences. 

Since things have settled some, and they are visiting over the baby gate, it would likely be safe to start giving them some supervised together time. One at a time, if you can manage it, sometimes if things get a bit 'iffy' with one, then the other may add to the tension. It is something that you kind of have to trust your gut with, 'play it by ear' so to speak.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree,

Your .02 is worth a lot! My gut says it's time to let them together at least in small doses.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I can only imagine the pain that you must be in. I am so sorry and I hope that it begins to abate soon. Lying around with an ice pack is definitely no fun! Love the picture of Fitz looking longingly over the gate. He looks wistful. I think that eventually all of the dogs will find their place, so to speak, in the pack and will be fine. Even with my most challenging dogs they did all eventually find their place in our family (I consider the dogs part of our family--not just us humans). I really do believe that our dogs are far more adaptable than we humans are and, for the most part, they seem to learn the proper social structure of the pack quickly. After the incident (ie fight) with Rina and Gracie I kept them part longer than you have. Primarily because in Rina's case she was (and remained until the day she died) a bit of a loose cannon. When I did reintroduce them after keeping them apart I did so in the manner recommended by our trainer. I picked a "neutral" location. Not a room which either dog considered hers. In our case it was our living room (nobody uses it...it's almost like it's part of the house nextdoor since everyone gathers in the family room). I do think it helped as neither dog had laid claim to that room previously. So, in addition to your plan to allow them closely supervised contact I would also suggest a "neutral" location for it if possible. It really does sound as if you are doing everything right and I truly respect and admire how you have handled the dust up between the dogs. I just wish the cost to you had not been so darn high.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep, I'm miserable G-bear... The pain is quite bad sometimes and I'm not a sit around person so there is the added misery of being forced to sit still. 

I know Fitz is a good kid... funny you say they're family because we call them "the kids". No human children here so I know we confuse people with that one. He needs to find his way. I keep telling him "they're your pack now and they have your back"... I keep saying it so I hope it sinks in. I can feel that he wants this... I can feel he wants to "let go" and just be a dog and not worry. I just need to help him get there.

He loves having a bed. I still feel like he is over the moon that he gets 2 meals a day. He has learned "sit". He trusts my husband and I, he shows us respect. Somehow we need to use these things so that he learns "it's all going to be ok now".


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope your trainer says you can start putting them together again. Fitz looking over the gate is so cute and sad. I truly hope your hand starts feeling better.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Lynn,
So am I - Mount Olive![/QUOTE]


Wow, I'm from Kinnelon and work in Denville. Not too far away . The pic of Fitz is adorable but not so much your hand  . Looks pretty nasty. Isn't it funny (well not really funny) how everything changes in a second!! Wishing you a speedy recovery and good luck with the trainer. BTW who do you use for a trainer?


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Sandy!

We put Gunner and Fitz together for a short time last night very successfully. 

The calming DAP collar came yesterday and I put it on him right away.

This morning I woke up with a bit of a different attitude - not a different feeling towards Fitz, but a different feel on our situation.

I've been able to bring many dogs into this house with no issues AT ALL - Thor, Chewy, Harley, Brewster, and Cody all come for visits with no incidents - it's a love fest. Yes, they're all well adjusted dogs raised by people I know well so that is a plus and a big difference than the past Fitz has but because of that MY confidence level is different with them. 

My attitude with all those dogs has been "you WILL get along". So this morning my attitude is shifting to "Suck it up buttercup". This is your family - I'm the Alpha in this pack, that's all you need to worry about - you are safe here, it beats living in a hole in the ground in a forest so enough. 

Now I don't mean this "literally"... it's more of a mind shift for me - but it does mean there will be a little bit of a "boot camp" atmosphere. I've got a water bottle spray bottle and a handful of treats in reach and everyone is together in the kitchen. 

He looks to me for guidance so my guidance is going to firmly be - you are fine - we are family - end of story. 

Because we never got to do a meet and greet I was nervous - instead of "they will get along", I was doubting - nervous - the "what if he can't adjust" embedded into my mind. That is not confident leader thinking... he needs (the pack needs) me to set the tone with confident leadership. When you are having a hard time, what do you usually need??? A guide, a leader. 

I will still read his body language, I will not let anyone get very uncomfortable - quiet time in small doses. But my message will be unmistakable... 

This is happening!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

LynnC said:


> Hi Lynn,
> So am I - Mount Olive!



Wow, I'm from Kinnelon and work in Denville. Not too far away . The pic of Fitz is adorable but not so much your hand  . Looks pretty nasty. Isn't it funny (well not really funny) how everything changes in a second!! Wishing you a speedy recovery and good luck with the trainer. BTW who do you use for a trainer?[/QUOTE]

Small world - I grew up in Rockaway Township... two words: Denville Dairy!!!!!!!!

Thank you for the get well wish. We use Sandi at Golden Rule School for Dogs in Andover. She saved us with our first Golden Bailey.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

3 sleeping dogs at my feet... no issues, not even a blink if someone gets up. Gunner basically stepped on his nose before. I'm singing "we are family, you got a brother, sister and me" to him (a la the Pointer Sisters). 

He wants this, I can feel it. We're gonna get him there. lol It's a picture of a back and an ear but it's big!! He sought out to lie next to Gunner.

Maybe they just got it out of their system last week... but I have to cut out my worried attitude. They don't need my anxiety!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Love your 'Can DO!' attitude, keep it up! 

Sometimes, we are the ones causing the 'hold up', we can get 'stuck' on 'What if it doesn't?' instead of ''What if - it DOES!!!"


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I really do believe that our dogs are far more adaptable than we humans are. When you consider where Fitz has been and how far her has come in about a week...it's pretty amazing. I am sure that boy believes he is livin' the dream. And the best part is that it is ALL REAL! I love your attitude. You all are going to be just fine...once your hand heals.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love seeing the updates. You are so right about the mindset being important. When I started focusing more on the journey vs the goal, it changed everything and we were all able to relax (well, as much as I can relax given my Type A personality)....LOL

Hope your hand is on the mend soon and that interactions continue to be positive. If there is a setback, keep in mind, it is only part of the journey and not the end of the world. There are always steps forward and back, but the reward and seeing the trust develop (with humans and canine siblings) is wonderful to see.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree, with the collar and the rescue remedy (which should arrive today) I picked up the book you recommended. I thumbed through it last night and this stood out "judge the dog not the story". 

He's a good, sweet, smart, responsive dog. I need to judge him on that, and exactly as you say get out of the "doesn't" space. He looks to us and when he does our response can't be "doesn't". 

Thanks G-bear, we are going to be just fine.

Thanks Jenn, yep I hear ya - I'm not good with "relax". I don't expect smooth sailing... I know things will come up. If he gets too anxious, I will remove him from the situation. If I can't give them my full attention, they won't be together - no unsupervised time together either. No yard time together yet either.

We will start with this quiet time together and lots of rewards. I have the squirt bottle ready as "shock value" if I do have to break anything up... and will also use the treats to deflect. 

I've also been lax with letting Gunner rear up on his hind legs (he's not jumping up on things but he rears up and lingers if he wants a closer look) and that has got to stop so the water will come in handy there too... 

We learned last night he likes ice cubes - love that as it's another way to both treat him and deflect nerves - open the freezer and they come running!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fitz is so lucky to have you and he doesn't even fully realize yet how much. 

I'm not sure if Charliethree recommended the following books to you, but I've found them tremendously helpful if you are interested...

On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas

Help for Your Fearful Dog: A Step-by-Step Guide to Helping Your Dog Conquer His Fears by Nicole Wilde (also includes a section on calming signals)

Beyond Flight or Fight: A Compassionate Guide for Working with Fearful Dogs by Sunny Weber

A Guide to Living With & Training a Fearful Dog by Debbie Jacobs

I also highly recommend the Karen Pryor training books or online tutorials - good refresher for all dogs 

There's lots of resources out there and of course all you have time to do is read LOL....but these resources have helped me when I felt stumped and not sure what to do next.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just reading through the last couple of pages of this thread, I keep thinking "You got this!"
It's so good to see them in the same space, calm and content. Nice job mom. 

I hope your hand feels better soon!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for the recommendations Jenn!!! Fitz is a good boy, he deserves to be able to just be a dog.

mylissyk, thank you! 

I'm so proud of all my kids today!!!! They spent the bulk of the day as a group. Chewed some nylabones, I thought it was good they had some out since they don't resource guard and chewing can relieve frustration. We even had some curve balls, the UPS guy rang the doorbell and so did our neighbor who was looking for his kitty who didn't come home last night (but I spotted kitty Kato in our woods and let him know, maybe the weather was just too nice and Kato is getting in his last lick of freedom before winter comes). But they handled it well! No issues. Not even a funny look. We needed this win. Before Daddy comes home I will give them their own space and then we're going to go grocery shopping so they'll continue to have some alone space. 

Tomorrow we will have the same day and then go for a pack walk at night per the book - an opportunity to be dogs "togther" but no forced interaction.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Absolutely, it is about 'who' they are! 

The book 'Love is All You Need' by Jennifer Arnold. 
Is a good read, as well, insightful, informative, and though provoking. 

Taking it one day at a time, is well worth the effort, and the 'pay off' is big for everyone, long run.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

B and G Mom said:


> 3 sleeping dogs at my feet... no issues, not even a blink if someone gets up. Gunner basically stepped on his nose before. I'm singing "we are family, you got a brother, sister and me" to him (a la the Pointer Sisters).
> 
> He wants this, I can feel it. We're gonna get him there. lol It's a picture of a back and an ear but it's big!! He sought out to lie next to Gunner.
> 
> Maybe they just got it out of their system last week... but I have to cut out my worried attitude. They don't need my anxiety!


This is a great story. I enjoy reading it.
Sister Sledge sang _We Are Family. _ I only know this because the Pittsburgh Pirates adopted this song during their World Series run and they were on the roof of the dugout singing.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Small world - I grew up in Rockaway Township... two words: Denville Dairy!!!!!!!!

Thank you for the get well wish. We use Sandi at Golden Rule School for Dogs in Andover. She saved us with our first Golden Bailey.[/QUOTE]


Too funny, my son worked at Denville Dairy in HS & my other son that just got married last month had them do their wedding cake. A tiered ice-cream wedding cake . Oh & they live in White Meadow Lake!!!

I'm glad to hear things have settled down a bit. Looks like you have great instincts and Fitz is so lucky to be a part of your family. I think sometimes it's so easy to overthink these things. Go with your gut feelings


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very happy to see you started some "together time":grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying reading your updates and the great progress Fitz is making.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

RTennyson - thanks for the correction!

LynnC - Too funny! No family party is complete without a Denville Dairy cake! We plan my sister's January b-day party around their vacation. lol 

Thanks everyone!!!!!! We are on a good roll. After grocery shopping last night we did more together time. Gunner and Fitz did a nylabone swap, Fitz had a nylabone but was done chewing it, Gunner brought a different one over and dropped it, Fitz took it and Gunner took the old one. 

Right now Gunner and Fitz are lying butt to butt. He's doing so well with all the adjustments we have asked him to make. This morning while Gunner and GG were outside he and I had some cuddle time, he flopped right down on the rug for belly rubs and cuddles. 

I know we are still in the early stages, but we are on the right road.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Sleepy doggie pack!!!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Georgie hates having her picture taken... she always wants to walk away...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What sweet pictures! You Georgie reminds me of my Gracie (the old black dog in my signiture photo). She also hates having her picture taken. I think over 11 years she has only permitted 5 or 6 decent photos. Lol. Sounds like to your pack is adjusting well. I am so glad Has the pain in your had diminished any?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*B and G*

Our move went really well and we are loving it here! I still have at least 30 boxes to unpack, so it will be awhile before I'm on here for more than 2 minutes a day.

So delighted to read about Fitz, it just takes dogs a little time to adjust. Sounds like Belle really found you the perfect baby!!0:wink2:0:wink2:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear: GG does look like Gracie! Too funny they are both camera shy! The hand is still giving me a hard time. I had a doc appointment this morning, I'm where I need to be with healing, it's just going to take time and unfortunately he said it's just going to hurt!

Hi Karen, glad it's so far so good!!!! Can't wait to hear more.

Great night last night with them! Everyone getting along well, Gunner got spritzed once because he jumped up on me - 3 weeks out of class and he's forgetting his manners! 

Fitz spent a long time getting petted, his head in my lap.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

What I know about my Turkey dog after a little more than a week of knowing him:

He is very smart - he has learned that he is Fitz, and learned to sit. He hasn't had one accident in the house - he has learned to go to the door or baby gate if he needs to go outside. He knows dinner time is about 7 pm and will go stand in the crate doorway waiting for dinner. 

He wants to chase squirrels very badly.

He wants to please, he looks to us for approval/reassurance before he does certain things. But he isn't fearful of things in the way I thought he may be - the noises of the house don't bother him. He doesn't counter surf, he respects baby gates. He will look at us before picking up a toy to make sure it's ok. 

He doesn't startle and sleeps soundly. He's very grunty when lying down and falling asleep. You can practically step on him while he's sleeping and he could care less. Big relief that he doesn't care about this since Gunner is used to not watching his step. 

He soaks up love. He wants petting, he dives down on the floor and rubs his head against you. His head always ends up in my lap and it's a big head!

He is great with sharing beds and toys with his new brother and sister, he will stand side by side and wait for a treat with them all nuzzling my hand - no grabbing, no pushing anyone aside. 

He's starting to relax, he's starting to let go a little... I can't wait to see what else we discover about him!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Your post brought tears to my eyes. Fitz is such a lucky boy to have ended up with you. So many people would have given up on him after the dust up earlier (especially if it resulted in the serious injury you sustained as a result of it) but you have looked at this boy from Turkey and seen all of the goodness in him and have been there easing his transition from forest to home with such love. All I can say at this point is thank you. A million times. And 'bout those squirrels...I always figured they were put on earth for golden retrievers to chase


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a heartwarming update!! Thank you for continuing to share your journey with Fitz, with us. They come to us a 'mystery' package, wrapped in many layers, as we carefully ease aside each one, we discover there is so much _more _inside. 
Bless your heart, bless your patience, all your dogs are so lucky to have you!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks G-bear! Thank you for all the help along the way! I agree with the squirrel theory! Chipmunks too!!!

Thanks Charliethree! Thank you also for the advice and encouragement along the way!

We knew this wasn't going to be easy, I didn't see myself with broken bones, but I will heal. 

His heart is good, he's got a total golden heart... we can get over the "fear of play"... especially since he doesn't have a lot of other hurdles we need to take together. He will learn that Gunner's craziness isn't a threat. Hopefully he will learn that it's an awesome thing. Hopefully he will join in.

Before the two of them went running to the sliders in tandem to check out a squirrel!!! He's gonna get that having a brother is good - the pack is stronger together!

Waiting for Daddy together....


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He loves the love...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Awwww.....those pictures made my heart melt


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awwwww...it just amazes me that this dog was hiding in a forest in Turkey 2 months ago...


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

He looks SO happy and contented  Its really incredible how he is doing and how much he loves you guys!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Glad to hear all is going well and in a positive direction for all of you. I hope your pain decreases day by day and I just know those furkids will end up being the best of buddies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fitz*



B and G Mom said:


> What I know about my Turkey dog after a little more than a week of knowing him:
> 
> He is very smart - he has learned that he is Fitz, and learned to sit. He hasn't had one accident in the house - he has learned to go to the door or baby gate if he needs to go outside. He knows dinner time is about 7 pm and will go stand in the crate doorway waiting for dinner.
> 
> ...


Oh, my heart is melting reading about the beginning of Fitz's life with you. Thank God you found one another.
I'm sure Belle had her paws in this!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

In my mind, there's nothing that TLC, time, patience and love can't fix. It just goes to show how resilient these guys are, it's amazing and so heartwarming.

Your pictures show how comfortable, relaxed and secure he's becoming everyday.
He's blossoming before our eyes, lucky boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just checking in to see how the weekend went with Fitz and how you're mending?


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I ended up over doing it a bit on Saturday, was feeling ok and tried to do a few things around the house - of course I did too much. But the kids are doing pretty well together! We have been letting them be together more and more, and it's been going great!

Fitz still gets nervous sometimes with Gunner when he's nutty, but they did a little tiny bit of bitey face and yesterday while my husband had Gunner and Georgie in the yard playing ball with Gunner I took out a stuffy for Fitz. He played! He was very gentle with his mouth with it. I'm so excited for him!!! Now we just need to figure out how to translate it to play with Gunner!! 

We got a rope and clip so we can let him out in the yard without having to leash him - we just want to know that he respects the fence if a squirrel totally distracts him. 
We are still keeping them apart at night but instead of pulling the crate over so it's between them, we are just using a baby gate. So we are making great strides!!!

We still aren't letting them out in the yard together... again we want him to be ok with Gunner when he is crazy.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh and last night Gunner and Fitz were lying butt to butt!! 

Gunner was lying on the floor Fitz came over for attention, I gave him some pets and then he curled up next to Gunner with their backs touching!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice update!! Congrats, happy to hear things are going so well! Great that Fitz decided to play with the toy, a 'sign' that he is feeling a little more 'at home' and less insecure! 
Sorry you over did it, we can be a bit hard on ourselves sometimes, hopefully things will get back on track!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He is certainly getting more comfortable, it's so wonderful to see his personality coming out. 

Brothers watching squirrel TV.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah for the green stuffy banana!! Oh he has a good heart. It has got to be amazing for him to be on a plane, in this and that crate, and then finally in your home with love, food, and friends...
Hope your hand is feeling a little less painful... the pictures you posted looked ... gosh like you had been on the football field


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that picture of him staring intently out the patio door...he's stealing hearts already


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Fitz has such a kind, thoughtful and gentle expression. He looks so regal in that picture! It is such an incredible thing to watch a dog coming into their own, when they are free from the worries about where to sleep, what to eat, who is nice and who isn't, and how to handle the scary things in the world. Its like watching the most beautiful flower open up. That sounds kind of cliche, but its the best analogy I could think of.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Watching the first steps in the formation of the friendship of two dogs, especially if one of them is a rescue who has had a tough start in life, is so wonderful to see. I know that with Jack and Bailey it began very slowly and tentatively on Jack's part. He was reluctant to trust both humans and other dogs. It began with a gentle nudge from Bailey and a hesitant response from Jack. It has progressed over the past few months to a very firm and devoted friendship. Some will say that friendship is a human trait which dogs do not experience. From my experience I have seen that this is wrong. Jack has become more free, more confident and more relaxed with Bailey by his side. They are seldom apart now. Each fulfilling a need in the other which no human is a able to provide. It sounds like Gunner and Fitz are heading towards a friendship one little baby step at a time. I think they are going to be ok. I am so glad


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

How lucky we are to be a part of it, to watch it happen, to make it happen, new beginnings, new lives, new hopes for all of those dogs who get a second chance. 

Cannot fathom why anyone would think dogs are incapable of friendships with their own kind. With four dogs, there is no doubt in my mind that they have friendships, enjoy the company of each other, play with each other, miss each other when they are apart, and indeed, mourn the loss of another.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Soooooo glad to hear Fitz, Gunner and Georgie are figuring things out . Fitz looks like he's getting more and more comfortable in his new home! I'm sure its your unconditional love thats instilling trust in him for his new family. So heartwarming to see and hear. LOVE the pictures too   . Sorry you had a rough weekend but it must be easy to overdue things. All your hand needs is time for everything to heal and mend. You're doing such a wonderful thing for this innocent dog.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

KKaren, that's what I said in the ER - that I'd make a lousy football player - I shouldn't be making tackles. lol

Jenn, he certainly has stolen my heart!! 

Laura, it really is like watching a flower blossom. He amazes me every day!

G-bear, so true, they are learning each other- Gunner can't fathom that a dog wouldn't want to play and be friends with him. He's never known the type of life Fitz had where protecting himself and survival was always thought #1.

Charliethree, couldn't agree more - they have very deep relationships I think. It was so clear that Gunner misses Belle terribly.

LynnC, yep so easy to do too much when you feel "a little bit better". He certainly is settling in well now, I hope every day that I am making the right choices for him.

Thank you ALL so much for the kind words!!! It really is so amazing to see this boy relax and his personality emerge. 

It's happening less and less that he barks and "looks upset" at Gunner's crazy times. I'm able more and more predict how he's feeling because I can read him better. Yesterday Gunner and GG were outside and I let them in so Gunner was a little nutty, I could see it stressing Fitz out so I re-directed everyone by calling them into the kitchen and making them sit for a treat. That broke the tension and everyone went back to lying down and watching the world go by the sliders.

If my hand is far enough along there is a new semester of doggie school starting 11/9, since you don't bring dogs the first class for beginners, I'm thinking of enrolling Fitz since I wouldn't have to bring him until the 16th - my pins will be out by then. 

He's smart and responsive to me, I was thinking school would be good for him... and that is far enough out that I could have the private trainer come a few times. He doesn't want to lead - you can feel it - he wants to give up all that past crap of having to survive. I don't know how to explain it to you all - it's just the feeling you get from him, you can feel the relief in his bones.

This morning Gunner came in all nutty and Fitz was on the other side of the gate going bonkers and Fitz barked a little but looked more interested than nervous, Gunner went to the gate and started licking Fitz (a calming/appeasement gesture from my research)! Then GG came over and I had the three heads to scratch, but no one was "upset".

And a big thank you to everyone who recommended Rescue Remedy... I put just a few drops in when I fill the water bowl. I do really think it helps, figure it's good for everyone for the transition time. 

This was last night while we were making dinner.... dog pack just hanging in the kitchen!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Love the photos. Caption should be, "Family hanging out in the kitchen hoping mom drops something good". They all look pretty hopeful and look as if they have been hanging out together for a long time, not just a few weeks. You've done good, really good. Now for heavens sake, drop something good!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks G-bear - perfect caption!! Belle used to wait right next to me in the kitchen waiting for food to drop, she knew mommy was clumsy.

We have touching boys while watching squirrel TV!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ahhh yes, squirrel TV. It's a favorite with the boys here as well. I notice Georgie is not participating. Gracie doesn't watch squirrel TV either. Must be a boy thing here.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Haha G-bear - she watches sometimes, but isn't as enthralled by it as they are.

Here we are at 2.5 weeks into Fitz being in his forever home and I can't believe how amazing this boy is.

We are able to keep them together almost all the time now... Fitz still sleeps in his own area at night (baby gated area in kitchen), but other than that he's spending almost all his other free time with the G's. I don't separate them if I leave them for a few minutes. We are now feeding them together - we do put Fitz's bowl in the kennel just because we want him to think of the crate positively in case we end up needing to kennel him at school. But he steps out after eating and could care less that Gunner runs in and licks his bowl. This morning was the first time I've seen him get excited about breakfast! Normally he would kind of stand there looking amazed/confused by the process of feeding time (except at dinner time he learned to stand by the pantry doors like the other two do). This morning he was dancing around a little! Like after 2 weeks of being fed regularly he's less in amazement that he is getting fed regularly and more excited by it.

I love this first picture, Fitzie had a chew toy and Gunner lied next to him and stretched all out and Fitzie just kept chewing... no anxiety, no grumble, not a care in the world Gunner was there... you can also see GG's outstretched foot so you know how close she was. When he first got here I thought a scene like this would be months off!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love all the updates and the photos


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love the pictures*

Love the pictures of the dogs and so glad that Fitz is fitting right in!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Pretty amazing, isn't it! Things change pretty fast, for them and for us! We go from worried 'it is not going to work out', to '....Fitz being in his forever home' and having no doubt in a few short weeks.


I wrote this three years ago, (hope you don't mind that I share it with you), as it still remains so very, very true for me and am positive it will for you.

'Lucky to have you' those words rang in my ears as I pondered what his future might hold. 'Lucky' I suppose he was, I had made him a promise, given him a chance, hope for a new life, and indeed life itself. As the days turned into weeks, months and now to years, I came to understand that those words were not spoken to me, but to the dog who had stolen my heart, challenged my dreams and taught me more than he could ever learn from me. 
'Lucky to have you.' indeed I am.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charliethree*



Charliethree said:


> Pretty amazing, isn't it! Things change pretty fast, for them and for us! We go from worried 'it is not going to work out', to '....Fitz being in his forever home' and having no doubt in a few short weeks.
> 
> 
> I wrote this three years ago, (hope you don't mind that I share it with you), as it still remains so very, very true for me and am positive it will for you.
> ...


Having had the privilege of adopting three loving and amazing dogs, I COMPLETELY agree with what you wrote. WE truly are the LUCKY ones!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree, that is so beautiful!!!! Thank you for sharing it, so true!!!

Agree Karen, we are the lucky ones.

I wish I had pictures, but last night around 9 pm everyone was tired and dozing (guess it was a hard day of watching squirrel TV) I was able to do a "cuddle puddle". Fitz was in bed, Gunner was next to him so I got down on the floor and started putting and talking to them Gun stretched out and had his feet on Fitz's head... Georgie came over and laid close so I had all 3 around me in a dog pile. I wish I had both hands to pet them with, but I just kept my right hand going back and forth across all three of them. At one point Fitz picked up his head and gave me a big sloppy kiss!!!

Cuddle puddle is a thing I do every morning, it's been hard on me since we lost Belle as Gunner isn't that into it, he participates for a minute or so then runs off to play so having 3 heads was wonderful last night. 

The doc took my stitches out this morning! Hopefully only 2 more weeks of pins and the cast!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is wonderful about getting your stitches out and I am also sorry we don't get to see a photo of the cuddle puddle. Not sure how you could have held a camera tho! I think your family has all come together around Fitz now. That is so wonderful that he finally has his very own family to love him that he can love back. He has come so very far in the last 3 weeks and it is all thanks to you. Love really does help them heal.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks G-bear, he really has come a long way. 

I wish I knew more about his life before the forest. Either he had been housebroken or he's just insanely intelligent as he hasn't had one accident. He also doesn't freak over the vacuum but could care less about the doorbell. The rescue folks said that even if they are owned as puppies they usually aren't kept in the house. This morning he went to the toy basket for the first time... he has learned by watching Gunner and Georgie that the things in the basket are for them. 

He loves to lie by the door, this has become his bed. I love the on eyebrow raise that he does in the second photo. And I had to throw this last picture of Gunner in here, he was cuddling with Mommy yesterday since her hand hurt after the stitches came out. 

I've tried to invite Fitz up, but he will only put his head in my lap.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I do think they come to us a little 'tougher' (not 'hard') on the 'outside' and much wiser and softer and sometimes more 'fragile' on the inside. They have been truly 'tested', some of them, endured, seen, survived, experienced more than we can imagine, or would choose to, certainly more than any dog should, and perhaps they 'know' it is over, they are safe, they don't have to worry anymore, they have left the 'ugly' behind.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

All of your kids are so beautiful. Gunner looks like the perfect cuddle dog. Isn't it funny how no matter how big they grow they are still lap dogs when it comes to their "mom"? I don't blame Fitz for picking a place in front of the door to sleep. That way he can fall asleep watching "squirrel tv" ( I love that you call it that-so funny!). It does seem like Fitz must have been in a home at one time but I cannot imagine why anyone would send a dog that sweet, smart and beautiful off to live in the forest. It really escapes my understanding. He is where he belongs now. That is really all that matters.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It is so heartwarming to read about Fitz and the wonderful progress he's making 
He's become more and more comfortable, he's learning from his siblings, soon it will seem like he's always been with you and his past will be a faint memory. 

I think it's only natural for us who have Rescues to wonder or want to know about their past or their "history". My bridge girl was a former puppy mill momma, I read a lot of articles about dealing with fearful dogs. One thing that really stuck out to me was "you should let go of their past in order to help them to move forward." Took me awhile, but I finally got it and once I did, I started seeing huge changes her in. She came to me totally terrified.......with time she blossomed into such a sweet loving girl. 

Hope your hand is feeling much better today.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love all the pictures and seeing how wonderfully your pack is doing    . Sorry your hand is not doing as well. Hopefully it will be better today and you will have a great weekend. I do believe that our dogs are very intuitive and they know what is needed of them. Yours very clearly know that mom needs them now to cooperate so she can heal and mend her injured hand  .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*B and G*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> It is so heartwarming to read about Fitz and the wonderful progress he's making
> He's become more and more comfortable, he's learning from his siblings, soon it will seem like he's always been with you and his past will be a faint memory.
> 
> I think it's only natural for us who have Rescues to wonder or want to know about their past or their "history". My bridge girl was a former puppy mill momma, I read a lot of articles about dealing with fearful dogs. One thing that really stuck out to me was "you should let go of their past in order to help them to move forward." Took me awhile, but I finally got it and once I did, I started seeing huge changes her in. She came to me totally terrified.......with time she blossomed into such a sweet loving girl.
> ...


B and G Mom: I LOVE all of your pictures and there is no greater reward than seeing them blossom. I agree with what Carolina Mom said. Our Smooch, formerly named Bedlam, was rescued as a stray from the streets of Chicago. We adopted Smooch when she was 16 months and she was terrified of so many things. It took Ken a year to teach her how to walk on a leash. It was so wonderful to watch her grow into a sweet, very loving girl, that absolutely loved everything and everyone. Our vet and his staff said they never met such a SWEET dog!! They give us so much more, than we ever give them!
:laugh:0:x:grin2:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks you all once again for the kind words!!!!

We had two big breakthroughs this weekend, Fitz is now going out in the yard with no leash or tether. He is respecting the fence line with no issues. And because of that, he played with a jolly ball today! 

I will try to get photos tomorrow, but he had such a good time with it!!! Tackling it, picking it up, shaking it!!! So heartwarming to see this boy play like that!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The jolly ball is one of the greatest outside toys ever.... Those are big steps for Fitz! Keep up the good work...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It is wonderful to hear that Fitz is feeling so comfortable in his forever home that he is able to play. It must have been a very special thing to see! Bailey and Jack love their Jolly Ball. They have the Tug & Toss and really enjoy playing with it together. They are great toys


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I love those pictures. Sweet gunner in your lap, and fitz looks so contented on his bed. I'm so glad that you are recovering well.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I forgot the biggest accomplishment we had yesterday lol... while we were putting out some Halloween decorations yesterday, we left everyone together unattended. It just felt like time, since he played in the yard I knew he would be a bit tired, we were just outside the front door so we could hear any ruckus inside. HUGE success!!!!!!!! No ruckus, everyone was happy.

I think they needed it - the three together without mom micromanaging their interaction. And now I know it was the right thing to do because:

:banana: :wiggle: :woot2:

We have bitey face!!!!!! We have bitey face!!!!!!!!! 

Gunner and Fitz had about a minute of bitey face play this morning - Fitz was lying on the floor, Gunner came over for attention from me and then the next thing I knew we had perfect bitey face play. 

I let them go for a few and then rewarded them with praise and treats!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful new, so good to hear!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's great news! Things are settling down nicely


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is wonderful news! I am really happy for you. Fitz now has a brother that he can play with


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Wonderful*



B and G Mom said:


> I forgot the biggest accomplishment we had yesterday lol... while we were putting out some Halloween decorations yesterday, we left everyone together unattended. It just felt like time, since he played in the yard I knew he would be a bit tired, we were just outside the front door so we could hear any ruckus inside. HUGE success!!!!!!!! No ruckus, everyone was happy.
> 
> I think they needed it - the three together without mom micromanaging their interaction. And now I know it was the right thing to do because:
> 
> ...


That is so wonderful!!! Kisses to all the bitey face players!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thats wonderful !!! Bitey face is my favorite . I really miss having 2 dogs.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I know all of you with rescues know how great that feels!!! Every milestone where they just act like a regular dog means so much more!

But one of my Mom's favorite saying is "be careful what you wish for because you just may get it"... lol the bitey face turned into wrestling and IT IS WONDERFUL, but we had to split them up last night so they'd stop playing and sleep!!

While I was getting ready for trick or treaters (we get a ton) bitey face turned into full on play!! We are so thrilled - they played most the afternoon!! Georgie even got into it!!!! Fitz also handled the trick or treating like it was no big deal - the doorbell doesn't represent anything to him it seems - I hope we can keep it that way.

I thought for sure all the action last night would knock them out at bedtime so we were going to let them all be together instead of giving Fitz his own space, but the boys wouldn't go lie down... all they wanted to do was wrestle. It reminds me of kids at a sleepover who don't sleep, they just wanted to play and party.

They're playing great together, not too rough, mouthy but not hard... we just wouldn't have been able to sleep with all the noise they make. Gunner and Fitz will never have dry ears or necks again!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Love that things are settling in to a 'new normal' for you and the pups are all playing. It is so much fun to watch them get 'rowdy' and play, and unfortunately we have to play 'fun police', but that is okay!! 

Wonderful, wonderful update!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Not too long ago our rescue Jack was taught the concept of play by Bailey. We have had Jack for nearly 3 years and until recently he never felt comfortable enough to play. One night, about a month ago, we were sound asleep. It was 3 AM. Bailey curled up between husband and I (graciously allowing me about 9" at the edge of the bed to sleep on--or perhaps I should say to cling to). Gracie was snoring softly on her bed and Jack? Well, Jack apparently decided that 3 AM was a WONDERFUL time to play. He jumped up on the bed (landing on DH's stomach) and proceeded to a game of bitey face with Bailey (who was a more than willing participant). In the process I started laughing so hard that I fell out of bed and landed on Gracie's pillow. Gracie, at the age of 11, was less than amused. At her age she needs her beauty sleep. We let them play. It lasted about 10 minutes. Then Jack jumped off the bed, went to his pillow and immediately fell asleep. It hasn't happened since and we were probably not very responsible pet parents to allow those shenanigans at 3 AM but it was just so darn fun to see that we couldn't help but laugh. Besides we were just happy to see them play...even in the middle of the night. I have to wonder though what made Jack think that 3AM was a really good time for a rollicking game of bitey face? Lol. So I understand about the idea that they can act like a bunch of kids at a slumber party. Just be glad they don't raid the fridge.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It's so heartwarming to hear the progress that Fitz is making!. 

G Bear you really made smile, I hope you get a little bit more room on the bed in future though!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G Bear - you made me laugh out loud....so funny!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm also laughing out loud at that story G-bear!!!! So happy for Jack though, and a good laugh is a good laugh even if it's at 3 am! I also hope you get a few more inches of bed!

I love watching his personality blossom. Now that he knows he's safe it is just so incredible to see the real him come out. He must have known play at one point but it didn't come out until he felt safe enough to do it.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

This photo makes me want to cry. Gunner always used Belle as a pillow, he was young still in the photo with his head tucked in her leg. But they always laid together. 

Daddy was bringing in some of the halloween decorations so we had the gate closed (often we just leave that open - it goes to the foyer) and the boys were being nosey. Together!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

G-bear said:


> Not too long ago our rescue Jack was taught the concept of play by Bailey. We have had Jack for nearly 3 years and until recently he never felt comfortable enough to play. One night, about a month ago, we were sound asleep. It was 3 AM. Bailey curled up between husband and I (graciously allowing me about 9" at the edge of the bed to sleep on--or perhaps I should say to cling to). Gracie was snoring softly on her bed and Jack? Well, Jack apparently decided that 3 AM was a WONDERFUL time to play. He jumped up on the bed (landing on DH's stomach) and proceeded to a game of bitey face with Bailey (who was a more than willing participant). In the process I started laughing so hard that I fell out of bed and landed on Gracie's pillow. Gracie, at the age of 11, was less than amused. At her age she needs her beauty sleep. We let them play. It lasted about 10 minutes. Then Jack jumped off the bed, went to his pillow and immediately fell asleep. It hasn't happened since and we were probably not very responsible pet parents to allow those shenanigans at 3 AM but it was just so darn fun to see that we couldn't help but laugh. Besides we were just happy to see them play...even in the middle of the night. I have to wonder though what made Jack think that 3AM was a really good time for a rollicking game of bitey face? Lol. So I understand about the idea that they can act like a bunch of kids at a slumber party. Just be glad they don't raid the fridge.


Love this.........regardless that it was 3 a.m., this was huge and a very priceless moment. 

Sorry you fell out of bed. 

I don't know if I'd been able to get back to sleep, I'd probably be replaying what just happened over and over in my mind and be wound up for the rest of the day.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Got some jollyball photos today!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

When Gunners attack!!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

They look like they are having such fun! I felt so badly for Gunner when I saw the photo of him sleeping by Bella. He must miss her terribly (as I know you do). Perhaps Bella's paw was at work to bring Fitz into your life and Gunner's. I love Jolly Balls for my dogs. We have the Tug and toss (the one with the handle on the end). Bailey and Jack try to play pull with it...which means one of them (the unlucky one, I'm thinking) has to have at least half of the huge ball in their mouth. It's great fun to watch. I swear these dogs were put in my house to make me laugh as they do so constantly. I am so lucky to have them, just as you are lucky to have your 3 kids


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is awesome how quickly things have worked out, and wonderful to see them become friends and play. You have done a wonderful job, they are so lucky to have you!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear, Monkey (her nickname) and Gunner were the best of friends, my heart has hurt for him as much as it did for my own loss since she passed. We are so lucky to be blessed by these dogs. I feel bad for people who don't "get" life with dogs!

Thank you Charliethree, I'm the lucky one. These precious souls who I am the guardian of fix my own soul. 


I have no doubt that Monkey sent this boy. She picked him out. 

Another milestone... I ran out to grab powerball tickets and left Fitz loose, no kennel, no private quarters. Everyone was alive, uninjured, and nothing in the house was destroyed when I returned home! lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lots of Milestones!!!*



B and G Mom said:


> G-bear, Monkey (her nickname) and Gunner were the best of friends, my heart has hurt for him as much as it did for my own loss since she passed. We are so lucky to be blessed by these dogs. I feel bad for people who don't "get" life with dogs!
> 
> Thank you Charliethree, I'm the lucky one. These precious souls who I am the guardian of fix my own soul.
> 
> ...


It looks like Gunner has another pillow and Fitz I'm sure is glad to be it. Lots of milestones in your house.
I can't tell you how happy I am for ALL of you, and Monkey surely sent Fitz!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Finally, I geet to catch up on all the fun. This thread is heartwarming and funny and thank you to all who have done so much for their dogs (and for the readers, who sometimes really need as much of a laugh as G-bear got in the middle of the night!)


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to read things are going great in your house!!!:grin2:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Everyone! 

My hopes are that people who may be on the fence about a Turkey dog can read this and go for it because, broken hand and all, I'd do it again!!! And again, and again!

Last night was another milestone, Fitz slept with Gunner and Georgie! No separate space last night. They seemed tired enough that we gave it a shot and everyone slept all night!!!!

I love these kids!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

They certainly are beautiful dogs, it so good to so many get a second chance. I think the vast majority of us who have adopted a rescued dog would do it again in a heartbeat.
I know that when the time is right, I certainly will reach out and give another homeless dog a second chance!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charliethree said:


> They certainly are beautiful dogs, it so good to so many get a second chance. I think the vast majority of us who have adopted a rescued dog would do it again in a heartbeat.
> I know that when the time is right, I certainly will reach out and give another homeless dog a second chance!


Absolutely correct. There will always be at least 1 rescue in our home. They may be "second hand dogs" ( which is how a friend of my daughter's disparagingly referred to them) but they hold a special place in my heart and always will. I am very grateful that they have ended up in my home, my life and my heart.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I will always have a rescue in my home as well. I was hesitant about adopting a rescue from Puerto Rico, but at the end of the day, it was no different than adopting a dog from here. Each dog is unique and has their strengths/weaknesses (including non-rescues). When you see that trust in their eyes and they lean up against you, is there anything better???


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree, we always have at least one rescue in our pack. 

I love Charliethree's signature quote... I think it's perfect.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Another rescue advocate here. I doubt if we'll ever have another puppy - our senior girls have all enjoyed our senior rest home, as much as we have enjoyed having them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I Love Rescues*

There will ALWAYS be a rescue in our home, as well. From the time Ken and I got married 30 years ago, we've had one dog from a breeder and a rescue. This may sound unfair, but I tend to LOVE the RESCUES more, possibly because they NEED you so much and love you for loving them! Munchkin, Smooch and Tucker, have brought so much to our lives! Being retired now when we lose our two current dogs, we may only be able to have one dog, but I'm sure it will be a rescue.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep, my first two dogs as an adult were rescues and we've always had at least one and always will.

Tomorrow is Fitz's one month dogiversary here! 

It still amazes me that he has adjusted so well. The night I broke my hand we really became afraid he wasn't going to be able to. But here we are, and I'd say he has totally adjusted.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't believe it's been a month already!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Me either Jenn!

I don't think I mentioned before that Fitz is my 45th birthday "present". Meaning my husband paid the adoption fee as there was nothing else I wanted... I have far too many things, and anything I wanted wasn't "special" enough for a special birthday and was just more stuff. So saving a life was the best gift I could think of!

And now look at this... I could almost cry.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow. That month flew by (well, probably not for you as you have a broken hand). I am simply amazed that Fitz has slipped so quickly and seemlessly into your home. I guess that proves when something is meant to be it is meant to be. I am so happy for you guys. Monkey picked well


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear said:


> Monkey picked well


She really did G-bear, she sent us the right dog. I never should have doubted. The broken hand just gave me that extra time to bond. 

He's going to meet his "cousins" Chewy and Harley this weekend. I hope it goes well and he understands that they aren't a threat and he now trusts me enough to realize I'm not going to put him in danger. I'm prepared to keep everyone apart if necessary, but I hope that he learns to love them the way Gunner does. I love their visits. I need to project the same confidence I did when I "decided" they're all getting along lol.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on one month ALREADY! Hard to believe! Doesn't seem that long ago we were all holding our breath for you. 

Can't imagine a better 'meant to be' birthday present than a boy like Fitz!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Fabulous birthday gift. I'd love one of those myself. My birthday is coming up but I don't think hubby's thinking the same. lol

It's certainly been a quick month and outside of your hiccup, all is going well and that is such a bonus.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's wonderful to hear how well he has progressed in only a month. How is your hand now, by the way?


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome, buddies for life, what a wonderful gift!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> It's wonderful to hear how well he has progressed in only a month. How is your hand now, by the way?


Hopefully the pins come out and the cast off tomorrow!!!!! I can't wait to be able to wash my hands again.

Thanks everyone!! 

So the cousins have arrived and so far I'm basically introducing them the same way. Separate spaces, rewards when Fitz just looks at them and is calm. He barks at them but it's not a bad bark - it's the higher pitched bark he uses for attention. No growling, and I am happy with his posture - sometimes he goes over to the gate and cries at them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to hear how well he's doing and to think he's only been with you a month, he's come a long way. 

I know you will be glad to get the cast and pins off, hope everything goes well.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Well the cast is off and the pins are out, but it's pretty miserable, not as much so as the cast, but quite painful. I will have to start physical therapy next week because I don't have much mobility in it.

Fitz hasn't spent any time with the cousins yet. I'm afraid he is going to think Harley (doxiepoo) is just a squeaky toy. 

I need to be able to trust that he's not going to hurt them and right now I just don't. 

Once I can use my hand a bit more I am going to work with the trainer with him on greeting other dogs and - I don't know how else to state this "resetting his expectations that other dogs are a potential threat". I really hope it's something we can work him out of. Right now I'd be afraid to walk him into school with a room full of dogs. 

We were never able to overcome Belle's exuberant greeting style, but she would quickly stop and retreat and I trusted her and knew it was just her being excited and knew she could chill out in a few minutes.

Since we're only a month into this I don't "know" him well enough to trust him.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry you are hurting more, hopefully that will improve quickly for you. 
Give yourself time and space to get to 'know' Fitz, and for him to get to 'know' you, he has been with you that long, and it takes time for to truly adjust and for their true 'selves' to come out. Moving 'slowly' now, at his pace, as he is able to handle new things, is beneficial long run. If/when you are out walking him, taking some treats, and feeding them when he sees another dog, there is no need (at this point) for him to greet, can help to build and reinforce a positive association with new dogs.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am really sorry to hear that you are having so much pain with your hand. I had been hoping that you would have the cast off, pins out and would be feeling great. I am sorry that is not the case. I understand your reluctance to introduce Fitz to Harley yet. We were told that our rescue, Jack, has a very strong prey drive when we got him. Apparently his only other adoption attempt before us failed when Jack attacked and killed the family's cat. It has been almost 3 years now and when I brought Bailey home as a puppy I was very concerned that, because of his size, Bailey would be seen as prey. I kept them apart for a long time and then supervised them very closely. Now Bailey is Jack's size and they are BFF but I still tend to limit Jack's exposure to tiny pocket dogs and, of course, cats because as far as Jack has come I do not want to set him up for failure. While I have exposed him to both cats and small dogs I will probably never leave him alone with them. It isn't worth the risk for the other animals or for Jack. Caution is good, and as always. I think you are doing everything so very right for Fitz!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your hand. When I had pins, it took a couple of weeks before it felt more normal. Healing thoughts sent your way.
I wouldn't panic about his seeing other dogs as a threat yet - that will come with time and learning you've got his back covered. That said, working with a trainer is always a good idea, because it lessens the strain for both you and Fitz. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry you're having pain, hope your hand feels better soon and the therapy helps.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the healing thoughts everyone. Very bruised and sore but it was wonderful to take a real shower yesterday, and the nasty scab came off my finger!! 

I know that we are lucky to be where we are with him. I didn't know if he would be playing or cuddling with Gunner and Georige in a month in and they are. I know things could be going much slower than they are and I am happy with his progress.

I am positively reinforcing him every chance I get. If he stands by the gate and is good - doesn't bark at them etc, he gets treats and tons of "good boys". I let them lose with Gunner in the family room and give him praise and treats while Gunner plays with them. I honestly can't tell if he wants in on the games or if he wants to eat Harley... Since I don't know I'm not taking the chance... I'm sure with school we will be able to get him some impulse control.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

We have a photo of cuddle puddle to share... Georgie got hot so she rolled away before my husband could take the picture... she had been up against my back.

Fitz and Gunner were nose to nose!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the photo of the cuddle puddle. I would say that those are 3 dogs who are totally comfortable. It is wonderful to see Gunner and Fitz so relaxed with one another. They really do seem to be best friends. I am so happy about that for all of you


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

How adorable is that!! Nothing like some warm furbabies to cuddle up with!! 

Great to see things are going so well!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I do love my cuddle puddle!!

Just last night I started to notice that Fitz's fur looks like it's starting to come back a little. I can't wait to see what his booty looks like with feathers, but I'm noticing that it is starting to look fuller on his hind legs - he looks less like a shaved poodle from the back! I'm sure him having quality food is helping because I see his back fur just looks so much nicer and feels softer. 

I love this photo - there was a young buck in the neighbors yard. Georgie could have cared less, but the boys were very interested.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A good diet does wonders for them, and it usually doesn't take much time to make a difference, good to hear his coat is improving. He looks wonderful now, can just imagine, what he will look like in a few months!! 

Love the picture. Two buddies keeping an eye on things.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Perfect*

What a PERFECT picture. Looks like they're best buddies!
I think his coat looks fine!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the photo! They look like such good buddies sitting side by side watching a "commercial" for bucks on squirrel TV (I love that you call their window gazing watching squirrel TV). And BTW Fitz is looking good


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Ha ha G-bear, I like that - the bucks are a commercial on squirrel TV!

The sliding glass doors provide hours of entertainment!

Fitz's coat is definately starting to come back from his terrible "just get the mats out" haircut that they gave him in Turkey. Thanks everyone for saying he looks good. 

I may attempt some baths this weekend! I had physical therapy yesterday and I'm supposed to start using the hand to a degree. Gunner could really use a good wash up.

The other night we were watching The Property Brothers on TV and the family who was looking for a house had a golden named Dublin - the family wrote a note to the seller of the house they were trying to buy and included a photo of the baby they had and the golden and the property brothers told the family they got the house because of Dublin the golden. The owners were golden people and when they saw the photo of the dog they said they wanted to sell to them. Too funny!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It is always a thrill when a good plan comes together - those two look like they have worked out the hierarchy and will be best friends from now on.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doors and windows*



B and G Mom said:


> Ha ha G-bear, I like that - the bucks are a commercial on squirrel TV!
> 
> The sliding glass doors provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> ...


Yes, patio doors and windows provide hours of entertainment, Tucker and Tonka have done the same thing. I just love the story about the couple that sold to a couple with a Golden!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Your dog's are clearly smart enough to understand the concept of glass/screen on the door. Jack, well, not so much. I have replaced the screen twice on one of our patio doors as Jack has become so excited by squirrel TV (a bunny commercial to be exact) that he has simply forced his way through the screen. Sigh. That's my Jack...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Your dog's are clearly smart enough to understand the concept of glass/screen on the door. Jack, well, not so much. I have replaced the screen twice on one of our patio doors as Jack has become so excited by squirrel TV (a bunny commercial to be exact) that he has simply forced his way through the screen. Sigh. That's my Jack...




This made me laugh. Both my guys can't seem to understand the concept of the screen door. They just don't see it. Luckily it hasn't ripped yet...knock on wood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

B and G Mom said:


> I do love my cuddle puddle!!
> 
> Just last night I started to notice that Fitz's fur looks like it's starting to come back a little. I can't wait to see what his booty looks like with feathers, but I'm noticing that it is starting to look fuller on his hind legs - he looks less like a shaved poodle from the back! I'm sure him having quality food is helping because I see his back fur just looks so much nicer and feels softer.
> 
> I love this photo - there was a young buck in the neighbors yard. Georgie could have cared less, but the boys were very interested.


Catching up with this wonderful thread, the photo is beautiful!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tucker and Tonka didn't understand the concept of the screen door either, and ours ripped a bit.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm actually really happy that they do get the idea of the screen door. We haven't seen if Fitz gets it yet... I hope he learns by spring! lol I hope Georgie and Gunner teach him. 

I was able to give Fitz a bath. He was great about it, very good boy, seemed to enjoy being dried and brushed, lied there all stretched out while I brushed him and used the hairdryer. Did not love being in the tub but didn't try to escape and he fluffed up so much!! His feathers are definitely growing back in. He is so handsome!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So handsome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

He's looking so handsome and sweet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fitz looks beautiful..... his coat looks great.
He's a good looking boy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Fitz looks wonderful!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Fitz is absolutely beautiful! Sounds as if he enjoyed his "spa treatment"


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, he's looking wonderful!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love the picture of Fitz looking at you. If only those eyes could talk!! Just want to give him a big kiss on that nose


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone, he's our first "classic golden" for lack of a better thing to call him. We thought Belle would be "blockier" and bigger but she stayed closer to her mother's look, other than her our Goldens have been more redheads and on the petite side. 

Although when Gunner and Fitz stand side by side, Fitz really isn't much taller. Gunner just looks small next to him. 

LynnC - I'm always kissing on that nose! Poor dog - but he doesn't seem to mind and he will always walk up to you and slide his head onto your lap. It's so funny cause it isn't a plop, it's a slide - nose first. 

We had snow on Sunday morning! I thought I had gotten here and posted that but I guess it slipped my mind (our kitchen sink broke this weekend so that took up a bunch of time!). 5.5 inches! He wasn't sure about it - he wants to eat it! And now that it's iced over a bit he really enjoys crunching it! 

And now bear with me while I post a bunch of photos I took while Daddy was replacing the kitchen sink. No, they didn't help by bringing any tools to him. 
And a photo of Fitz looking at the snow!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Sometimes I look at Fitz and am so amazed by him. Georige too really. We don't know what her life was like in Georgia. I think she was outside a lot, I think her family had children (she gets upset when babies cry and she loves all our little nieces and nephews), she gets upset when Daddy yells and runs to Mommy - I think the man of her former house yelled a lot and who knows if that meant she got hit. Of course she has no idea her now Daddy is just yelling at the TV because the Quarterback dropped the ball - a yell is a yell, although she doesn't do that much anymore - December 20 she will be here 7 years now and I think she's figured out that she's safe here and what football season is. 

And then Fitzie. We know even less about his life - was he a Golden puppy given to someone as a status symbol? Was he kind of loved when he was a cute furball and then tossed out when he got "too big"? He's adapted so well. He could care less when I clip his nails, he wasn't nuts about the washing part of the bath, but loved the brushing and drying. He just seems to take so much in stride, so impressed by him.

I took these a few minutes ago - I'm working at the kitchen table and he was sleeping by my side - of course when I got up Gunner started dancing around so Fitz was watching him. Meanwhile Georgie looked so comfy sleeping I had to throw in a picture of her too - she had a bath and is so soft and fluffy!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fitz just seems to know he's home and life is good now  Love those pictures...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the photos of the dogs. Especially the one of Fitz looking at the snow. And I have to tell you I have a soft spot for Georgie. She reminds me of my Gracie. Gracie was also a rescue and we don't know much about her prior life except that she once lived in New Orleans. She has become the quintessential "mom dog". She watches over everyone and everything in the house and rules with an firm but gentle paw. She sounds much like Georgie.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn, I do think he just knows he's home now.

G-bear, Georgie is definitely the boss and she certainly resembles Gracie. Love the rescue girls!


Something big happened the other night, Fitz was chewing a toy and Georgie was lying next to him. She took his toy - he put his head up and looked at us, but just got up and picked a new toy out of the basket! Georgie gets what she wants, she's the momma boss and Fitz was perfectly fine with it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This thread almost brings me to tears everytime (in a good way!).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Swishy*



swishywagga said:


> This thread almost brings me to tears everytime (in a good way!).


My thoughts exactly!!

B and G: Love all of your dogs, their pictures and your stories. Your heart must be so full!
I have a VERY SPECIAL place in my heart for rescue dogs!:nerd:0


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I hope everyone had a great holiday and weekend! I used my hand too much and was hurting a lot this weekend but it's just so hard "not to do" sometimes. I didn't cook Thanksgiving but we always make a turkey on Friday because we don't get leftovers. This is a sad year for us as it's the first without my husband's father. We still went to his wife's house - looonnnggggg story short - his widow was his third wife. My husband's mother passed away when my husband was 23 so there was no animosity towards his wife and she wasn't going to have a very full house this year so we were happy to spend it with her. But I ended up doing too much Friday and Saturday and am paying for it hand wise!

Needless to say Fitz had a great faux-thanksgiving. He got some turkey bits and was in heaven. He got to meet his Uncle Kevin for the first time, which he loved, someone new to pet him! 

Fitz and I cuddling while I was resting my hand. Excuse what a mess I was, I was exhausted. And Fitz and Gunner under the kitchen table together.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

And now they're sleeping like this!!!!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Just love your pictures!!! So nice to see how Fitz has settled in with your pack! They are all beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love*



B and G Mom said:


> I hope everyone had a great holiday and weekend! I used my hand too much and was hurting a lot this weekend but it's just so hard "not to do" sometimes. I didn't cook Thanksgiving but we always make a turkey on Friday because we don't get leftovers. This is a sad year for us as it's the first without my husband's father. We still went to his wife's house - looonnnggggg story short - his widow was his third wife. My husband's mother passed away when my husband was 23 so there was no animosity towards his wife and she wasn't going to have a very full house this year so we were happy to spend it with her. But I ended up doing too much Friday and Saturday and am paying for it hand wise!
> 
> Needless to say Fitz had a great faux-thanksgiving. He got some turkey bits and was in heaven. He got to meet his Uncle Kevin for the first time, which he loved, someone new to pet him!
> 
> Fitz and I cuddling while I was resting my hand. Excuse what a mess I was, I was exhausted. And Fitz and Gunner under the kitchen table together.


*I just LOVE THE PICTURES!!!* The one of Fitz laying on you is priceless, he covers almost your whole body. So sorry about your hand and you look beautiful, by the way. Great pic of Fitz nestled with his brother!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your thread is such a feel good thread to read. Love the pictures especially the one of Fitz laying on your lap, it's beautiful and just priceless. Pictures say a thousand words, this one certainly does and more. It shows how comfortable Fitz is, he knows he's loved. 

Hope your hand is feeling better.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I agree, lovely photos, particularly the one of Fitz on your lap. Grit wont do that, just the front half on my lap looking at my face. Can't watch tv or read he gets jealous. I have to look at him and stroke his head!!
They all look so relaxed together it is fantastic in such a short time. You have done a marvelous job. Hope your hand gets better. Can you use one of those squishy balls to press in your hand to strengthen it?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am sorry that your hand is feeling worse. It is difficult not to over do it during the holidays. I love the photos, especially the one of your (just a wee bit too big) lap dog, Fitz. You have truly worked miracles with him and he is a lucky boy to have "siblings" and "parents" who love him so much!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

What great pictures of your pack. So sweet with Fitz and Gunner sleeping together. Hope your hand feels a little better today. Healing is always an up and down process and it's hard to hold back on the holidays.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Catching up on Fitz and what an amazing story it is. When I saw the picture of Fitz lying on you, I thought to myself that picture is priceless (and so did Karen519!). Sorry if you've ever mentioned this in one of your posts, but how is Fitz doing with English -- I think dogs just somehow know what we are saying regardless of language, but I could be wrong.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you all! He's so amazing - I'm so glad we got through the rough beginning. We follow the "they're not giving you a hard time, they're having a hard time" philosophy and that rewards us time and time again. 

Our Bailey reduced us to tears at times - to us he just 'didn't listen', we didn't know until we went to school with him that we weren't effectively communicating to him. We always say "when the going gets tough, the tough go to training". We did a similar thing with Georgie when we first brought her home and she ate several throw pillows and then the couch - we figured out she was food insecure and if we were a little late with dinner she freaked out and went into panic mode, she didn't know that dinner was only going to be 15 minutes late - she didn't know if she would get fed ever again. 

Fitz had been through so much and just needed to know he was safe - we went into 'bootcamp' mode and it worked!!!


*Karen519:* Thank you so much for saying I didn't look a mess. He's going to be a great blanket this winter!!! 

*rooroch:* I'm in physical therapy two times a week. Since the break takes a full 3 months to heal I have to be careful to balance "doing too much" with getting strength back. And right now it's hard not to do too much! lol I need elves to come decorate my house for the holidays. They started me on strength training yesterday in therapy - so so sore today! 

*KathyL:* He has adjusted very well to English. We don't think he really knew any commands in Turkish to begin with - being in the forest and then the shelter. He is food motivated which has been helpful and he quickly learned the sounds of the treat bag crinkling, so it was easy to get his attention to get him to learn. I think he also learned so much from our other two and of course having a set routine helped him as well. At 6:45 he goes and stands in front of the pantry door waiting for dinner! 

The boys were playing this morning and then just "passed out" mid wrestle lol. They're fast asleep now in this same position, I can't help but to crack up at them. It's been a good 15 minutes that they're just sleeping like this.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the photo of Fitz and Gunner out cold next to each other. I see it here too with Jack and Bailey. I always laugh when it happens. What? You were playing so hard that the exhaustion overtook you to the point where you just fell asleep in a split second where you had previously been playing? Once in a great while Bailey will fall asleep on top of Jack with one of Jack's paws in his mouth. Poor Jack awakens to discover himself covered with slobber. Lol. You just have to love the play til you drop attitude that they have!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sweet*

I love the pics of them sleeping together!!
Hope your hand feels better soon!
My Smooch and Snobear used to sleep like that and I've seen Tucker and Tonka do it, too.
Since we moved in October to TN, Tonka now lays a lot in the laundry room and Tucker lays on the couch with me or on the floor in the Family Room, close to Ken and I watching TV.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear said:


> I love the photo of Fitz and Gunner out cold next to each other. I see it here too with Jack and Bailey. I always laugh when it happens. What? You were playing so hard that the exhaustion overtook you to the point where you just fell asleep in a split second where you had previously been playing? ...


That's exactly what happened. I was typing away and they were playing next to my chair and then it got quiet and I look down and they're both snoozing. They slept like that for a good half hour! 

Karen, Monkey (Belle) used to love sleeping in the laundry room. We called it her bedroom! It was right off the family room, the door latch used to be broken so she could just push her way in if the door was closed, but then my husband fixed it and she was so upset. If there was going to be thunderstorms or if something upset her, we used to have to let her in or leave the door open for her. 

Ok, get ready to have the "awwwwww's".... all three in one bed yesterday! Georgie lied down first, then Fitz, then Gunner! Gonna need a bigger boat - errr bed over in that corner.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't always comment, but I check in every day on your thread to look at the new pictures. It just warms my heart to see Fitz making himself at home. That picture of the 3 of them snuggling up on that small dog bed is so sweet! For Fitz, you have truly changed his life forever.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awwww is right. All 3 kids curled up together. By any chance are they watching "squirrel tv"? I simply love that you call it that


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

How amazing is that?! Wonderful to see, a perfect fit!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I have been away for a while and it has been lovely to come back and find this thread. So much sadness on here sometimes. Great to have such a "smiley" thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love, Love, Love!!*

You need to FRAME this picture. It is a BIG AW-WWWW!!!!

Thanks for sharing Belle's story about the laundry room!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is the sweetest picture!!!:grin2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Anymore pictures?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charliethree:

More pics of Charlie, please!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought a bigger bed for that space since the 3 have been snuggling a lot! What's funny is we have 4 beds out for the 3 dogs but apparently they're never in the "right" spot.

G-bear, they were watching squirrel tv! With deer commercials. lol 

We had a very busy weekend, started getting everything ready for Christmas. It takes me a long time to get things done with the hand, but it's starting to work better! So far Fitz doesn't seem to mind the changes in the house, we put up the two trees yesterday. Here are the boys watching. I closed the gate because even though the tree is artificial, it was shedding a lot and I didn't want them tracking the mess everywhere. We always put non-breakable ornaments on the bottom branches because of the tail wagging! Gunner is clearly wanting to know when Santa is coming - Fitz doesn't get it all yet! 

And we discovered Fitzie likes to shred paper! Can't wait for Santa to bring him a bunch of presents to see what he does with the wrapping. I had put a bunch of paper/old boxes in a box to take to recycling and while I was bringing up some things from the basement, Fitz decided to pull some things out of the box and have some fun with it!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Fitz sounds like a human child at Christmas...you spend a fortune on presents and they want to play with the boxes. Lol. Christmas is going to be joyful at your house this year with three happy dogs to share it with. I am so glad for you.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh so true!!!!!! Bailey used to love to unwrap Christmas presents. Back in the day Blossom would defer to him to unwrap everything but then take the toy because all he wanted was the wrapping paper. 

I've posted the photo of Gunner using Belle as a pillow - his nose tucked in her leg. Well I caught this today. The boys cuddling and watching squirrel TV! I've got the towel by the door because we had a bit of snow this morning so it's the feet wipe towel and Fitz decided it would be a good spot to lie and watch the squirrels - completely ignoring the bed a foot away - and Gunner snuggled up to him.

I sent some photos to Golden Retriever Rescue of NJ so they could post an update on their Facebook page if they wanted to. I'd love it if his story gets more Turkish Goldens adopted.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They have become good buddies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Best Buddies*



B and G Mom said:


> Oh so true!!!!!! Bailey used to love to unwrap Christmas presents. Back in the day Blossom would defer to him to unwrap everything but then take the toy because all he wanted was the wrapping paper.
> 
> I've posted the photo of Gunner using Belle as a pillow - his nose tucked in her leg. Well I caught this today. The boys cuddling and watching squirrel TV! I've got the towel by the door because we had a bit of snow this morning so it's the feet wipe towel and Fitz decided it would be a good spot to lie and watch the squirrels - completely ignoring the bed a foot away - and Gunner snuggled up to him.
> 
> I sent some photos to Golden Retriever Rescue of NJ so they could post an update on their Facebook page if they wanted to. I'd love it if his story gets more Turkish Goldens adopted.


A picture speaks 1,000 words! Hope Golden Retriever Rescue of NJ uses this pic on their Facebook Page!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This is such a heartwarming thread! It is going to be a wonderful, wonderful first Christmas for Fitz , and all of you, at your house! I am truly in awe of how easily and quickly he has settled in, he is an amazing dog. 
Kudos to you for making it easy for him. Hope your hand continues to get better.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so excited to see what Fitz thinks of his first Christmas. I love reading through your updates!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Jenn and Karen, they have certainly bonded - just what we hoped for. They're brothers now. 

Thanks Charliethree, I'm also continually amazed at his progress. The hand is coming along - I can actually use my pinkie for typing now. 

Thanks Ginams, my whole family will be meeting him Christmas Eve - he's going to love the attention and he's going to be in dog toy heaven. 

Last night I came downstairs and found them in the same bed together by the back door - too dark for squirrel TV but I guess something got their attention but then they feel asleep together. Every now and then Georgie sounds the "deer alert" in the middle of the night, but I guess this was a boring patrol so they decided to take a nap. 

And here is Fitz's debut as a reindeer! lol I put Gunner and Georgie outside figuring that if I had Fitz alone I may be able to bribe him to wear them for a few photos. It worked - I caught him licking his lips in anticipation of the treat. But he was so good about it once he figured out I had a treat for him - he knocked them off once, but then decided food was worth it - thankfully he is VERY food motivated.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I can only imagine what he's thinking....if I humor her maybe she'll give me a treat??? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Ha ha - I'm sure Jenn! 

I had some Zuke's in my hand and I'm sure it was something like "I'm not sure those little Zuke's are worth this humiliation".


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, one more, this one he had just finished a treat and had "Elvis lip" - it looks like he's snarling - "get these things off me".

He's got such big, soft doggie cheeks they get stuck a lot in Elvis lip position. And I've recently started calling him "baby moose"... it's sticking as a nickname. I caught my husband calling him that this morning... but sometimes I kind of sing it "babbbyyyyyy mooooooooossssseeeeeee". This poor dog must think they gave him to a crazy person.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'This poor dog' has had some special Angels looking after him!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

BTW, I see that AGA has a FB group for adopters of Turkey Golden's. Does your rescue have a similar group? The group in Puerto Rico started a closed group for several rescues they work with here in the US and I've really enjoyed that group and learning from each other.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the photos with the reindeer antlers. I got some for my dogs also. Bailey flat out refused to wear them but was quite happy to wear a Santa hat. No doubt he figured that made him the boss. Lol. I have to wonder what they think when we dress them up...probably, "Okay. We just need to humiliate ourselves for a few minutes and then we can score some really good food. Sigh." Regardless of what may have been going through Fitz's head he sure was a cute reindeer-or moose. Thanks for posting the photo


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Glad your pups are all doing well . Love all the pics especially the one of "baby moose". How's your hand doing? Are you still going to PT/OT ??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*B and G*

I just love the pics of Fitz with the reindeer antlers. I bet they do think we are crazy!!
That smile, is like my Smooch's and Tuckers. My hubby calls it the bad smile!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree, he's our angel!

Jenn, that's so cool - they have a facebook that they post updates to but they don't have a group just for the Turkish dogs, but they are bringing in more and more... good suggestion.

G-bear what's funny is I bought those to put on my stone dog statue out front but tried them on all the dogs... Fitz was the only one who would accept the bribe to wear them long enough for a photo, but I had to put the other two outside because Gunner tries to take them off him too. 

Thanks Lynn, yes I am in PT two times a week. Yesterday they really beat me up but I see the improvements.

Karen, I like that - the bad smile, we call it Elvis lip lol. 

It has gotten colder out and it seems that the boys are cuddling more and more! The new bigger bed came yesterday so this was last night, them snuggled in it. And I was just at the table working and obviously my feet are in the way of the cuddle puddle! 

My trainer emailed me back about getting Fitz some private lessons to get him used to "strange dogs". I'm hoping with the PT I can grip the leash soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*B and G Mom*

The boys really have the CUDDLE thing down!:wink2::x

Wish my two would like the dog bed, I would love to get them one if they would use it. Tonka lays on the laundry room floor or hardwood floor and Tucker lays on the couch, 90% of the time! Hope the PT can give your hand some help.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> The boys really have the CUDDLE thing down!:wink2::x
> 
> 
> 
> Wish my two would like the dog bed, I would love to get them one if they would use it. Tonka lays on the laundry room floor or hardwood floor and Tucker lays on the couch, 90% of the time! Hope the PT can give your hand some help.




Duke has never liked the dog beds and Charlie spends just as much time curled up around it as on it LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Ha ha ha!!! Georgie likes to use beds as pillows - she will curl up in one often, but she will also lie next to the bed with just her head on it!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So Santa is spoiling all the kids this year - a little elf told me they're getting lots of presents! But all I would need to do is give Fitz a few old paper towel cardboard rolls and he would be thrilled. He took one out of the recycling bin today and had a party with it. I exchanged a treat for it before he got it all apart, he didn't eat it, just had a good time shredding it. 

It never got above 38 today, and it's already back down to 33 - Fitz was stretched out on the bed and Gunner decided to cuddle up next to his belly - lol. These boys love to cuddle. That makes me so happy.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Your 38 degrees sounds tropical to me! The high here today was 12 degrees and I have heard reports that by the middle of next week we may have low temps near minus 25 degrees! Am so not ready for that. I love how Fitz and Gunner sleep tucked into one another. While it probably keeps them toasty warm it also shows how bonded Fitz has become to Gunner. I have noticed that dogs will only curl up and sleep next to a dog that they feel completely safe with. Another example of the miracles you have worked with Fitz. Each time you post I am more in awe of what you and Fitz have accomplished. Also, I really hope your hand is healed and back to normal by the holidays


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you G-bear. Wow!!! 12 is frosty... and minus 25 is just yuck! He's a very good boy, he's a Golden after all lol. He just needed some time. 

This photo makes me so happy - you can just see Gunner, but Fitz was sleeping and Georgie went and curled up next to him and then Gunner was behind them next to Daddy and tucked in between the ottomans lol. But all three kids sleeping happily and both Georgie and Gunner touching Fitz. In the very beginning I was afraid we'd never get to this point and here we are. 

This next photos crack me up - we had finished decorating the trees and my husband was putting his train around the one in the foyer so we had the kids behind the gate. They were watching us like they were in jail lol. The train is old and we knew it would take some effort to get it working, and we didn't know if they would try to get after it or if it would scare them while we were setting it up. Now that it's there, they could care less. We're going to try to get some photos of them in front of it this week.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the one with the paws under the gate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

"Mom! Mom! Whatcha doin'? Can we help? Pleeease? We'll be good! We promise!!! Let is in there! PLEEEEASE!"


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Exactly, meanwhile we could see Gunner eyeing us with the "are all those shiny tennis balls for me?" look. That's why we keep them gated while decorating, especially this year with my hand - it was hard enough decorating. But we always keep the bottom rows dog proof, they don't bother the tree once it's finished, but we have to keep it "tail proof"... at least once a year some end up flying across the room because of an enthusiastic tail wag. Grateful they make some nice non-breakable ornaments these days.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Love the pictures!! The crew wanting to help!! Totally understandable!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunner and Fitz are pretty much constantly sleeping in the "new bed" these days. I'm so grateful for that since Georgie would tolerate Gunner cuddling with her, but didn't really love it. Fitz seems quite happy to snuggle up with his little brother (both in size and age, we think Fitz is 3, Gunner was just two in July). For a while Fitz also had his head on Gunner, not just his paw. 

Yesterday I made M&M cookies and I made 3 with no chocolate in them so the kids could have a Christmas cookie too. They were quite happy about that. I was happy about that because yesterday for the first time since the break, I had a bit of time where my hand felt "normal". No pain, and it was working as a hand - no lagging fingers, it could do everything I asked. My physical therapist is a genius. 

Last night we tried to get photos in front of the tree in the foyer of everyone, but I think we were too close to the front door and Gunner got over excited thinking we were going to go for a walk - he was jumping around and nutty (we did a good job with the tree though, because even with all the tail wagging, no ornaments went flying) so we gave up. I did get one of reindeer Gunner in the kitchen and we got one of Fitz in front of the tree because we want to send it to my husband's grandmother in IL - she's the reason we named him Fitzpatrick so we wanted a single of him. 

I think tonight we will try to get all 3 again but in front of the living room tree. And we'll try after playtime so Gunner is more wore out.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Your pups are gorgeous! Wonderful that things are going so very well! and your hand is so much better.

Would love to see my dogs 'cuddle' like that, but they all tend to want their space when they are sleeping. 

Can empathize with trying to get that Christmas picture, looking forward to seeing it - when it happens! -it seems there is always one that doesn't think 'now' is a good time for it. (I gave up and did singles with each pup.)

Gotta love them!!!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I love the photo of the boys sharing the bed! And, I think I have now seen some of the cutest reindeer ever.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you Charliethree!

Thank you Ginams! 

I love how much Fitz's mane has grown back. We knew they shaved him to a certain degree in Turkey because he was so matted and had flees, but we had no idea what kind of coat he started with so we had no idea how fuzzy he would end up being. 

Just look at his chest above compared to this first photo they sent us from the shelter! That's just over a 2 month difference.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I think Fitz is a "fluffer"! He is beautiful. It just boggles my mind how anyone could abandon that boy...he's such a special dog.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Haha G-bear, when I brush out his tail it turns into a feather duster!!!! It fluffs up so much and he still has a "notch" taken out of it - must have been very matted, but it's starting to fill in. 

I can't believe the plight of the Turkish Golden's. So sad. Fitz did ok fending for himself, but it clearly isn't in his personality. 

Last night he was chewing a nylabone and then stretched all out on one of the beds. I went over and was loving on him and he clearly was loving it and then fell asleep. Before that he had come over to my husband and put his big head in his lap for love - and arm nudged him when he wanted more lol.

I can't say I didn't wonder at first - did he "like" being on his own in Turkey? Some dogs are just more independent - Georgie is to a degree, but that may be because she HAD to be for so long in her last life. Did he not want to be captured and confined to a house and yard? But as time goes by and more of what I think is the real him comes out, he's clearly very happy being "an owned dog". 

And as you can see from all the photos, he clearly likes sleeping in a bed! I think of him curled up like that on a patch of leaves or in a hole in the dirt in Turkey and could almost cry.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is truly amazing how 'strong' these dogs are!! They 'tough' out what life serves them, survive the best they can, and still come out of it with such huge and loving hearts.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So true Charliethree - and it's so amazing to see them drop the "tough"... watching Fitz relax and sleep and play - I don't know if it was his age that was on our side or what - but I feel so lucky that his breakthroughs came in months, we know it could have been years.

I love that Georgie or Gunner can steal his toy and he just goes to the basket and finds another one. He has learned so much in such a short amount of time... I can't wait until we can get him in school. I know once he is "shown the way" he will understand that other dogs are his buddies too. He learned it with his brother and sister, he can do this. My next doc appt is Jan 5th, I hope that he will clear me to get him in a few private lessons. Right now he feels the leash is too much strain - since that is the side the dog is on...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just read this entire thread! What a wonderful forever story! Just love how great the pups get on together. Am enjoying all the pics, too!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Wendy! Thanks - it's been a bit of a crazy ride with him at times, but he really is one of the pack now. 

As much as I miss my Monkey Belle (and her brother and sister Blossom and Bailey), it's like Fitz has been here for years now.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Belle knew what she was doing when she sent you Fitz...


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear, she really did. I shouldn't have doubted her when things got rough, she knew what she was doing. If I didn't break my hand, I wouldn't have been working from home as much and I wouldn't have been able to help him feel comfortable and help them all bond. 


In very good news, we took down the crate last night. Gunner hasn't used it in a very long time, but we had kept it up just in case "whatever dog we got" needed it. With the holidays coming, we figured it was time to retire it, so we folded it up and put it down in the basement. As you can see, no one really misses it! lol Before the crate went up we always had a bed there, so we put one back.

In other good news, the weather has turned quite cold here and I dug and dug through the drawer with our gloves in it and found ones stretchy enough to fit over my left hand. I still have it wrapped as I have "scar away" bandages on it and they don't stick well when I'm doing a lot with my hands so I wrap it to keep them on. Yay for my glove hording habit! 

Fitz got a few rare minutes of alone nap time today lol... I don't know what Gunner was doing at that moment, but clearly he didn't stay away long.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just love how safe he clearly feels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Every time I see a photo of Fitz in his content dog mode I smile. His story is the stuff of fairy tales with you as his White Knight (princess, whatever...you get the idea). As for your poor hand. I am sorry healing is going so slowly. Especially with cold weather arriving. I am glad you found gloves but would a mitten work better on that hand? So you don't have to keep your fingers separate and it would go on easier? It has to be really hard for you. I'm sorry!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks G-bear, it is so wonderful to see him content. The hand had a good breakthrough this weekend. The therapist massages it and when she does it HURTS like crazy, but it hasn't tightened back up from Thursday's massage so movement was better over the weekend and the pain is much less! Hopefully it stays that way now.

I tried to get some action shots of the kids playing. Sometimes when the boys wrestle Georgie barks at them lol... almost like the Mom saying "not too much now boys". That's what she was doing in the first shot. Sometimes Fitz barks when he's playing, he has turned out to be quite vocal, but he doesn't bark at the doorbell or at times I'd expect him to bark. 

He also REALLY loves cardboard. There was a lot of wrapping this weekend and my husband and I both had piles of boxes for recycling. I went into the garage to put a pile out there in the bin and heard a noise, figured it was hubby adding to the pile in the kitchen - but it was Fitzie pulling the folded up boxes out of the box we had them stuffed in and was shredding them. I'm sure he was just trying to help lol.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Nothing should be this cute....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

B and G Mom said:


> Nothing should be this cute....


It truly doesn't get better than that, does it?!! So amazing!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

They are so beautiful! I love the photo of all 3. Georgie looks like she is lecturing the boys on proper behavior, "How many times do I have to tell you boys that all of that crazy wrestling stuff is for outside? That means on the OTHER SIDE of the patio door!" While Fitz is interrupting to say, "But...but...MOM said it was ok! Really she did, Georgie!!!" Lol. They are all so cute!!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Hehehe Charliethree, it doesn't. That's something that my vet tech said the first time I ever took Gunner in for his very first vet visit. Gun was (and still is) a snuggler, when he was a baby you would pick him up and he would just melt into you. She picked him up and he melted into her and she said "nothing should be this cute"... 

Thanks G-bear - GG is such the "mom"! Gunner is sitting there on the bed going "someone just tackle me already"! I love the way they all play.

And of course the way they all snuggle!!! 

*
At this time of year I'm running around trying to get things done and sometimes you don't stop and look at the little things in life that are good. We have had a horrible year - yes it could have been worse, but this year has not been kind - but Fitz is giving me a good reason to pause here and there and remember there is good. 

I am thankful for all of you folks. Thankful for the advice and encouragement, the stories you share, the things you do for your own dogs and for others. Thankful for this great community.*

Christmas Eve is with my family is at our house and I can't wait for everyone to meet Fitzie. And after this crappy year, no one is going to care if everything is perfect - the dogs sure don't!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

This is my father in law who passed on 6/2. This was Thanksgiving 2014, Gunner was about 4 months old. As you can see, he loved his Grandpa. 

And this was Belle last Christmas, she passed 6/6. He needed a good dog to go with him and comfort him. 

Thanks Dad, thanks Monkey - thanks for sending us Fitzie, you guys had your hand in his coming to us.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

And here is Fitz cuddled up with Georige, and then the three of them watching me touch up some paint in the kitchen. I wish Fitz was facing the other way, but when you are exhausted from watching Mom work, you pass out where you have too lol!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry for your losses, it has to be hard, sending you hugs.

I truly believe these best friends, and they truly are, are gifted to us for a reason. It may be to simply to help heal that hole our hearts, it may be to help us remember despite the hardships there is still hope, there is still 'light' in life, it may be to help us find strength and even courage in ourselves that we didn't know we had.
One thing for sure, they make our lives better, brighter, happier, remind us to 'believe' and to remember to keep hope alive with their boundless and unconditional love.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you Charliethree, it was just Dad's birthday on Sunday and now we have the first Christmas to get through. I lost my father when I was 13, so my father in law had become Dad over the last 16 years. 

I should have some really fun pictures to post tonight or tomorrow morning. I forgot to mention that today is Georgie's gotcha day!!!!! There is steak in the fridge ready to be cooked up and added to the bowls for dinner. Everyone gets some steak on a gotcha day! Although one year we gave Bailey his own cheeseburger - that was his 10th "birthday" so we wanted him to have something special for his 10th. Belle and Georgie got to split one, but Bailey got his very own.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those first anniversaries are the hardest, but it does get better slowly. I love checking in on this thread and looking at all the pictures. It makes me feel good


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

So Sorry for your losses!! I lost my parents in 2005 and 2006, and it is SO HARD!!

Your dogs are just adorable, watching Mom work!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn, he does have a "feel good story"!

Thanks Karen! 

Well Georgie had a good gotcha day yesterday, but they're all a little mad today as it's Christmas bath day! 

Yummy steak for everyone - well at least if you were a canine - they ate better than we did last night. After Mommy cooked steak for the kids, she made mushroom ravioli for the humans - too much work to do to spend time cooking anything fancy for the people! 

Gunner figured it out first lol. I'm sure Fitz is really happy to be a yankee doodle dandy now!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh those dogs! Steak?!?! My 3 fur kids want to know when they can move in with you?!?! I think i just heard Jack run to get his leash! Mine had to settle for homemade dog treats. Poor dogs.
On a more serious note. I am sorry for the loss of your father-in-law. My dad died at Christmas a few years ago. He and I were very close and, since my mother and my brother had already passed away, my dad's death was especially hard. Christmas is not an easy time here as a result. Even more so this year as it will be just DH and I with the fur kids but I have absolutely no doubt that those silly dogs of ours will do something to give us a giggle and I am equally sure that Gunner, Georgie and Fitz will all help lighten the mood at your gathering. Hugs.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Lucky puppies! I have a few that wouldn't have minded joining your crew!! 
Happy Gotcha Day!! Georgie!! and I am sure that Gunner and Fitz are quite excited to be invited to the party too!! Steak!!!! 
(Sorry about the bath Georgie - maybe more steak would make it easier for you!) 
Hope you can all have a good Christmas, I know the fur kids will help to make it extra special!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Ha ha G-bear! Jack is certainly welcome! Sorry to hear of all your losses as well, the holidays are certainly bittersweet. Our kids really do make it brighter, I can't wait to see Fitz unwrap his gifts this year. 

Charliethree, the more the merrier! They all survived their baths - Gunner did try to talk his way out of it! 

Once again I'm so excited at how Fitzie's coat is coming in. Look at how much fluffier he was after this bath! I found a few very long feathers on his backside and one on his front leg - my guess is that is the length his fur will probably end up being when it finally all grows out. In the one where he is lying down, you can see the "notch" that is still in his tail, but even that is starting to fill out. 

He's embarrassed because he's naked in these - his collar wasn't dry yet so he doesn't have any clothes on! Georgie was off pouting as she knew she was next in line in the tub!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Your pictures are priceless!! Your pups are so lucky to have you!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree!! Fitz looks so different to me in that last photo. No wonder the rescue's vet said he had a gorgeous head - he looks like such a "Golden" to me there. Like a TV one lol...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Fitz looks like a 'serious' dude, but I bet there is a 'puppy' inside just waiting to come out and play!! 

Bless your heart for making a miracle happen for him, for them. 


Hope you can all have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I hope that you and the crew all have a very happy Christmas. I can't wait to hear how Fitz likes Christmas. Going from the forest to a family that loves him to a Christmas celebration in less than 3 months for him...I'd say you have given that sweet boy a Christmas miracle


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!! Sorry for the delay - Fitz had an amazing Christmas!!!! My husband is sending me the photos he took - I played Santa handing out the gifts. 

As suspected, he loved unwrapping all his goodies! We had a minor "resource guarding" issue over a piece of packaging - but we played the "exchange game" and all was fine. Bizarre observation: I can take food away, I can take toys away - he didn't want me taking the piece of garbage cardboard away! I'm going to go with that it was a situational thing... the 'excitement of the moment', either that or he loves cardboard way more than I imagined and that's why he steals it from recycling if he can. 

He did great meeting the entire family! Of course everyone loved on him and he loved the love! I wish I had taken photos of him with the nephews! 

Here he is passed out with one of his new dinos - I love how he's 'cuddling it'. 

One bit of sadness over the holiday season - Chewy, the golden we babysit for passed. He woke up one morning feeling un-well and by 7 pm his mom let me know they had to take him to the emergency vet and that he had nodules all through his lungs and fluid in his heart. Godspeed Chewy baby. I'm so saddened by his passing I've had a hard few days with it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> As suspected, he loved unwrapping all his goodies! We had a minor "resource guarding" issue over a piece of packaging - but we played the "exchange game" and all was fine. Bizarre observation: I can take food away, I can take toys away - he didn't want me taking the piece of garbage cardboard away!


Interesting note, I just finished online training for "A Sound Beginning" and paper (napkins, kleenex and cardboard) have been found to be one of the MAIN things dogs will resource guard. I had no idea...there was a study they quoted (and I can't remember it's name) where they tracked dog bites due to resource guarding and paper products were the culprit more often than not.

Very sorry to hear about the pup you watch. That's very sad. It sounds like he was very loved.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like a wonderful time was had by all! 

Sorry to hear about Chewy, they do make such a huge impact on our lives. 

It is interesting that card board, tissue paper is such a high value item for many dogs. I think the 'rarity', and the fact that it is often 'stolen', has something to do with it. Like us, something we have on a rare occasion, or that extra treat that we sneak (you know you have), just feels good and tastes more delicious than if we had a whole plate sitting in front of us on a regular basis. Not to mention our desire to remove it (or anything we feel they 'shouldn't' have) from them, may carry a more 'urgent' message, and the reality that they often don't get it back, makes it a 'higher value' item to them, than if we were asking for something they have a long history of having returned to them. (Food for thought?)


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am glad to hear you all had a nice holiday. Isn't it funny what our fur kids decide are high value items some times? Many years ago my parents had a Pomeranian who had a thing for kleenex. The dog was extremely adept at stealing it from pockets so that you didn't even know it had been removed. And heaven help the person foolish enough to try to take it away. That kleenex was, apparently, more valuable than gold. Lol. I love the photo of Fitz with his stuffy. From a forest to cuddling with his very own stuffed dinosaur. Starving to meals twice a day. Alone and abandoned to cherished and loved. I am guessing that Fitz is still amazed by his luck. BTW how is your hand doing these days? Much better, I hope!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the info on paper-related products being high value items.

Jenn, that's amazing information on the bites! I never would have guessed!

Charliethree, I'd have to agree, it's "special" and it's a lot of fun to tear paper apart for them. Our Bailey once had quite the party with a pottery barn catalog - way back in the day they were huge - it looked like times square on new years eve when he was done with it.

G-bear, that's too funny - the stealth kleenex thief! My hand is doing pretty well. It was very tired around the holidays as I couldn't help but to do things with it! We had a tiny bit of snow this morning and it didn't like that, but overall getting close to normal.

We're trying to figure out the "why" but Mr Fitz decided to kill a deer yesterday - ok well it wasn't a REAL deer - it was a Christmas decoration. I had the doctor and PT yesterday and when I returned I found Fitz by the front door with his kill, meaning he jumped a baby gate... however he ignored a whole lot of trouble he could have gotten into, and went after the poor doe. 

I have a theory - we think the screen door hadn't latched right yesterday and was making noise (it did this around the time I was expecting my husband home, and I went to the door thinking he was having a problem opening it for some reason and was surprised to see no one there). The pillows on the couch under the picture window were disturbed... I think he may have thought he was protecting the house if the door was making the same noise it did last night. 

All before Christmas we were getting deliveries left and right, and he never flinches at those noises, even the doorbell ringing so I don't think it had anything to do with that... even when the babygates are open, he hardly bothers venturing out - he prefers to stay with us. But I could see him feeling the need to investigate if he thought something was amiss. 

Of course the other thought that crossed my mind was "what if someone WAS trying to gain access to the house, or at least was casing it". Both cars were out of the driveway, it is right after the holidays... if someone was nosing around the house, I very much think he would check it out. He doesn't have much interest in going up on the family room couches - he likes his beds, but he certainly must have been looking out the picture window... if someone was out there, they may have gotten quite a surprise with his big head looking back! 

Whatever he heard had to be significant enough that he felt he had to go to the door. We didn't get any deliveries yesterday, and like I said they didn't bother him the entire month of December (and we had many deliveries when no one was home), it wouldn't have been the meter reader... so either someone was knocking/ringing the doorbell for a prolonged time (but that doesn't make much sense), the door was making noise and he thought someone was trying to come in, or someone was trying to come in and wasn't subtle about it. I looked over the front door and don't see any marks, so for now I'm going with the screen door being "not quite right".
But we've been talking about a camera for the front of the house and I think it's time we make that happen. 

Thankfully he didn't eat any of the deer decoration, so with some hot glue and some patience I can save her lol. I really like her and I have a pair so I didn't want to have to throw it out.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh, he also did something I was quite proud of last week. I was off from work so I was trying to "unplug" for the week so I realized I hadn't told this story.

He needed his rabies booster so we had a vet appt last week - he did so well - I'm not surprised by that. They're generous with love and treats and I don't think he even knew he got a shot!

As we were leaving, people came in with a little black lab puppy, since we haven't been to school yet and he hasn't met a lot of other dogs out while on leash I didn't know what to expect of him since he has so far been funny with other dogs. I knew I didn't have time to make it out the door before they made it in so I loaded my hand up with treats and made him sit on the opposite side of the room, figuring I could distract him with the food and get him out the door if his body language read as distressed. They came in and I said to them "he's a rescue, he's had some "reactive" responses to other dogs, so I'm trying to make this a positive experience for him". They asked if we wanted them to go right into a room and I said "no, I want to reward him for just looking at her"... at first he was excited and wouldn't eat the treats (they were very high value), but he didn't bark, he didn't lunge, he wiggled in place a lot and then started accepting the food. Look at the puppy, get fed!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fitz is doing amazing great update.

RIP little deer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He is Jenn! I got most of the deer back together last night, I think I'll able to get it back together!

Here are some very cute Fitzie photos... Him snuggling up to Mommy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That last picture especially is just so heart warming to see. You mean the world to this boy


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The first thing that comes to mind is "Oh deer" (pun intended...sorry). It looks as if the deer surgery will require copious amounts of hot glue. So sorry about that! I have to wonder if the deer had a smell that Fitz just could not resist. The reason I mention that is that Bailey had a bit of a rip apart adventure with a stuffed Santa last year. After finding the detris from his adventure I noticed that it had been stuffed with the usual poly stuffing but also some straw type material. Since all of Bailey's stuffed animals contain the poly material and he doesn't shred them I had to assume that the straw type material just smelled so darn good that he simply had to rip it open to get at it. Unfortunately Santa was too far gone for hot glue surgery. So now the sleigh and reindeer have no driver...we just pretend Santa got out to run into Starbucks for a moment to get a latte. Don't know what to make of Fitz possibly "guarding" the house. Could it have been an interesting animal or bird in your yard which captured his attention? I know he loves "squirrel tv" and those wily creatures may have been taunting him from afar. Whatever happened I do agree with Jen, Fitz is an amazing dog


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I just saw the photos you posted. They took a bit to load. They are priceless. Clearly he is very loved and loves you very much. So sweet! He is looking very handsome in the photos. He is a beautiful boy. It still cannot grasp someone abandoning that goegeous, sweet boy!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn, the feeling is mutual. I love that boy tons. He is my baby moose!

G-bear, I'm sure once whatever the thing he needed to investigate passed he couldn't resist the deer - it's certainly made out of some type of straw/raffia type stuff so I'm sure the smell is almost dog irresistible. 

I really don't think it was a critter out front, they have squirrel tv with the sliders and even at one point today Georgie was sounding the alarm that something worth watching was on the deck and he slept through it. UPS came today and he didn't budge.... I really think it was the screen door. It's got two large glass panes in it so it's heavy and if it didn't shut right and then "slammed" a little that would have been enough to raise his curiosity, it's also out of the ordinary enough that he might have felt he had to check it out. 

Well after a LOT of hot glue and some trial and error I was able to get her all back together fairly well! I had the whole leg to put back on and was able to piece all of her tail back together. I've reunited her with her brother.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful job putting the deer back together, can understand your attachment to the pair, they are beautiful!

It could be Fitz went for the deer simply because it was 'handy'. Chewing is /can be a 'stress reliever' for dogs, and whatever was happening caused Fitz some anxiety, and that (chewing) was his way of helping himself cope with it/calming himself down. 

He is adorable!! Good to hear things are going so well!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Really good job with the deer! You can't even tell it suffered an injury!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Well it appears that Fitz is displaying a little separation anxiety and that may have been the reason the deer was in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

My husband is working from home today, but I went into the office. He said Fitz was pawing at the door when I left. This is a new behavior for him. I had the week off between Christmas and New Years, but prior to that was going into the office then to PT at least two days a week. Even during that week off I went to a few doc appts etc and my husband was working from home and he didn't do it then. 

Not sure what is up with this... he hasn't been exceptionally clingy when I'm home. I mean I know he knows if I'm there or not, but it's not like he has been following my every move. Many times over the weekend he was sleeping in the bed in the family room while I went on with chores. I wonder if we should leave a radio on for him or something if we both leave the house... that could be something 'different' that he got used to. With me being home a lot around the holidays, the radio or TV was more or less always on so there was "noise" going... When we both leave or with my husband upstairs downstairs is very quiet...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It could be a temporary thing with the separation anxiety. I've seen it with our dogs at various times after DH returns to work following a vacation. Even though I am at home occasionally one of the dogs will sit near the door and whine after he leaves. It usually only lasts a day or so. I think that they become used to him being at home very quickly and are confused when he returns to work. Hopefully it is just a temporary thing for Fitz.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would leave the radio on, when you leave and see if it helps him to settle more easily. It may provide some 'company' for him, as well as 'muffling' any outside noises. Consider also, providing him with a stuffed Kong, or something to work on, place it on his bed, to keep him busy, distract him for a little while after you are gone.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks G-bear!

Thanks Charliethree!

I had recently gotten a new phone as I - in one of those "how did that happen" moments - had it land perfectly in a glass of water - the old one works, just all the buttons weren't doing their thing. Thanks to the world of apps found one that lets you set up an old phone as a camera. I ended up working from home yesterday as I actually had so many morning meetings there wasn't time to drive into the office unless I wanted a 6 am commute, but at lunch I ran out and left up the spy camera.

He's having some mild anxiety at my leaving, as you say G-bear I'm hopeful it's temporary just from me being home so much lately. I went into the office for a while today and have the camera up again. His MO for the past two days are, paw a bit, whine a bit, play with Gunner for a minute, whine and pace a bit and then give up and go lie down. The whole process isn't taking more than 10 minutes and he is by no means "freaking out" so I feel better about that. I hope it just wears off. 

My Fred had worse separation anxiety - he didn't dig but he would chew his feet raw, so the frozen peanut butter kongs were our best friend. I also have a spaceship thing that you put treats into and they have to work to dig them out. 

I am loving this app. I randomly check in - before I heard someone drinking (the water bowl is out of range) and I knew right away it was Georgie lol. Sure enough she walked by the camera to go back into the family room. I also have it set up to alert me if the camera detects movement - it's pointed towards the foyer, so if they're just hanging out in the family room watching squirrel tv I won't get pinged, but if they head towards the door I will know. I wish it had the ability to ping me for a loud noise - this way if barking starts up at least I know to turn on the feed and see what is up. 

So since it's mild, do I give it a few days "as is" knowing he paws and whines a bit and see if he just needs to get used to me leaving again or do I implement a distraction technique tomorrow? His reaction yesterday and today were about exactly the same, so it didn't get worse today... do I give it a few more days and see if he just shakes it off?

I will probably come into the office for a bit tomorrow and even if I work from home Friday, I will run to the grocery store at lunch to enforce the "it's ok if I leave, I'm coming back" idea in his head. Plus I think it's good if I mix it up on him... leave at different times with different queues.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good plan place. If it were me, I wouldn't 'wait and see' if it gets worse, the more anxious/stressed a dog becomes the harder it is for them to learn, if they are going over threshold, they cannot learn at all. It is easier for all, to reinforce a positive association with something, than to work past a negative association that they have formed. Starting 'early' to teach a new (positive) association with you leaving/being gone, can help to prevent/minimize the risk of other problems developing later on. 

Though he doesn't sound overly anxious, settles fairly quickly, and _may_, even without help, do just fine, but it certainly won't hurt to exercise 'an ounce of prevention'.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree for the advice. 

I'm also going to leave the camera set up this afternoon when I get home and run out to grab the mail. 

I normally tell them "be good, I'll be home soon" before I leave. I want to see what he does when I just walk out of the house with no cue first. I wish I had thought of this earlier this morning when I brought the garbage out! I didn't set up the camera until I was going to leave for work. 

All is quiet on the home front. No alerts and I keep checking the feed every 15 minutes. 

The last two days I didn't leave the driveway until he had settled down as I didn't want him to get past the threshold. If his behavior continued or worsened, I was going to go back in and stop him. I only go down the road when I feel like he's going to be ok.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It can seem like a lot of 'work', it is so 'worth it', long run, but the more we can do early on to help them settle, adjust, learn to trust, the easier it is for everyone. 

I think you are doing fantastic with him, your care, compassion, and concern about his well-being, is so heart warming to see. 
Bless your heart!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you Charliethree for the kind words.

My dogs have always been my kids. Even when I was a kid I had a bond with my dogs that I just never had with people. Now that I'm "the mommy" it's important to me that their lives are good. I wouldn't want any of my kids freaking out all day worried about their pack not being home... separation anxiety can cause them to harm themselves or the house (I know of a dog who ripped up a carpet and dug a hole in sheetrock and cut himself up pretty badly in the process). Setting up a few cameras and sitting in the driveway is a small price to pay to make sure my kids are ok. As would be freezing some kongs or filling up an interactive toy. 

3 hours now and no alerts other than GiGi getting her drink. My hopes were after he settled down then he would just behave normally throughout the day - yesterday they slept like this for HOURS. It was too cold to bother doing anything else. Then finally they got up, stretched, changed positions and went back to sleep.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am glad to hear that it sounds like Fitz is just sort of temporarily protesting your leaving. It makes sense that your absence would be tough for him. After all, his life has become wonderful because of you and I am sure he knows it is the result of his 2 humans. In addition he became accustomed to having you home. No doubt Georgie and Gunner's lack of reaction when you leave is reassuring to him as well. I know I have noticed my dogs can calm each other (and, unfortunately, work one another up). I am really impressed by your creativity with your old smart phone! I've got 2 of them and would like to try them at home to see what my dogs are up to while I'm gone from here. We have a web-cam as part of our alarm system outside and a Nest cam at our lake place but nothing inside at home. The dogs sleep when we are gone at the lake but I don't think they sleep when we aren't at home here. I always find toys all over the house. What app did you use? I am a total neophyte so I may be too techno challenged to set it up but it would be fun to see what mischief they get into when I'm not here


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a nest cam as well, but Duke always goes to the dining room and Charlie always goes to the sitting room and both rooms are out of camera range 

I've been trying an experiment this week. We had really strong winds last night and rain/thunder tonight. Charlie was right on the edge of having a panic attack when I put A Sound Beginning's CD on by Bruce Oscar. All piano based music in a soothing tempo. Both nights he's been able to lie down and fall asleep instead of pacing and running to the basement. 

Do you think this might be helpful for you? Or even Through a Dog's Ears? You could put this on when you leave and see if it works for Fitz. I love to see how much at home he feels. Kudos to you and your family for working on building trust at his pace.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes G-bear I think Georgie and Gunner's lack of reaction helps him as well. His reactions lasted no more than 10 minutes or so and half of that time was Gunner and Fitz playing. 

I'm using an app called Presence. It is very easy to use. You download it on each phone, and when you open the app on the phone you want to use as a camera it asks you "do you want to use this as a camera", tap yes and position it where you want it. When you open the app on the receiving phone, you tap no and then it allows you to choose the phone you set up as a camera. 

Thanks Jenn, I think I'm going to leave the radio on for them when I leave... usually when I'm home on the weekends doing stuff and going up and down the stairs cleaning etc the radio is on downstairs. I think that may be more effective for him because he's used to that... thinking maybe it will trigger the "mommy is just doing her usual in/out, up/down" thing. I'm also going to break out the rescue remedy again. 

I did the mail test this morning. I ran a letter out to the mail box and didn't say anything to them. He obviously hears me go outside - our front door squeaks lol. He didn't even bother to get out of bed. I even stood outside for a couple of minutes. So I need to change my leaving routine and stop "talking my way" out of the house I think.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the stink eye from Gunner in this... Mommmmmmm we're sleeping, go away.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is the sweetest photo that you have posted. Fitz looks so content in his sleep safe by his buddy's side. Thanks for the info on the app. I think I will try it to see what the "kids" are up to when I am gone. I suspect Bailey and Jack get into endless mischief when I am not home.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear they are extra tired today, we had an unexpected house guest last night. My brother in law (works late shifts at the hospital) had some car trouble so he made it to our house and slept in one of our extra bedrooms so he didn't have to get a tow late at night and could deal with the issue in the daylight this morning. 

I love being able to spy on the kids during the day. There's another app that gets high ratings as well called Manythings. I downloaded it but haven't used it yet, that one lets you talk through the app I think. So far Gunner is the nosiest of all, which is no surprise but their behavior is pretty much the same with me here or not here. Sleep, play, squirrel tv, sleep.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Love the 'stink eye'! Have been the recipient of it a 'few' times. 

True enough, heading out the door thinking 'they will be just fine', can help to set aside your worry about how they are going to make out. We can't help but 'worry', and changing routines can be a bit upsetting for them, but little bits at a time, they soon learn to adjust.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So true Charliethree!

Apparently I do just need to leave the house without fanfare. My husband worked from home today, but I had a few meetings I figured I'd go in for. Plus I want to keep making my leaving the house routine so we can get Fitz used to it before his reactions escalate. 

I did just what I did when I took the mail out yesterday - nothing. No pats on the head, no "bye kids, mommy loves you, be good, don't get into any trouble, be home soon". Just grabbed my things and walked out. Fitz didn't even get out of bed - just like when I took the mail out yesterday. 

Apparently it's not my "leaving" that upsets him since I can go outside and put mail out/bring it in - go upstairs without an entourage. I'm guessing I can do those things because he knows I'm coming right back. It's the ritual of me leaving that triggers the "ugh, she's going" reaction. 

Of course it was VERY hard for me to walk out without saying goodbye to them. 

My husband has an eye doctor appointment this morning, so it'll be interesting to see what happens when he leaves. I love my spy camera!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

When hubby left for the doc, he did the same thing I did this morning, nothing. And that worked! No one cared. 

I have to reprogram myself to just walk out the door. That will be weird but it's clearly better for Fitz. 

I took some cute pictures last night while the kids were waiting for Daddy to come home. And one of Fitz and Gunner napping. I love how close they have become.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful news! Now you can breathe a little easier!

Gorgeous pictures! Waiting is hard!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

It is good news Charliethree and Jenn!

So he hasn't completely given up on crying a bit when we leave, but he hasn't gotten worse and the time is getting shorter. Of course since I don't leave every day I'm sure I'm "setting us back" on the days I'm home all day... I probably need to at least go stand outside on days I don't go anywhere.

I will look more today, but I was trying to find information on how long it takes for a golden to grow a coat after it's been shaved, of course everything I find says "don't shave your golden". Fitzie wasn't totally shaved by the rescue group in Turkey, but as most of you who followed our story know, he was so matted and flea infested that they took off all his feathers. He's gotten a lot back - below is a shot of his leg, but we are wondering how long before we know just how fluffy he will ultimately be.

We know the real answer is "as long as it takes" lol but we couldn't help but wonder last night when I had him all brushed out with his feathers on his leg "laid out". 

As you can see, Gunner and Fitz were hating the grooming lol.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear all is well. It can take some time for them to adjust to our 'random' schedules, and it does sound like he is adjusting. 

Fur regrowth would likely vary from dog to dog. When my girl Kaya had surgery, they shaved a huge square on her side, it took a good six to eight months for her fur to fully grow in. The under coat grew in first and then the outer layer of fur.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you Charliethree. I know it's good to have a routine but we are out of a regular routine with the holidays. He does seem to be adjusting though, and once he "gets over" us leaving, he is fine for the rest of the time we are gone. 

Thank you for the info on his coat, I figured it could be quite a while. We are just so curious to see what kind of coat he finally will end up with. 

Fitzie will have his first private lesson this weekend at school. I'm very excited! A good first step in getting him used to the idea and get him to be ok with other dogs so that we can perhaps get him in a regular obedience class.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

That is exciting! It will be good to know 'where he is at'. It is kind of like unwrapping a present, eager anticipation with a little bit of hesitation, not knowing what is going to be inside. Hope it all goes well!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree, what a perfect way to put it!!! 

On New Year's Day, Chewy - a golden I babysit for passed away. I loved him as one of my own, he had been coming to my house for years. He was reunited with his brother Thor, my Belle and my Bailey at the bridge - they were all great friends. His parents couldn't stand not having a golden in the house so I'm pleased to introduce Bjorn! Oddly enough they got in touch with Thor's breeder and they had someone who placed a deposit on this guy drop out - so he was definitely meant to be theirs. I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, what an adorable pup!! Congrats to your friends on their new arrival! How wonderful for all of you!

'Meant to be' is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

It is Charliethree! I love "meant to be"... they said he even carries his leash in his mouth - which is something Chewy did all the time, even at his older age of 10 and he loves tennis balls as did his brother Thor. So they think Chewy and Thor "held" him for them. Most goldens love tennis balls, but Thor was especially obsessed and many goldens do the leash thing, but all of ours grew out of it. Chewy would hop out of the car, pick his leash up in his mouth and carry it over to me when they would come as if to say "here I am Aunt Judy, you take this now". 

Got a call back from the trainer, 2:30 on Sunday for Fitzie's lesson. I haven't worked with her before, she is doing privates out of the school I have used for the past 13 or so years (when we first got Bailey - our first Golden puppy who totally overwhelmed us) on weekends when our regular trainer is usually at shows with her dogs. If Sandi trusts her enough to work with her, then I'm confident in her too. It'll be great when Fitz can go to regular class!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a blessing for all of you. Little Bjorn will help to fill the emptiness I am sure!

Sounds like things are going good for all of you!! Good to hear!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree, I really can't wait to meet him.

Very proud of Fitzie this morning, hardly a whine when I left today. I set up a second camera in the family room via my ipad so I can see them from two angles now. When I left he cried a tiny bit, walked into the family room and that was it! 

He just needed to get used to me leaving more often again, so do I "leave" every day, even if that just means going outside for 5 minutes? Most weekend days we are home all day - sometimes I run an errand, but usually we end up being home all day and then usually I work from home a few days a week. On those days do I "leave" so he is just used to it?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It may help to practice 'leaving' at random times, and varying the amount of time you are gone, even when you don't need to - for a couple of weeks at least. It sounds like he is adapting, since the length of time he is whining is getting shorter. As long as he is settling fairly quickly once you are gone, he should be alright.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Cannoli says.......


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

What a great photo of Cannoli!!!! Love it! Fitz says Thank You! 

Fitz did great with the trainer yesterday. She had to hide her dogs from him in the kennels in another room because he really gets so excited. We went over the basics and then while I was working him she brought out her Golden and worked her - getting closer and closer to him. Of course he wanted to see her but he did well with trying to focus on me and the food of course. We did a lot of leave it exercises. She thinks that he will be fine in class, they don't start until March so we can work on our "leave it". 

I will probably schedule one or two more lessons before school, just so we can work on leave it with another dog present. She said he is bright (like his mommy didn't know that! lol) and he already knows too much to go to beginner 1 (puppy class) he would be bored so they'll start him with advanced beginner.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Way to go!! Good to hear things are working out well!! Sounds like lots of fun and 'games' in your future!! You will all do great!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I've been away for a few days and just checked in to see how Fitz was doing. It's great to hear things are going so well! What an amazing journey you and Fitz have been on and continue to take together. He grows in confidence daily. I agree he's a very smart boy who clearly learns very quickly. He'll be teaching advanced beginner by the end of the second class, I'm thinking


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree, he's a good boy!

G-bear, lol I don't know about teaching it. But it felt good to have the trainer say he's going to do fine in class.

She doesn't believe he wants to attack other dogs, he just HAS to get to them, so we will work our "leave it"! At one point after a down, he rolled over and just wanted his belly rubbed and the other dog was still in the ring, she said that was a good milestone for him. 

I had to come into the office this afternoon, when I left Fitz did one little cry, one little pace and then went to watch squirrel TV. I figured out how to use the feature where I can talk to them, I haven't done it yet because they're snoozing and I didn't want to rile them up. Once I get home I'm going to try it before I walk in the house just to see what they do... can I use it to tell them to hush if they're barking at something or if I use it will it make them even more crazy? Will they be surprised mommy has magical powers and she can see them from anywhere in the house or outside?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like things are going really well. In all honesty, I would say 'Let it be.' they are doing well settling and adjusting, talking to them remotely could have the consequences of confusing and upsetting the 'balance' that they have achieved so far. Being able to hear you, but not see or find you, (imo) is likely to 'rock the boat' needlessly.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, Charliethree.... it's not broken right now, so don't fix it! lol


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear that Fitz continues to do well, I love following his progress, he really is a true treat from Turkey!.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks swishywagga, he really is a treat - it was a silly name, but worked well with Trix when they came over but he has turned out to be a treat indeed! 

I did use the "talk" feature yesterday on my spy cam. We had a birthday party to go to and I left the cameras on, Fitz pawed the door a tiny bit and was whining, I'm sure because we both left together at the same time. I told him "no, Fitz, go lie down" and he looked around and then went and did!!! Mommy is like the great and powerful Oz with this thing lol! Sometimes I will yell down from the second floor if they are barking at something downstairs when I'm upstairs (especially a doorbell on TV that makes them so crazy so I yell down the infamous "it's just TV" line) so maybe he just thought "Busted, she's still here!!". 

No trouble for the rest of the time we were gone. I put the alerts on and anytime they went off it was just for regular behavior - going to get a drink, re-positioning in front of squirrel TV. I went to work today, hubby worked from home and said Fitzie didn't care at all that I left. Weather isn't supposed to be great tomorrow, so I'm planning on working from home, so I'll have to go stand out in the snow for a while tomorrow lol.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good that things are going so well. 
Can imagine the dogs going 'Hey, where did that come from??' 

When we can give them the gift of compassion, empathy and time, things, more often than not, sort themselves out.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree, so true! We were still in the driveway when I used the talk feature, so if the reaction was bad, I was just going to run back in the house, but hearing me and not seeing me didn't really bother them. Just made me think of how my mother always had "eyes in the back of her head" lol.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I haven't slept well the past two nights, not sure why. But around 1:30 or 2 am I've woken up and wasn't able to fall back asleep. 

Rather than lie in bed tossing and turning, I've gotten up and taken the kids out (because if either of us do anything other than go to the bathroom in the middle of the night, it causes them all to get up and start a ruckus) and after they went out to pee, I've done cuddle puddle with them. Not the kind where I climb into one of the beds with them, but one where I kneel on the floor then fold down with my head on the rug (kinda like a child's pose in yoga) and ask them to lie down by me and slowly pet them and breathe slowly. 

It's funny, they definitely know what I need when we do this. No body tries to play, nobody asks for extra attention. I kind of swirl my hands so that I pet each body in a pass so none of them are without touch for more than a few seconds, but they just seem to "get it". Which is funny because it's not something I've done with Fitz that often. It was a morning ritual when Belle was alive. But he just follows the others in his pack and goes right along with it, and clearly enjoys it as much as the others do. 

Just another instance where I think to myself how amazing these animals are... how intuitive, how smart, how adaptable. Sometimes it really does just blow my mind that this dog lived in a hole in the ground in a forest in Turkey and not even 5 months later he is just like my other kids - one who I raised from an 8 week old puppy, one who has been with us 8 years now.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

At Christmas, the kids got so many presents I held a few back figuring we'd replace some more worn toys, the other night we decided to let them open one each. Not even two months after Christmas, but I've been working with him on leave it, give it since our school session, I had no trouble getting the wrapping away from him, like we did on Christmas. Yay Fitz!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

B and G Mom said:


> I haven't slept well the past two nights, not sure why. But around 1:30 or 2 am I've woken up and wasn't able to fall back asleep.
> 
> Rather than lie in bed tossing and turning, I've gotten up and taken the kids out (because if either of us do anything other than go to the bathroom in the middle of the night, it causes them all to get up and start a ruckus) and after they went out to pee, I've done cuddle puddle with them. Not the kind where I climb into one of the beds with them, but one where I kneel on the floor then fold down with my head on the rug (kinda like a child's pose in yoga) and ask them to lie down by me and slowly pet them and breathe slowly.
> 
> ...


This!!! Is one of the most amazing things I have noticed with my dogs, they are so 'in tune' with how I feel, with what is going on. They instinctively know what we need from them, and offer it freely, without hesitation.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It's really interesting to me how each of my dogs have learned from each other. I have had a sort of ritual for years with my dogs where, if I come home after a really bad day, I will sit down on the floor and quietly rest my head against one of the dog's heads and slowly scratch the dog's neck. My husband laughingly calls it my Vulcan mind meld. It relaxes me and my dogs seem to know it. I had done it for years with my bridge girls Maggie and Goldie and Gracie seemed to have learned it by watching them with me. Now when I get down on the floor and place my head against Gracie's head both Bailey and Jack will sit next to Gracie waiting for me to do the same thing with them. They don't jump and wrestle and compete for my attention as they normally do the moment I sit down on the floor. They simply wait quietly as if totally a tuned to my needs. I don't know how Jack and Bailey learned to do this except by watching Gracie. As is the case with Fitz they seemed to simply learn the behavior from the "pack". It is quite amazing to me as well as I am not sure that there is really anything in it for them other than a bit of a neck rub. They seem to do because it because they realize it benefits me.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree, couldn't agree more!!! I've always felt since I was a child that the dogs "just get me".

G-bear, that is lovely - and to what I said above it seems like the "dogs just get you"... 

In all instances, they just "get us" and want to provide it, like they have more empathy than any human ever could have.

I just received an email from GRRI-NJ, about the Turkish rescue missions... this is the first time I got to see where Fitz came from. These are photos of the forest in Turkey and the volunteers feeding them. So many dogs... I can't believe how many... :crying: These poor babies!!!! This is where my baby moose lived... once again, mind blown!!!!!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

B and G - that is unbelievable! There are so many dogs - way more than you would expect in a typical wild pack. Those photos are heartbreaking. I can't imagine the food fights they experience. I'd love to learn more about it. Are all those dogs just abandoned there? Is it some well-known place where you dump your dog when you don't want them anymore? Or are a lot of these dogs a result of spontaneous litters in the wild, and is there some food source to sustain them?


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

SMP, this is what I know of the forest situation in Turkey from what I've read and from what the rescue told us during Fitz's adoption process. 

There is no euthanasia policy in Turkey so unwanted dogs are often dumped on the street, the government will round up dogs, give them a rabies shot (sometimes putting a tag in their ear), spay or neuter them and then dump them in the forest. I'm sure a fair amount end up left there by individuals as well. I don't know what type of natural food source there is out there, but there are volunteers that go out and feed the dogs - like those wonderful folks in the photos... the volunteers will also strap bags to food to their backs, cut open the bottoms and then run to spread out the food - thus cutting down on resource fights. 

The shelter system there isn't much better, volunteers often just house 50 or so dogs in an open room and throw food out every other day. They do the best they can with basically no resources. 

It is heartbreaking, my heat aches for these dogs. Even though my baby Fitz is with us now my heart aches for what he went through to get here... 

After seeing those pictures, I just had to post a few of Fitz happy, playing with his brother and sleeping with him. It really hits home what an adjustment life here is for him.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Some Goldens in the Turkish shelters, hopefully all these babies are here now!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hard to believe what dogs can live through, and still show us their 'empathy', their compassion, and huge forgiving hearts, and become valued, loving, loyal and trustworthy family members when they are given a chance.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

To have gone thru what Fitz must have gone thru and still be capable of the love he has for you and the rest of his forever family...well, it speaks volumes about the heart of a dog. They are better "people" than most of us humans are.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So true Charliethree and G-bear, what each of you have said is so true!!!!!

I cut Fitzie's nails last night and he almost fell asleep while I was doing so. My husband said - as Fitz - "you saw where I came from, a nail clip is nothing". I wonder if he is just so happy to be taken care of that he doesn't take those things for granted - whereas Gunner sees it as torture, Fitz knows it's "being cared for" so he is willing to take it in stride.

Of course we played an extra long session of fetch last night - after seeing those photos I was enjoying watching him play too much to stop until I felt that Gunner was overheating. Georgie and Fitz will get the toy (ball or wubba - Georgie won't touch a ball lol) and lie down with them and play a bit before the next throw. Gunner goes non-stop, so we have to call it quits when you can tell he's done but "doesn't want to be".


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love seeing Fitz updates. I think you're on to something about they know they're being taken care of. Charlie loves to get his ears cleaned and Duke runs from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Agree with Jenn, these updates are so wonderful! So nice to know Fitz has been able to fit in so well, and so quickly, as many of them do. 
It is up to us to 'believe' in them, they take care of the rest!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn, that's pretty funny! It's not just my boys! lol

I like that saying Charliethree! 

A friend just sent this to me and for some reason it cracked me up. I don't have kids, but with 7 nephews and 1 niece who are all dog lovers it made me chuckle. Plus if I were to take my pups to Home Depot (which I know many are dog friendly) they probably wouldn't climb into the shopping cart, so a big golden lying in the cart itself cracked me up. 

Although the Lowes we go to is dog friendly and there are a pair of GSD's that frequent it, they ride on one of the low "lumber carts" - like a big dolly with wheels and a handle. I love seeing them!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Sigh, I am sad today. 

One of the Golden's that GRRI-NJ just brought over last week from Turkey is very sick. She has renal disease and a "stump pyometra" - which I had to google. 

They did surgery on her yesterday and they hope that the surgery will allow her kidneys to sort themselves out, but of course it's too soon to know anything. This poor beautiful girl. I can't bear it that she made it all the way to America and may not make it to a wonderful family. I know the GRRI volunteers are doing everything they can for her and no matter what happens she will at least have known love while she is here. She certainly would have died in Turkey, so her coming here when she did is a miracle in and of itself. But I want to see her living the way FitzieP does, I want the full miracle for her. Of course Fitz figured out my paypal password and donated to her care today. 

Come on Juliet, you can do it! Get better baby... here is her photo in her "recovery room". Thank you to the wonderful people who are caring for her.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

FitzieP decided to cheer me up, he went and had a big drink of water, only swallowed about half of it and then came over and put his head on my lap with the rest dripping out. lol First I died laughing, then I actually went and used the hair dryer to dry my pants. They're still damp. I really do have a baby moose in my house lol. I need to train him to wipe his face - on something other than ME before he comes looking for love. 

They sent a thank you from Juliet. She looks comfy, and she looks like Fitz to me the way she is sleeping. I really hope she can pull out of the kidney problem.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I was looking for a nice photo of Fitz to send back to the rescue and I realized most of the nice photos of him are of him asleep! I get out my phone and try to take a bunch of pictures and this is the sequence of events that reminds me WHY all the nice photos of him and the other kids are of them sleeping.

1) ask him to sit, he does. If I take a photo standing up, it's ok, but it's not a great angle. 
2) get down on the floor to try to get better shot. He lies down, if I'm on the floor it must mean you want to pet him, so he lies down and gives his belly.
3) he's on the floor so something has to be going on, Gunner runs over and photo bombs him OR the playing starts
4) try to take a few cute playing shots or try to get Gunner to just chill in picture
5) give up and let them play

Examples below. Picture 1, Mommy must want to pet me; picture 2, lie down all the way so she can get belly; picture 3 when Gunner's attack. And for picture 1 and 2 Gunner was right out of frame, doing his best to "leave it", but he's a 2 year old nut!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Love it! Great pictures all of them! 
Fitz has such soulful eyes. 
Love the second picture, I think that is my favorite doggie 'pose'.

Hope that Juliet recovers well, and finds herself a wonderful home.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That top photo...oh my gosh! Fitz is beautiful!!! He has such expressive eyes. And the last photo of bitey face...now that is a happy boy. I know I keep saying this but every single time I see a photo of that gorgeous boy of yours I wonder how on earth anyone could have discarded such a wonderful creature. Boggles my mind.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Let it snow!!!! After an almost 60 degree day yesterday it is snowing like crazy here.... 

It's cold and blowing like crazy and still coming down so the kids are currently not impressed! It's go pee and come right back in - I was hopeful to get some cute photos of them playing in it, but right now it's "no way Jose, we'll stay in bed thanks!".

Gunner got up to go pee and Fitz basically gave him the "hold it dude, it's icky out" look!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

They look great together. Hope Fritz is settling in..snow and all.

dlm ny country


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

In my opinion, showing him laying down or interacting/playing with your other dog(s) is something they should see as well. It shows he's relaxed and enjoying life.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Love the photos! I'm afraid I share the attitude of your fur kids with regards to snowstorms...stay inside, cuddle up and sleep. I hope the weather improves soon for you!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

dlmrun2002: Thank you! Fitz is continually impressing us with how well he has adapted! 

Jenn: Thanks, they were very smart to cuddle, the temp keeps dropping!

4goldengirls: Very true, I was just feeling like I didn't really have any cute photos of just him or his face... but the way they all cuddle together - he's certainly relaxed! I'm jealous at how much so! 

G-bear, the snow stopped, but the temp is falling! The wind is wicked! When we knew it was going to hit, we planned to stay in the house basically until Sunday! 

Fitz decided to see what the fuss was about... party time!!!! Clearly the snow agrees with him.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Pretty much any morning that I work from home, at some point Fitzie will come up and plop his head into my lap. I love it... I love that he seeks attention from us.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fitz is so loving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beautiful photo! I think it may be my favorite of all of them that you have posted. He looks so content and it is very clear that he knows how very much he is loved. That photo simply made my day. Thank you!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He is Jenn! 

Thanks G-bear!!!! That's so sweet of you to say.

I get that he was used to buttering up people in Turkey to get food/resources, but it's different with us and you can feel it. It's so different from when he first came home.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I think Fitz loves you as much as you love him. And it shows.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

He is a love... and clearly he loves his brother too...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love the pictures, especially the top one. You should enter it in the photo contest this month


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fitz has hit the jackpot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Lynn!!!! As you know the weather in NJ is icky so the boys are very smart to cuddle up.

Jenn, he has, so have we! I think Gunner is the real winner here! 

We had ice all day yesterday and it only got right to 32 today, so it didn't melt. I took this photo of the trees when the sun popped out for a minute. And another of my snuggling boys. This is what I was so hopeful for when we were looking for a dog, one that would love Gunner and we got exactly what we needed. 

The yard and deck is just all ice, I worry about the dogs slipping when they have to go pee, I slid when I went to take the ice pictures!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's really special that they cuddle like that. My two don't. They each will cuddle with us but not each other.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So cute, I know I've said it before but I just love this thread!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Gunner needed a best friend and Fitz needed a big brother and a family. I think both have exactly what they need in one another and I love seeing the photos of them snuggled up together. They clearly are best friends.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn, Gunner used to sleep on Belle just like he does on Fitz and the fact that Fitz seems to love it really makes my heart happy! Georgie is NOT a cuddler - not even with us - she will only lie in a bed for so long and then goes and lies in the middle of the floor and stretches out as much as possible. 

Thanks swishywagga! I love being able to share Fitz's story. I say this all the time too "I still can't believe this dog was just running around a forest in Turkey"

Thanks G-bear, the way this worked out is just a miracle for all of us.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My goodness the pictures of the pups cuddled together is so wonderful, so sweet. I have never had dogs that have cuddled with each other, so it is quite amazing to see that Fitz and Gunner have bonded like that!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Fitz just continues to amaze me - even after the Wonder Woman incident lol.

Golden's are just so "goldeney" no matter where they come from it seems. Yes, sure dogs act like dogs, but Goldens are just something so different. He reminds me a lot of Chewy - the dog I babysat for years before he passed on New Year's day. He likes to come up to you and push the top of his head into you - Chewy did that all the time - like "scratch right here". It's doubtful he ever really knew many commands or lived in a home for very long but his ability to figure it out and go with the flow of the house and learn what is expected is just amazing.

He's totally over any separation issues he was having, he goes and gets into bed before I even leave the house if I go into the office. If he is chewing a toy and there is fuzz or fur stuck to it, I can go over and ask him for it, take it, clean if off and give it right back without him caring at all (he wouldn't do this at first). I know people who can't do that with a dog they raised from puppyhood and here is this dog from another country who has enough trust in me to totally trust that "I've got him". 

These are from last night, his coat is really coming in... look at those leg and tail feathers - the notch in his tail feathers is almost totally grown out! He's getting a bath this weekend and I can't wait to see how he "puffs up" after the hair dryer!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhh....Fitz is so sweet. He's comfortable (thanks to you) and fitting in so nicely. How lucky!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn!! Well just when you think it's "safe to go back in the water"...

Bad Moose strikes again!!!! No action figure dolls died in last night's escapades but the adventures of Fitz and Gunner continue.

We went out to dinner for my Mom's b-day. They had been given dinner but decided to help themselves to dessert - somehow they managed to get the pantry door open and help themselves to two bags of treats - fortunately nothing else. 

One of the bags was full and I was afraid that too much of anything would be a bad idea so once again vomiting was induced. By what came out, Fitz was the biggest offender - no surprise there.

I ended up sleeping on the couch with them downstairs because I didn't know how much they actually digested before we got home and Gunner tends to have a sensitive stomach. If he needed an emergency bathroom run because of the runs, a few steps to the door would be a lot quicker than having to come all the way downstairs. 

Everyone is fine this morning except Gunner is gassy and has some soft stool, as usual it looks like Georgie mostly stayed out of it lol. I think it would take a lot of really upset Fitzie's belly. My guess is Gunner will have an uncomfortable tummy today but I don't know if he will learn any lessons lol.

Needless to say the pantry doors are now latched! There always had been one on them from the people who lived there before (I'm guessing it was a child lock kind of thing) but we never used it until now....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

LOVE that face!!! 

They are so much like kids, what one doesn't think of, the other one will!

Hope the upset tummy passes quickly, and you can go back to sleeping in your bed.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

"goldeney", I love that!, so very true. Sorry they got into the treats and hope their tummies return to normal soon. I'm really looking forward to seeing Fitz after his bath!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I've really enjoyed reading about the continuing adventures of your canine crew! What an active loving household you have, and your Fitz must feel like he struck gold when he came home to you. 

And I know what you mean by "goldeney". There is something so irresistible about them and their joy for life and love of people. If I'm out driving and see someone walking a Golden I can't help but slow down to get a better look at the dog. I hope that doesn't ever get me in trouble!

I hope their pantry-raiding days are over, but it sounds like you are prepared for whatever they get into next. :wink2:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Macca said:


> And I know what you mean by "goldeney". There is something so irresistible about them and their joy for life and love of people. If I'm out driving and see someone walking a Golden I can't help but slow down to get a better look at the dog. I hope that doesn't ever get me in trouble!


I do the same thing!!!!!!!! I wonder if people think I'm nuts or if they think I'm trying to "check out" the person walking the dog - I really want to stick a sign on the car that says "don't flatter yourself, I'm just a crazy dog person". 

Whenever I'm somewhere and see a golden I also must go pet it - of course I ask the person with the dog for permission but I will stop and wait if I have to or change direction to get to visit a golden. I usually tell them "don't tell the other doggies, that golden's are the best". Of course Georgie is an honorary golden so she counts. Any "golden hearted" dog counts as a golden in my book.

Thank you for the kind words about my crazy family! 


*Charliethree* - that's for sure! Just like little kids who get into everything!!!

*swishywagga* - Thanks! I will certainly post photos of him fluffy!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love your stories. Fitz and Gunner make quite a pair. I have that here with Bailey and Jack as well. Bailey is forever into mischief and Jack always manages to be involved in it. We refer to Jack as Bailey's get away car driver. Sounds like Gunner is that for Fitz. Lol. I hope everyone's tummy is better now after the purloined treat incident. I know after our Fruitable incident I found myself keeping a much closer eye on where I left the treats. The dogs are so much smarter than we give them credit for. I swear they spend time trying to figure out how to stay one step ahead of me (which probably isn't that difficult!). And BTW Fitz is absolutely gorgeous with his fur grown in.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks G-bear! There's a reason Gunner's nickname is "Tiny Demon".... lol Although I like the "get away car driver" thing... certainly fits Gunner as well.


Happy to report everyone is fine. We can all return to our normal sleeping routine lol.

It reminded me of a story from when I was a kid. I wasn't allowed to eat sugary cereals - pretty much Cheerios was the only thing I could have. I slept at my Aunt's house one night and of course what do you think the fun Aunt does - she lets me eat all the Fruit Loops I could get my hands on. I ate so much of it I threw up. Like mother like son!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

It's so fluffy, I'm gonna die!!!!! 
Don't know if any of you have seen Despicable Me, but Fitz had a bath yesterday and my goodness he's a superfluff!!!! 

Not to mention he is so soft and silky right now. Of course it'll probably last about a day more before he rolls in something I'm sure. We are having my mother's 85 b-day party at our house Saturday so I'm trying to keep the 3 amigos out of trouble and dirt until Sunday lol.

I did Georgie and Gunner Saturday and Fitzie yesterday, everyone had their "nails done" on Saturday. Ftiz doesn't love the whole being in the tub and wet part, but he LOVES the drying and brushing process. He pretty much fell asleep in my lap near the end. 

I still don't think all his feathering is at it's max length, but he's getting there!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh wow, he looks wonderful!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Fitz looks beautiful!!! Let me see if I have this right....you bathed the dogs and you want Georgie, Gunner and Fitz to stay clean until the birthday party on Sunday. LOL. Why do I suspect that the dogs probably have other plans regarding that???


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

So fluffy!! I love the pictures.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So far so good on keeping the kids mostly clean... I'll settle for "not rolling in mud" lol.

Last night I got this picture... Fitz using Gunner as a pillow. Love it! Usually Fitz is Gunner's pillow.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Pure contentment


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Great photo of brotherly love!:--heart:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Great party this weekend for my mom - the kids loved all the attention from the nephews. At one point I went to get something from the laundry room and Jeff had all three on the floor basically in "cuddle puddle" petting bellies. I joked to him that he needed a third hand. 

I screwed up and didn't take ANY photos, of course I didn't realize it until the night was over and I finally got to sit down. 

I'm working from home today and took these... Georgie giving me the "get that thing out of my face, I'm napping" look. And the boys playing!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Playtime was exhausting... Fitz decided Georgie has the right idea...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww that is so sweet! I think it's the first time you've posted a photo of Fitz snuggled with Georgie. They look so cute together! Are they "buddies" like Gunner and Fitz or is Georgie more like my girl Gracie who sees Jack and Bailey as her responsibility to keep an eye on as she is the "mom" dog?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn!!!

G-bear, Georgie is most definitely "the mom dog". She tells on the boys and barks at them when they're being too crazy. She's the boss for sure, and always has been - even when it was Bailey and Belle. She will cuddle with both here and there, but it never lasts very long unless it's totally frigid out. She gets hot and will go stretch out in the middle of the floor. She also isn't keen on having her photo taken... I come at her with the phone and she gives me the "ugh Mom, really" look and walks off which is another reason I don't have as many photos of her snuggling. Gunner and Fitz may give me a look, but then go right back to snoozing - Georgie will walk away from me. lol


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Friday's 6 inches of snow was just the appetizer... Fitzie isn't going to know what to do with himself tomorrow! We could get 2 feet. As in 24". Poor Georgie won't be able to squat!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hudson Valley Weather report says there is 0 % of missing a big storm. With a mountain behind me and a mountain in front of me, I seem to get slammed with snow living in the gulch. Got my shovel waxed up. 

My 2nd Golden Katie was part Inuk I think. She just loved the snow.

dlm ny country


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Katie looks like one happy dog!!!!! My Blossom loved the snow too... Georgie likes it AFTER it stops - which is funny since she came from Georgia! Fitz thinks it's a tasty snack... Gunner likes to do zoomies in it. 

Oh boy sounds like you are going to get it too... we're in a high elevation so we get walloped as well. Stay safe! 

They just upgraded us to blizzard warning! 

We've got water, food, gas for the snow blower and 5 days worth of reserves for the generator. New 44lb bag of dog food and lots of treats. Oh and wine, lots of wine. The hatches are battened down, so now it's hurry up and wait!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

All of you on the east coast stay safe and warm! I can't believe the winter you have had. We normally receive a lot of snow here but this year we have had very little snow. I think that the east coast has gotten all of the snow we normally get in addition to the snow that is normal for there. Holding out hope for all of you that spring will arrive soon!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful to see things are going so amazingly!! 

Nothing like a little snow to bring the 'puppy' out!!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I love the wine weather report! You sound very organised. Do you have lots of candles and torches with batteries in case? Stay safe.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Not even lunch and I got at least a foot of snow. The little birdies are feeding like mad. Amazing how they survive (constant state of shiver) in this weather. My wood pile was snow free last night. I love when mother nature reminds us of who is in charge. It's almost a dignified organic presence I feel, like being next to your Golden, in the moment, unconditional.

dlm ny country


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

*G-bear,* Spring is hiding on us here for sure! 

*Charliethree:* Gunner is the only one enjoying the blizzard today. lol Fitzie ate a little snow but it's do their business and come right back in lol.

*rooroch*: Yes, we have plenty of candles and flashlights and batteries and I have a lot of little LED lights! 

*dlmrun2002:* Beautiful photos!!! It's still snowing and blowing here - no idea how much we really have with the drifts, but it's a mess!!!

This is how the kids have spent the day, watching the snow - no squirrel TV today! The outside photos are from 8:45 this morning. I just let them out to potty and it's up to their bellies!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I let the boys out while I shoveled off the deck a bit so the snow wouldn't come in the house, we have about 18 inches. 

The boys played a bit, Georgie said "no thank you"!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think your Fritz has forgotten his past. He is having a great time in the new life you gave him. It's nice to see how all three dogs lay down next to each other. The black guy has the "Sugar" nose. Miss having my Skye outside with me. 
Close to two feet here. Still snowing but slowing down. After clearing the bottom of my driveway, the plow came down and pushed in another foot of packed snow!!! Grrrrrrr


dlm ny country


----------



## Lukes legacy (Mar 15, 2017)

*How was your Turkey experience?*

I was excited to read your story. We are looking to rescue a Golden but I was reading warning that Turkey Golden rescue is a scam. Any advice? 

When recently lost our Golden after 10 years. We have lots of love to give. 

Thanks


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the snow pictures! And that is quite a bit of shoveling you did


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

*dlm:* Such lovely photos!!! Nothing like a golden posing in the snow! The plow did the same to us, they didn't even come to our roads until around 7 pm. I am so happy that the three like to pack together. I was looking at older photos of Georgie the other day and she really has gotten white. She's lived with us since December 2009 and she was at least 2 when we got her they think.

*Lukes legacy*: I've read some things that say the same thing - I recently posted an entry here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/general-golden-retriever-rescue-forum/367490-goldens-turkey.html

I'm not sure if you mean scam as in "you pay money and don't get a dog" or scam in the sense of my post in that thread (that the dogs don't really need rescue). I know Fitzie needed to come to us - and it was a great experience (rocky at first of course) but I would certainly do it again. Feel free to ask any questions. We were nervous at first, but when I can post photos of the three of them snuggling together during a snowstorm - I'm the happiest momma ever! 

*jennretz:* All three of them now keep trying to eat it all off the deck lol. Every time they go out to potty or play I have to stop them from crunching on it! 

Gunner (and Fitzie's you can just see his tail) cleaning off the deck for me, and Fitz taking a nap on my lap!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Lukes legacy: The biggest piece of advice I would give when it comes to the Turkish Goldens is to really talk to the rescue. GRRI-NJ asked a lot of questions, I spent a lot of time describing our existing dogs and what we were looking for. At first I had thought they got it wrong... that we would have been better suited for the girl they brought over at the same time as Fitz, but nope. They called it - Fitzie is the perfect brother for Gunner. I am sorry for your loss - we all know how hard it is to say goodbye here...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you hit the jackpot with Fitz! What a loving boy. He just seems like he's been with your family forever and he's happy! You see it in every single picture of him


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I think you hit the jackpot with Fitz! What a loving boy. He just seems like he's been with your family forever and he's happy! You see it in every single picture of him


I absolutely agree! Looking at the photo of Fitz relaxing in your lap it is hard to believe that he is a dog who 6 months ago was living in the forests of Turkey unsure of where his next meal would come from...or even if it would come. He looks so at home and relaxed in your lap. As if he has been there from the very start. What an simply amazing journey it has been. And I am just a sucker for a story with a happy ending. I feel very lucky to have read your of your journey these past months. Thank you.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn, we really did - he's an amazing dog. Thank you for saying he looks happy.

G-bear, thank you also for saying he looks relaxed and happy. It has been quite a journey.


I went into the office for the afternoon yesterday and got one of the BEST greetings I've ever received from him when I got home. I let Gunner and Georgie out first (if the boys go out together, they forget to do their business and just want to play) and usually Fitz will go stand by the pantry door asking for a treat. But last night, he threw himself down on the floor and rolled over for belly rubs, so I got down on one knee with him. Then he stood up and leaned into me while I rubbed his sides. 

It just felt different - like instead of "oh that lady one is here now, yay", it was more like "MY mommy is home and I really missed her!".


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my, that is so sweet!! It is so amazing when we realize they have 'turned a corner' from accepting attention from us, to 'asking' for it, and lovin' it!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

B and G Mom said:


> Thanks Jenn, we really did - he's an amazing dog. Thank you for saying he looks happy.
> 
> G-bear, thank you also for saying he looks relaxed and happy. It has been quite a journey.
> 
> ...


Aw, so precious, I have a lump in my throat. I'm so glad he has the best mum and home ever, truly heartwarming!.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I waited for almost 3 years for Jack to be happy to see me when I got home. As you experienced his greetings was more, "Oh the food lady is home." One day he was excited to see me. His tail even did circle wags as he welcomed me. I knew we had turned a corner that day. It's a wonderful feeling, isn't it?


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

*Charliethree*: It really was something else! He would seek out petting from both of us - he's an expert at the arm nudge, but it was a real "joy" thing!

*swishywagga*: Thank you for the kind words!!! He's such a special boy! 

*G-bear*: Oh wow - Jack really made you wait - but it is so worth the wait. It really is quite a feeling! 

Some cute photos, Fitzie eating snow (love the stance, it was very frozen and slippery), more of Gunner and Fitzie playing and napping together - and a few more of Fitz and Gunner passed out in my lap - at different times of course, lol.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Our Irish, Scottish, Turkish Golden lol

And your nose gets very cold when you just go outside and eat snow!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

He wasn't eating snow...he was trying to find a Leprechaun. They often hide in the snow. Didn't you know that?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of your fur kids!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Hahaha G-bear - I didn't know that!!! Too bad he didn't find us a pot of gold!!!

Thanks Charliethree - they are cute kids!!

I'm a nervous Mommy today. We are taking a very short trip Thursday and Friday and this is the first time that Fitz will be left with the neighbors son. He's over the separation anxiety he was having around Christmas (I've been going into the office more) and we have been using the latch on the pantry so no more stealing an entire bag of snacks. I know Gary will give them lots of attention and spend a bunch of time loving on them. I just am worried to leave him for the first time. 

I considered using a kennel but figured that he's adjusted so well at home, that having them all in a kennel for even just a short amount of time would potentially be a problem and I'd need to have them in two runs - which since the three pack now I didn't like the idea of. 

I'm going to leave the camera up and I can grant Gary access so he can even check in on them when he goes out. 

I'm trying not to worry because I don't want them to pick up on my nerves. I'm glad it's a very quick trip and we are only a few hours away by car. But I can't help but to worry about my babies.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

We do worry about them when we can't be there. I know that feeling. Is it possible to set up an area for Fitz to go to by himself in case he gets really anxious? I have seen it with Jack when I am gone. Sometimes it gets to be too much for him. I have crates for all of my dogs and when Jack gets too stressed out he goes into his crate and sits there. It seems to be how he calms himself. The door is obviously open but I have noticed when my dogs are stressed the seem to seek out small spaces to shelter in. 
My guess is that your neighbor will be so taken with your dogs that he will spend a lot more time with them than you plan on. After all, how can ANYONE resist your crew? And everyone will be ok. Fitz has his comfort brother, Gunner and Georgie will make sure that the boys are ok. I do think they will be fine but I really do understand your worrying. I do it whenever I have to leave...even if it's only for a day or two.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks G-bear... we used to keep the laundry room door open for our Belle because she was the same way with needing space, especially during thunderstorms or fireworks. I think tonight I will leave the door open and throw one of the extra beds in there so he sees it as an option. There is no harm in leaving it that way while we are gone. 

Gary loves dogs and the whole family loves spending time with our guys - last time we went away Gary's dad joked his arm was sore from throwing the ball for Gunner because he kept coming over to see them. I know they will be well taken care of, as you say it's just hard not to be nervous!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

My yin/yang symbol lol...

I love when Fitz and Georgie lie together. She never cuddles with either boy long, but I love that she will at least give him a few minutes after the rough start.

If anyone will want space it will be Gigi so yet another good reason to open the laundry room door and toss a bed in there...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is normal to 'worry', but it is nice that you have someone to take care of the 'kids' that they are familiar with! 
I know time is short, but consider doing a 'practice run' or two? If the neighbours haven't interacted with your dogs inside your house, consider having them over, prepare them with some treat, for a meet and greet session inside, with you there. To a dog, outside with you there, and inside is different, and different again when you are not there. Then do a couple of 'trials' with you not there and see how it goes. Though I would expect things to go well, giving the dogs a little practice with a new person entering the house on their own, could take the 'edge' off of any uncertainty the dogs may have. 

Just a thought.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Charliethree, fortunately the neighbors have stayed many times with Georgie and Gunner. In fact, they helped us raise Gunner - the family was kind enough to act as our puppy sitters for him, when he was too little to be left alone they would come over twice a day if we had to go to the office... it worked out well as the father was semi-retired and the son was just out of college and only working part time - so we had piece of mind and they made some extra money!

This is the first time they will be watching them with Fitzie, but they have met and Gary (the son) is coming over today to visit with them as a 'remember me' visit as his parents were over about a week and a half ago. 

I'm not worried about how Fitz will react to them coming over, I'm more nervous about something going wrong - Georgie's age worries me sometimes (we can't get a Golden past 11, but she could be anywhere from 10 - 13). The boys getting into some mischief (like eating wonder woman and getting into the cabinet)... I'm leaving the cameras up, so that may alleviate some of my worry. 

But fact of the matter is, I'm a "nervous Nellie"... I worry about them even when I just go to the office for a bit. If I'm not present, I'm worried.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I survived being away from the kids! And actually on the first day when I checked in with the camera I felt 100% better when I saw Gary rolling around on the floor playing with them. I know he loves them, but to just get to see him love on them like that was such a relief. Also it was very helpful to have the camera there just so I could peek in when we knew he was at work.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

That must have been a wonderful feeling. I know that when my kids were little, or with my furry children, I'd sometimes feel like nobody could care for them the way I did and know all of their little quirks and how to deal with them. The camera must be a godsend. And it probably makes you feel like if you need to go away again you won't have as many worries.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am glad to hear that everything went ok while you were gone. I sort of figured that the person who was dog sitting those babies of yours would WANT to spend time with them and would they would have a blast with the all of the attention they would get. Not that you don't give them lots of attention but sometimes the "kids" do seem to enjoy it when people other than mom and dad are around to play with. I glad it was all ok and I certainly understand checking in on the camera that first day. Heck, I probably would have had it on all of the time. Lol.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

*Macca:* "And it probably makes you feel like if you need to go away again you won't have as many worries." You said it exactly!!!! And yep, I always feel like no one knows their little quirks and since Fitz tends to be vocal, and at first WE weren't even sure what was a "growl" vs a grunt or groan but now we know and I didn't want them to be upset by his noises since this was the first time they were watching him. Another reason I'm glad it was a quick trip. 

*G-bear: * "Heck, I probably would have had it on all of the time." When we were in the hotel where we had wifi I had the stream going all the time. But there isn't a lot of service up there so it was impossible to have it going all the time. I was actually freaking out on the drive up because the service was down.

I mentioned this before we went away, but it's very noticeable now... Fitz really seems to understand that this is his house, his family. He gets so excited to see us, and he gallops around like a carefree dog... I love it!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear things went so well!!! and that Fitz has truly come to 'believe' that he is where he belongs!! So amazing and wonderful to see how quickly they can 'fit in' and our thoughts turn from 'Not so sure' to 'I can't remember it not being like this!'


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

All of us have known that Fitz had ended up in the place where he was meant to be from the very start. It just took him a little while to figure it out. He took a long and difficult path thru the forests of Turkey to get to you but he is finally home forever. I love happy endings


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you so much Charliethree and G-bear - I read the first posting in this thread and this was my hope for him. That he could just "be a dog"... 

The other day when we got home Georgie and Gunner were outside and I was loving on him on the big bed and I was kissing his nose and I stopped and he pawed at me like "mom again!!!!". To be able to kiss on his nose and have it be nothing - the way it is with the puppies I've raised (Georgie doesn't like it so I don't do it to her) is just so magical. Maybe some would think it's a silly word, but to me it is. 

Last night the three were chewing nylablones and Georgie got up and stepped all over Fitz and he didn't even skip a beat - they all swap toys now. It just means so much to me.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We can all use a little 'magic' in our lives, our dogs too! Whether it is weeks, months, or even years, there is nothing as special as that 'magic', that 'connection' when it happens is so very special.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

It is Charliethree. Now that he's more "secure" with us I want to do another private training session with him and see how he reacts to the other dogs. 

Daddy caught a good picture of Fitzie watching squirrel TV. The weather is getting nicer and I can't wait until we can all be outside. 

I love the "two headed dogs" photos - and you can just see Georgie's foot. I was putting away groceries and was being intently watched just in case anything interesting should hit the ground.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, I just adore catching up with this thread!.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't let Fritz focus on the squirrels too much. My Skye was an expert when it came to the little rascals...

dlm ny country


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

swishywagga - Thank you so much!!!! They're really good kids...

dlm - oh my!!! None of mine have been fast enough so far to get a squirrel! But I do wonder about Fitzie this summer. I can just imagine the pride with which Skye brought that to you! My bridge boy Bailey and our Georgie have both scored a rabbit each. Bailey also got a bird (which we made him spit out and I think it got away stunned but OK), and our most recent bridge girl Belle got a ground hog - my husband saw it and got her to drop it, then of course Georgie picked it up - he yelled at her as well - mainly he just didn't want to clean up gopher guts!!!! It got away, I don't think it's come into the dog yard since.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yesterday was a nice spring day so everyone spent a lot of time outside while I was cleaning up my little garden. I have a small fenced in patch next to the "dog yard" where I plant things I don't want the deer to eat. To get to it, you have to leave the dog yard and go through another gate. While I was going in and out of the dog yard, Mr Fitz decided to follow me once to see what the fuss was about.

He was so slick getting by me as I passed through the gate, but he was such a good boy - I called his name and said "Fitz no" he stopped and I grabbed his collar. This is where it got funny - I guess he thought he was in some big time trouble so he just flopped down in the grass and wouldn't get up and walk with me lol. I'm so glad he didn't try to take off, but I had to pretty much pick up his front end to get him back on his feet. Once I did that and he seemed to understand everything was ok, he came with me through the gate. I'm sure if a squirrel came by he would have run off, but I was very happy he listened to me and stopped. 

I'm sure in Turkey he didn't have boundaries like the fence so I'm sure he didn't think it was a big deal that he tried to go with me. I'm sure there was some nervousness in my voice which may have been why he thought he was in trouble - or he was thinking "if I ask for belly rubs maybe she won't notice we're on the wrong side of the fence". 

And a cute shot of "Saturday Morning Snoozing".


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahh Fitz, you keep mom on her toes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fitz*



B and G Mom said:


> Yesterday was a nice spring day so everyone spent a lot of time outside while I was cleaning up my little garden. I have a small fenced in patch next to the "dog yard" where I plant things I don't want the deer to eat. To get to it, you have to leave the dog yard and go through another gate. While I was going in and out of the dog yard, Mr Fitz decided to follow me once to see what the fuss was about.
> 
> He was so slick getting by me as I passed through the gate, but he was such a good boy - I called his name and said "Fitz no" he stopped and I grabbed his collar. This is where it got funny - I guess he thought he was in some big time trouble so he just flopped down in the grass and wouldn't get up and walk with me lol. I'm so glad he didn't try to take off, but I had to pretty much pick up his front end to get him back on his feet. Once I did that and he seemed to understand everything was ok, he came with me through the gate. I'm sure if a squirrel came by he would have run off, but I was very happy he listened to me and stopped.
> 
> ...


I just love hearing about Fitz. I'm glad you had some nervousness in your voice, so he knew to stop and lay down and not run off. Thank God he's o.k. It is wonderful and heartwarming that Fitz has a VERY LOVING home with you and your dogs!!:wink2::grin2:0:wink2:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Karen! He's a good boy - and he is very loved. 

I forgot I didn't post these... I bought this headband for the stone dog that sits outside of our house. I put silly headbands on it all the time for different holidays, I pick them up at the dollar store, I tried to see if the kids would wear it long enough for photos. Fitz will do anything for food... Gunner literally kept it on long enough for me to get one shot and Georgie was NOT having it. The only photo I could get of her is her knocking it off with her paw. I'd set it on her head, back up to get a picture and she'd already have it off. Silly kids. 

Yesterday was so nice and the yard was pretty dry so the kids were outside all day. The boys played and played, Georgie sunned herself, and then they were all knocked out by 8:45 pm lol.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh I also forgot to report that Mr Fitz has a new bad habit. We had some very heavy rains and it's disturbed a lot of dirt in the yard since the grass hadn't really grown in. We also got water in our basement for the 3rd time in 16 years - that's the kind of rains I'm talking about! But we bought several bags of dirt and put some down where we felt we needed it - I don't want the gap at the bottom of the fence to be too large. Well Fitzie-P thinks that we put down that dirt for him to snack on. 

Any ideas? I call him in when he begins to bother it... figuring redirection is the best bet - hopefully the grass will grown in quickly and it will no longer be an issue. I'm sure it smells "good" to him - nice fresh, stinky, loose topsoil. Of course when I call him away form it he gets a zuke's so I hope I'm not re-enforcing the bad behavior. "When I do this, I get called inside and I get a treat"...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I know what you mean about rain...I am so sick of it and all of the mud! We had a similar problem with Jack and some black dirt we had to put down to remedy the "race track" created by Bailey's zoomies over the winter. We needed to re-seed an area and put down topsoil. Maybe it is because Jack is a scent hound, I don't know, but he treated that black dirt as if it was mana from heaven. He ate it, he rolled in it, he dug in it. And of course, with all of the rain we've had it became a muddy mess. I finally gave up and put cheese cloth over it. It seemed to help. I am guessing I will need to leave it there until the grass seed comes in. I have no idea why dogs love fresh dirt so much but Fitz isn't the only one! Maybe put some cheese cloth over it? It worked for me.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I will be no help here! All I can do is commiserate. I now have a 600 square foot patio and about 6 boulders in my backyard because of Charlie's love of digging in every possible spot he can find. I went with the more expensive gravel mulch because of Duke's penchant for eating wood mulch (btw - he ate the rocks too!!!)....moral of the story, I give up LOL

They have destroyed every effort for me to put seed in, grass blankets and sod. They continue to find that one spot that is muddy just to roll in it; especially if they have just been groomed!!! 

I am convinced that it is genetically imprinted in them to find the mud and roll in it and dig, dig, dig ;-)

Give Mr Fitz a hug...


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh boy G-bear, well at least I know Fitz isn't alone in the "dirt is delicious" mantra. Race track - I love it!!! I fear Gunner is going to make one as well the way he runs in and out of the trees trying to "hide" from Fitz while they play. Let me know if you have any luck getting grass to grow! 

Jenn, at least he doesn't dig! But I certainly can relate to the rock and mulch eating. Basically the "dog yard" is a mess. It sounds like you've done a much better job of landscaping yours to be dog proof! I gave up on mulch in their area, but have some in my flower garden next to their part and Gunner will pick up any wayward mulch for me that gets over by them! I will certainly give Fitzie a hug from you, he's such an affectionate boy! I agree with you on mud - it's very high up there on the "dog's favorite things" list! 

Fitz has gotten better with the dirt eating, I guess the novelty has worn off a little. I've been working on the "non-dog yard" areas first trying to spruce those up for spring. Going for the "low hanging fruit" first. Last year my husband did a little drainage project that we finished up just before winter to help keep the dog yard from becoming a mud pit! This year it's trying to make that all look nice, but I think "growing grass" is a losing battle. So I think I also give up! 

My mother-in-law has a chocolate lab and an in-ground pool. There's a nice retaining wall by the pool and these two landscaped "rounds" that had grass. Their lab kept destroying the grass patches in those rounds so they decided to AstroTurf them. Sure they look nice, but the dog uses them as 'facilities' so in the middle of summer they smell HORRIBLE. My mother-in-law has tried everything under the sun to clean them, but it doesn't work. It's not the most pleasant space for a BBQ, you can't really smell it when you are in the pool, but it's by the patio and you need a clothespin for your nose lol. So as crappy as the dog yard may look, I can live with it. 

I have 3 dogs - the rest of the yard can look nice, if you are at my house and you can't stand looking at the ugly dog yard portion, we can put you in a seat that faces the garden or the house lol. My dogs have fun and that's more important to me than perfect grass, and certainly better than urine-scented AstroTurf!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Our Fitzie has been with us 7 months now. In a way it seems like he just came home, yet at the same time it feels like he has always been ours. 

Saturday was a wash out, but yesterday the sun came out so I was gardening a lot (ran to the local farm to pick up a few more flowers and bam - huge quick passing storm), of course that meant the kids were very nosey all day. 

Here is Fitz passed out with his dinosaur.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He looks so content


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn, I think he is... he knows he is home. 

I forgot to say.....

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY (yesterday!) to all the fur-mom's out there!!!! 

I hope you all had a great day!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hard to believe it has been 7 months already!! How quickly our thoughts turn from 'Is this going to work?' to not being able to imagine what life was like before they arrived. Truly amazing how they just 'fit' right in!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe it has been 7 months! It doesn't seem that long ago that you were anxiously awaiting Fitz's arrival from Turkey. I still remember those first photos that you posted. The ones you had received from the rescue group. He hardly looks like the same boy we saw back then. He has become a very content and very happy boy because of all of the love that you have shown him. I would say that he is a lucky boy


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Seven months, it has flown by!. Fitz, I've just loved reading all about you and look forward to following all your fun and games in the future. I'm so glad you are a happy boy with the best home and humans!,


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone - 7 months and I just learned something new about our boy! He doesn't like heat! 

We had a heatwave last week - already in May! Hit 90 on Wed, Thursday and Friday. I took Friday off to get some things done around the house and had the kids outside with me while I was doing some "in the shade" yard work. Had plenty of fresh water out for them and we have the shady covered part of the deck - Gunner and Georgie lied down enjoying the shade and the bit of breeze we had. Fitzie did that for a while and then I didn't see him - I was calling and he didn't come and I didn't see him and began to panic a little then I heard him and looked down and saw him. He was right up against the lattice that's around the bottom of the deck in a little dirt patch he dug himself. I'm sure he was thinking, "why is she looking for me, I'm RIGHT here mom, under your nose". 

I guess in the forest he was used to digging up some cool dirt to lie in when it got hot.... I called him up onto the deck, brushed him off and told him "this is how we do it in the good old USA when it gets too hot" and put him inside in the AC for a while lol. I even put it down a few more degrees for him since it was on "at work mode". 

Confirmed that we will never have grass in most of our yard! lol


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me if there are not a few more things that Fitz hasn't told you yet! He knows how to cool off 'doggie style', my guys love a dirt pit, gave Charlie a spot under the picnic table to dig, wasn't long before he had dug himself a crater.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

In reference to earlier messages about dogs that are meant to be -- in 2005 my father died on Easter Sunday. The following Thursday, our black lab Lady died of renal failure. I was a basket case, so my wife got online looking for a replacement. She found an attractive yellow lab in a shelter 340 miles away. She called to make sure the dog was still available and told them we would be there the next day. When we arrived, we found the dog had a huge lump on one elbow and had a very nasty disposition. She snapped at the other dogs and at me. We thought the trip had been a failure and were about to leave when one of the workers came through with a lovely black lab/golden mix. Lucy came running up to me and nuzzled my arm. The yellow lab snapped at her, too. I wasn't sure about Lucy because she had streaks of red hair and some mats [from lying in the bleach water used to clean her pen]. But she was so friendly that we decided to take a chance with her. On the way home, we stopped at a rest area for a potty break. She pottied and then came and sat beside me as I visited with another couple until my wife came back. She had already adopted me. When we got home, I took her to our vet for a checkup. She tested positive for heartworm. The shelter offered to refund my money, but we had already bonded and they would put her down rather than pay for the treatment. She was a very sick doggie from the treatment, but she recovered and lived with us until she died at age eleven. I was retired when we got her, and she went everywhere with me. It was heartbreaking to lose her, but by that time we also had our golden baby Amber. I'm 82 now, and I won't get another dog if I outlive Amber. Losing them is just too difficult.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol Charliethree - I agree, as we begin a new season I expect to learn much more from him! 

Wow Harrym, thank you for sharing your story - it's lovely. Clearly you were sent those 340 miles to save Lucy. What a wonderful thing you did for her and it sounds like she returned the favor for you... It is so hard to lose them. 

Fitz is now my workout partner lol. I haven't been exercising much since I broke my hand, at least not the way I was before, but over the past few weeks I've started to get back into my old routine. Belle used to be my workout "buddy" (My Gym Partner is a Monkey). And by that I mean anytime I was lying on the floor, she would come over and wiggle above me and dance and sing and try to shove a toy into my mouth. Fitz now has his own version where he has begun to come over to me and try to lie "half on me" lol. He puts his big head and one of his front paws on me. Georgie does this from time to time but not often, now Fitzie does it more and more! I say he's trying to add resistance to my crunches. lol


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Nothing like a 'workout' partner to encourage, help with motivation and add to the fun!! Keep up the good work Fitz!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I thought that Bailey was the only dog that helped with a work-out by shoving toys into my mouth. It is good to know that Fitz is just as helpful. I know whenever I am doing sit-ups I really love having a 60 lb golden retriever sitting on me to "help" me out. And the stuffy in my mouth when I am finally able to sit up? Well, that is just priceless. Lol.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

In my more ambitious days when I used to do sit-ups or other floor exercises, Rosie would seem anxious as though she thought something must be wrong with me if I was on the floor! She'd kind of hover around me to make sure I was okay. I don't need too much of an excuse not to exercise, so that was all I needed to stop - couldn't go making my dog all nervous, right? 
:laugh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How are your workouts with Fitz coming along? ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

This is an unbelievable thread. We also rescue golden retrievers in Turkey and home to fabulous families with the help of some rescues. Tears came down .You cannot imagine how exciting it is to read the progress the GR goldens make in US and their adventures . We are so grateful to you and so happy in the name of Fritz. Thank you soooo much. 
As a volunteer we find every week many stray goldens in Turkey. We have again 3 grs in the office waiting to be homed.You cannot imagine what they go through. Fritz was lucky to have been rescued from the forest in good shape. And believe me the first picture you posted in the shelter is not a shelter. It is a volunteer dog hotel or a rescue home. After we rescue them, do their health checks, spay/neuter and if we have the budget we place them in dog hotels. No , not luxury ones. Because each volunteer has at least from 10-50 dogs to take care of.. And we do not raise funds. We try to do everything with our own resources. The shelters . You wouldn't want to know. They keep the dogs in the shelter ( even small breeds) only 5-10 days and throws them in the forests. The shelters are no kill shelters in Turkey. But they do secretly especially if they are mixed breeds and to get rid of any dog they damp them in the forests.GRs are of very good nature and get so scared in the forest. That makes them hide from the other more alpha type of dogs or dangerous animals and once we find them they are of full of bites, underweight ( they are afraid of sharing food with other animals), with mange, dehydrated They cannot defend themselves. People are so horrible, so uneducated, so cruel in Turkey ( the majority). They buy them and after a couple of months / or years bring them to shelters or throws to suburban places . There are cases that they have been thrown to the sea from a boat. He was rescued the last minute by the guards. Fritz is a very lucky boy:)))))


----------

